#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-17
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> good morning all!
<jussi> czajkowski: hi
<jussi> czajkowski: the welsh translations team and welsh loco need to work together a little and get their channel naming right.
<jussi> #ubuntu-cym and #ubuntu-cymraeg they have currently.
<czajkowski> does that fall under your remit? making them name it correctly as using the ubuntu namespace?
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> jussi: well ?
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: aloha there  :)
<jussi> czajkowski: sorry, trying to get a few things sorted here. I think it does, however, I guess what I was asking was are they approved and what is the situation at the moment with them, as far as you are concerned?
<czajkowski> jussi: they are an unapproved loco
<jussi> czajkowski: ok. thanks. anything else I should know? are you aware if the 2 teams are linked?
<czajkowski> jussi: not that I know of
<czajkowski> I know that I've issues in which that team behaves thoughy
<czajkowski> *though
<dpm> morning dholbach, jussi, czajkowski! Everyone got home allright? Had a nice, ubuflu-free weekend?
<czajkowski> dpm: yup all good :) thanks, you?
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> yeah, all good
<dpm> all good here apart from a bit of a sore throat, but I'll survive
<czajkowski> grin burndown chart looks rather red again
<dholbach> it'll get worse
 * dholbach is just editing all the blueprints
<czajkowski> dholbach: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+spec/ubuntu-loco-manual-and-guidelines was created in one of the last sessions at UDS for loco council work not sure if jono has added it to his list
<dholbach> move it to "ubuntu" instead of "ubuntu-community"
<dholbach> and propose for maverick or 10.10 whatever you can edit there
<czajkowski> dholbach: trying to find those settings
<czajkowski> hmm when I go to change goal I only get ubuntu-community-trunk
<dholbach> it should be ubuntu, not ubuntu-community
<dholbach> else it won't turn up on the charts
<czajkowski> ok trying to change it to Ubuntu, but it's saying too many matches, please try to narrow your search
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> maybe pitti can help?
<dholbach> hola randa_!
<czajkowski> randa_: aloha
<czajkowski> dholbach: shall go ask him
<randa_> hola dholbach
<randa_> czajkowski: hello!
<popey> morning!
<dholbach> hey popey
<popey> co-worker just said to me "oh, I thought you were on holiday last week". I then showed him summit.ubuntu.com :)
<czajkowski> heh
<jussi> popey: I had similar experiences...
<popey> dholbach: l.u.c seems out of sync. Ubuntu Australia is now no longer approved, but shows as approved on the site
<dholbach> popey: when did it expire?
<dholbach> popey: a few minutes ago or more than that?
<dholbach> popey: nevermind - it's a bug
<dholbach> popey: can you file it pleasE?
<dholbach> I'll try to get to it asap
<popey> it was removed days ago
<popey> dholbach: what package do i file a bug against?
<dholbach> launchpad.net/loco-directory/+filebug
<popey> ta
<dholbach> merci
<popey> bug 581657
<dholbach> thanks
<akgraner> dpm, I just sent you the link to the translation questions :-)  please tweak as necessary - Thanks a million!!
<dholbach> hey akgraner
<akgraner> dholbach, hey :-)
<dpm> thank you akgraner!
<akgraner> dholbach, MOTU list is next - you should have an email shortly :-p
<dholbach> akgraner: MOTU list?
<akgraner> dholbach, interviews
<dholbach> ahh nice
<akgraner> so you can tweak those as well :-) hehe
<dpm> akgraner, great, got the link, thanks!
<akgraner> dpm, you're welcome!
<qense> good afternoon!
<akgraner> qense, hey!  It was great meeting you!
<qense> akgraner: I loved meeting you! You really showed you know what you were talking about during the conference planning session. ;)
<akgraner> thanks
<qense> akgraner: I hope your trip back went well.
<akgraner> it did - I hope yours did as well
<akgraner> I'm working on getting the documentation out to everyone on conference/event planning
<qense> The train trip was relaxing, nothing as hectic as the transatlantic flight must have been.
<qense> Yeah, now the real work starts.
<akgraner> qense, you have some great ideas and contagious energy for the project!  keeps us all motivated!
<qense> thanks :)
<akgraner> thanks for sharing...
<akgraner> and I was so happy UWN even got published Sunday!!
<qense> akgraner: How did you pull that one of(f)?
<akgraner> 15 hours on Sunday with JohnC's help
<akgraner> but we did it
<qense> good work!
<akgraner> qense, you mentioned something at UDS about teenagers?? (I think it was you) are you involved in the Ubuntu Youth group?
<qense> akgraner: I can't really remember a specific thing I said. I've been on #ubuntu-youth for a while, but not much interesting happened there, so I left.
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> my kids were asking
<qense> They want to get involved as well? You're becoming a real Ubuntu family!
<akgraner> and now my nephew and a couple of their friends were wondering - I came back to 5 teenagers wanting to get involved
<qense> ah!
<qense> Now I do think you might have asked me something about that during the UDS.
<Pendulum> akgraner: so they're finally coming round?
<qense> First thing: if they want to ask something, feel free to pass them my email address.
<qense> Other thing: how old are they, actually?
<qense> It really depends on the age and their maturity how much they can contribute.
<akgraner> 13, 15
<qense> ah, about my age when I started to get involved.
<akgraner> yep - my daughter said If you can't beat em jon em
<akgraner> join
<qense> :)
<akgraner> I'll let them know - thanks
<qense> I started with triaging bugs, but I was hindered a bit by my (lacking) knowledge of the English language and the fact that I still had a lot to learn about the system.
<czajkowski> qense: you're English came on well during the week
<qense> czajkowski: Thanks, I'm glad to hear that.
<akgraner> qense, I thought you did fine
<qense> yay!
<qense> akgraner: You could, of course, make them learn Python (Jono's teaching app?) and try to see if they can contribute using that. Otherwise, advocacy, Ubuntu Women(Girls?) and writing documentation and doing various things around things are very great ways of contributing.
<akgraner> I'll show them all those areas - the python would my best angle as they want to do something I am not involved in
<qense> :)
<qense> But you're so much fun to work with!
<qense> If they want to write games, there should be a Quickly templace for pygames.
<qense> jcastro: In case you're curious: the preliminary schedule of GUADEC 2010: <http://live.gnome.org/GUADEC/2010/Schedule/Main>.
<qense> draft ^^
<akgraner> my son does - he loves games! and testing stuff - he helped a few cycles ago test suspend resume issues
<qense> jcastro: Danilo Segan will held a talk about "Growing communities with Launchpad: Ubuntu and GNOME"
<qense> akgraner: ah, testing! Good work to do.
<JFo> oh no....
 * JFo reads back
<JFo> akgraner, what have you done?!
<JFo> :-P
<akgraner> JFo, assimilation :-)
<qense> jcastro: Plus I've told Charline about the fact that GUADEC is still looking for lightning talks, and she said she probably wants to do something.
 * JFo weeps for the children
<akgraner> jcastro, how can I get some sponsorship to DebConf?  Who do I need to talk to...zach???
<qense> Well, working in the IT is said to pay well, so their future doesn't look as bad as those that want to get into acting.
<qense> ;)
<JanC> I think some people are paid more by acting than all of us together  ;-)
<akgraner> JanC, - it was awesome finally meeting you as well
<akgraner> you are too quite - I almost missed knowing you were there...:-P
<JanC> akgraner: me being quiet depends on the situation etc.  ;)
<JanC> also depended on the session I guess
<akgraner> JanC, well I think you have some great ideas to - and I was glad I got to meet you and talk to you.. :-)
 * akgraner feels energized and excited about all the stuff people are doing in this cycle
<qense> It's going to be a great release!
<qense> hello jono!
<jono> hey all!
<jono> qense, hey
<jono> back safe and sound?
<qense> Safe and sound!
<qense> jono: How was your trip?
<jono> qense, loooong
<qense> I heard from Twitter you had problems getting off the plane?
<jono> I got back last night
<jono> yeah it is all fine now :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> jono: we skip our call today? (would be totally ok with me)
<jono> dholbach, yeah I canceled it, you should have got an email from Google Cal
<jono> dholbach, I am canceling a bunch of calls this week so I can catch up
<dholbach> jono: totally fine, just wanted to double-check
<qense> jono: Was wondering, will you be attending GUADEC 2010? I'm constantly providing Jorge with information, but if you will attend I'll try to get you into the information loop as well. :)
<qense> jono: Also, did you have any plans for holding lightning talks at GUADEC? They're still asking for people.
<jono> qense, I am going to probably go for two days
<qense> ah, ok
<jono> I will confirm later
<qense> jono: There will be a government pre-conference as well, I mailed Jorge the details.
<jono> right
<qense> Just so you know.
<jono> :)
<qense> jorge, jono: If you want to get discount rates for the GUADEC hotel, make sure to book at least about a month in advance.
<qense> (five hotels and one hostel, actually)
<qense> (one opposite to the Dutch parliament)
<jono> ok, np, thanks
<czajkowski> jono: aloha, all recovered?
<popey> hey jono
<jono> czajkowski, unfortunately not, pretty sick
<jono> gonna battle through it
<jono> popey, heya, pal :)
<popey> \o/ ubuflu
<doctormo> Hey jono, you back and fit as a fiddle?
<czajkowski> jono: likewise over here, I think if I could yank off my nose I would have done it b now
<jono> czajkowski, ugh, get well soon!
<jono> doctormo, mostly fine, just happy to be home :)
<doctormo> No UDS plague this time round
<JFo> popey!!! :)
<popey> JFo!
<JFo> :-)
<popey> :D
<popey> having re-listened to the interview, it's remarkable we both sound pretty sober
<popey> you more than I
<JFo> hah!
<popey> it's like you swapped out your drunk brain and swapped in a kernel one
<JFo> I would think that wasn't possible
<JFo> well good, I was worried :)
<JFo> I bet my voice was ragged though
<JFo> jono! :)
<JFo> I'm ready for more awesome duets
 * czajkowski watched the video rom all stars ye were great
<czajkowski> *from
<JFo> what video was that?
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> see you guys tomorrow!
<JFo> czajkowski, ^
<JFo> bye dholbach :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: bye!
<popey> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> bye JFo, czajkowski, popey
 * dholbach hugs you all
<JFo> czajkowski, where is the video you watched?
<czajkowski> JFo: I recorded the song - We're not gonna take it
<JFo> ah
<czajkowski> JFo: not uploaded yet, doing pictures first
<JFo> cool
 * JFo celebrates
<JFo> I'm down to only 2000 unread e-mails :0
<nigelb> JFo: ctrl a and delete should get that to 0 ;)
<JFo> heh
<JFo> I wish I could nigelb
<nigelb> we all wish at some point, especialy bug mails
<JFo> yep
<nigelb> I've got a bunch of blog posts in bug reports, sigh
<nigelb> I wish pete's suggestion was implemented.
<nigelb> 'when I make a bug fix released only bug supervisor should be able to do anything with the bug'
<popey> hmm. the fridge calendar has some loco meetings in it..
<czajkowski> popey: aye a lot but not all do put their stuff in there
<czajkowski> ours included
<popey> dc loco (daniel chen) has two every saturday
<popey> can't help but think the fridge calendar would be massively overloaded if every loco did that
<czajkowski> popey: aye true, guess thats why the fridge is gonna have a new calendar for these events?
<dpm> hey jono_, glad to hear you got home well eventually!
<dpm> anyway, I'll call it a day too
 * nigelb feel deja vu at the calnder discussion
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<nigelb> I think we talked about this at UDS
<nigelb> cya dpm :)
<dpm> bye nigelb :)
<JFo> nigelb, that was mine. pete just wants the no-dupes one
<nigelb> JFo: ok, then a lot of things I *thought* was pete was you :D
<JFo> :-)
<nigelb> you both definitely have a similar-sounding accent
<JFo> unfortunately yes
<JFo> but that is ok
<JFo> and pete wasn't in the meeting, so it was all me :-D
<nigelb> ahhh :)
<JFo> heh
<akgraner> nigelb, hehe do JFo and Pete sound alike?  I can't wait to tell him he (pete) has an accent
<akgraner> that is awesome!
<JFo> :-/
<nigelb> akgraner: I heard you and assumed pete must sound like you
<akgraner> hehe nope - Pete is pretty neutral in his accent - he did't grow up in the south
<nigelb> and I heard another accent that sounded like yours and talking about kernel
<akgraner> JFo, and I both did
<nigelb> so assumed 'ok, this guy sounds like amber, must be pete'
<JFo> heh
<akgraner> nigelb, that's awesome!  :-)  you just made my day
<nigelb> ok, then except for jono, jorge, and dholbach - I have no clue who's who
<akgraner> well you know what JFo sounds like
<nigelb> yeah, now I do ;)
<nigelb> akgraner: OMG, don't tell me this one's gonna be famous lol
 * JFo is not that bad :-S
<akgraner> and if you see any of the allstars video you'll really know all about JFo
<JFo> oh man
<nigelb> vidoe?
<nigelb> where?
 * nigelb begs for link
<akgraner> I dunno - several people have video but I haven't seen but like 30 secs of Tuesday's gone.. I think from Jono's Facebook
<akgraner> or maybe someone tagged jono in it
<nigelb> aah, I saw that one
<akgraner> but I think popey and czajkowski have video as well
<nigelb> I RT'd it on fb
 * nigelb pokes popey and czajkowski 
<akgraner> it was the JFo and the UDS Allstars - and I think JFo had groupies now
<JFo> akgraner, that was Robbie's page I think
<nigelb> akgraner: isn't that you singing?
<JFo> I don't think I have groupies
<JFo> i hope not at least
<JFo> nigelb, she sang for sure
<JFo> look ofr her on the vids too
<JFo> for*
<akgraner> nigelb, I sang on a few - depends on the song
<nigelb> the 'we're not going to take it'?
<akgraner> but I was rocking the tambourine  :-)
<akgraner> yeah I was singing on that one
<nigelb> ok, so help me identify JFo on this one http://www.flickr.com/photos/54757453@N00/4608287375/
<akgraner> but jcastro made that one - I think veins were popping out of his neck and stuff - it was awesome!
<JFo> oh wow
<nigelb> akgraner: the one on FB?
<akgraner> JFo, is the one with the long hair in the center...
<czajkowski>  nigelb sup?
<akgraner> and that is jcastro you hear on that one
<nigelb> czajkowski: um, where are the allstars video?
<czajkowski> still uploading
<czajkowski> 33% done
 * nigelb hugs czajkowski :)
<JFo> rather loud that one
<akgraner> yeah - I hope they all didn't sound like that
 * akgraner hides if they they did
<nigelb> akgraner: wait, which one's the  vein popping?
<czajkowski> PHOTOS: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/album/376810
<nigelb> a bit off ptch, but its okay :)
<nigelb> we except people to be off pitch when drunk :D
<nigelb> czajkowski: I <3 the bed with tux :D
<czajkowski> nigelb: they are Pendulums
<nigelb> :0
<akgraner> czajkowski, haha - you take the best pics
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> eh no
<czajkowski> very bad this time
<nigelb> oooh, /me sees jcastro's vein almost popping
<czajkowski> wrong time to play with a new camera
<czajkowski> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1677990/in/album/376810 cute :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1677970/in/album/376810 is a grea pic of JFO
<nigelb> czajkowski: who's that?
<nigelb> JFo: ok, so now I know who's who
<JFo> wow, it is indeed
<JFo> makin the fat kid look all presentable
<nigelb> akgraner: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1677969/in/album/376810 haha
<nigelb> also http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1677962/in/album/376810
<czajkowski> go me :)
<akgraner> nigelb, yeah  - who is that crazy person... I am not sure who that is
<czajkowski> oh that rem,inds me
<nigelb> wowowow! http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1677962/in/album/376810
<JFo> nigelb, that last one is priceless
<nigelb> JFo: piricelss indeed, I should ask robbi to include in kick off video next time :D
<czajkowski> JFo: good pic also http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1677972/in/album/376810
<JFo> yeah, I like that one
<akgraner> czajkowski, the one of you and Chris is good too
 * AlanBell seems to have avoided the lense quite successfully
<czajkowski> AlanBell: you appeared uzzy in friday photos
<czajkowski> there are ones of you dismantling the MAC
<AlanBell> I like things I can fix
<AlanBell> not that I fixed that
<AlanBell> but it did get put back together
<czajkowski> my favourite photos http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1678391/in/album/376810
<czajkowski> so peaceful and quiet
<czajkowski> :p
<JFo> heh
<JFo> especially quiet
<AlanBell> I took a few photos, guess I should put them somewhere
<nigelb> czajkowski: heh, good one
<akgraner> cz
<akgraner> czajkowski,  *sigh*
<akgraner> :-P
<czajkowski> akgraner: you know you love me DEEP DEEP Down :p
<akgraner> czajkowski, yeah that I do...
<akgraner> :-)
<czajkowski> used the jely or jam yet ?
<czajkowski> *jelly
<akgraner> the jam yes
<akgraner> Rebecca and Matthew want to make the jellu
<czajkowski> I am expecting you all to have shamrock grown by next paddys day!
<akgraner> jelly stuffs
<czajkowski> akgraner: cool, we add it to vodka but dont tell your kids that
<czajkowski> jelly shots :D
<AlanBell> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1678029/in/album/376810 thats me
<akgraner> czajkowski, yeah too late they know all about jello shots... they feed some to the dog..
<akgraner> :-(
<JFo> AlanBell, where's your head?!
<AlanBell> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1678002/in/album/376810 that is me too
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I know...
<nigelb> akgraner: smart kids
<czajkowski> whiskey jam is nice though
<nigelb> allyou seem to hve mastered the art of 'hide when laura is taking photos'
<czajkowski> on toast with tea :D
<akgraner> oh yes it is...
<akgraner> :-)
<nigelb> AlanBell: ^ [tabfail]
<AlanBell> nigelb: czajkowski picks the angles with care
<nigelb> So as not to include you?
<AlanBell> right, home for me now
<AlanBell> have to explain where Henrietta has gone :-(
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I've seen a couple pics with you in them, but I"m not sure they're posted anywhere
<Pendulum> AlanBell: good luck :(
<czajkowski> jono: you working your blueprint magic ;)
<jono> czajkowski, hehe :)
<jono> indeed
<nigelb> Who's this? http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1678017/in/album/376810
<nigelb> I know lyz, but other person?
<czajkowski> he;s from the italian LoCo
<czajkowski> cant think of the name
<nigelb> Oh no, jono, more mails :/
<jono> haha
<nigelb> I love popey's look in http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1678014/in/album/376810
<pleia2> haha, wow
<czajkowski> GREEN BEER!
<nigelb> is it that banana beer you folks were talking about?
<pleia2> nah, that green beer wasn't a lambic
 * nigelb remembers something from the community roundtable abuont it
<pleia2> the banana was yellowish
<nigelb> ah, next one
<pleia2> nah, that's the chouffe ipa
<pleia2> but to be fair, most beers are yellowish ;)
<nigelb> I was about to point that out :D
<nigelb> jono: big suggestion for next UDS.  Please make slideshow for plenary available for remote guys.
<nigelb> Yeah, I know you folks added audio for plenary onlt this time, still ;)
<Pendulum> nigelb: I don't think there are any pics of the banana beer
<Pendulum> at least not in czajkowski's album
<nigelb> aw
<nigelb> um, is this jussi? http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1678003/in/album/376810
<pleia2> and popey with morning hair
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> lol, you should see mine. I get scared often. :D
<Pendulum> nigelb: I do have copies of a picture or two that I think has the banana beer in it, but I didn't take them so I don't know if I can share. I'll try to remember to ask the person who took them
<nigelb> Pendulum: ok :)
<nigelb> who did the hack like an evil overload? jml?
<czajkowski> name should be on one of the slides
<nigelb> wasn't there
 * nigelb likes dholbach's T-shirt with his name :D
<nigelb> its perhaps a jersey
<nigelb> aww, good one http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1677975/in/album/376810
<nigelb> Pendulum: wow, http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1677973/in/album/376810 :)
<nigelb> pretty :)
<Pendulum> thanks
 * nigelb is partial to pink though
<nigelb> OMG! Popey *can* stare! http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1677964/in/album/376810
<Pendulum> funny enough, so am I (as anyone who saw me last week can probably attest to)
<nigelb> Pendulum: Blue and dark pink is among my favorites :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: I will ask person whose photos I have copies of if he plans on putting any online
<nigelb> thanks :)
<nigelb> akgraner: when I told you that 'you rock' I didn't know you rocked this much! :D
 * nigelb just saw the 'we were not goign to take it' clearly
<akgraner> haha
<Pendulum> I have had that song stuck in my head for days
<akgraner> nigelb, it was a rare moment :-/  you do know I can be shy at times *really*....
<highvoltage> howdy
<akgraner> highvoltage, hey!
<nigelb> akgraner: yeah, shy, and you. haha
<highvoltage> I totally forgot about the meeting but I did catch up :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: I went to work and I wanted to listen.  I eventually browsed youtube to listen to it.
<akgraner> nigelb, well I am working on trying to be less - hmm what is the word  - loud...
<nigelb> akgraner: ha, you wish
<nigelb> akgraner: you're too famous to be inconspicious :D
<akgraner> nigelb, *in*famous but not famous... :-P
<nigelb> akgraner: haha
<akgraner> hey did ubuflu get any of you all??
<akgraner> I was crazy sick yesterday... and Pete is sick today...:-(
 * nigelb is just tired.
<highvoltage> anyone have "UDS hangover"?
<highvoltage> I didn't even go and I still have some information overload :)
<pleia2> I'm still doing ok, but the crash will happen soon enough I'm sure ;)
<highvoltage> heh :)
<popey> :)
<popey> nice photos :D
<Pendulum> totally crashed here. I keep thinking I should go out and do things, but then I try to do something simple like pick up my flat and my body says no.
<jono> cjohnston, ping?
<Pendulum> jono: haven't seen him today. I think he's either sleeping or working
<jono> ahhh np Pendulum
<jono> ahhh he is traveling if I remember
<pleia2> yeah, they went to paris after uds
<Pendulum> I saw something this morning or yesterday saying they were home, but without luggage again
<pleia2> doh
<akgraner> Pendulum, yeah I thought I read that too
 * JFo seems to be getting sick akgraner 
 * Pendulum hugs JFo 
<JFo> thanks Pendulum :)
 * JFo feels rotten
<JFo> but I am still generating my weight in e-mail... no mean feat that. :-P
<akgraner> JFo, Pete is sick now, and I was yesterday - and I still have no voice and a terrible cough
<JFo> ugh
<JFo> my throat feels better, but I ache all over and I have the sniffles :-/
<JFo> voice is better too
<akgraner> JFo, :-(
<JFo> the really sad part is, I went and got some McDonald's comfort food and it is not being too comforting
<akgraner> ubuflu - another one bites the dust!
<JFo> heh
<JFo> should have sung that
<Pendulum> I've got the cough
<akgraner> JFo,  you enhanced enough lyrics I think...:-P
<JFo> hehj
<JFo> Pendulum, :-(
<JFo> that sucks
<JFo> I think I pumped myself full of enough fluids (alcoholic and otherwise) to keep the throat from getting too bad
<JFo> just feel like I am stuck in molasses
<JFo> akgraner, tell Pete I hope he feels better
<akgraner> rut roh - that was me on Saturday
<JFo> hope you guys don't get the kids sick
<JFo> :)
<cjohnston> pleia2: im around.. if you see him again have him ping
<cjohnston> sorry.. Pendulum ^
<pleia2> cjohnston: hey! :)
<cjohnston> hey pleia2
<JFo> hiya cjohnston I don't think I had an opportunity to meet you at UDS... either that, or I don't remember it
<cjohnston> JFo: hmm... I dunno
<JFo> in that case, sorry I missed you. :-)
<Pendulum> cjohnston: he's back
<cjohnston> jono: pong
<jono> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> o/
<jono> cjohnston, what was the BP for the community pages redevelopment?
<cjohnston> looking
<cjohnston> uggh.. i need a better connection.. this sucks
<cjohnston> jono: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-website-community-pages-redevelopment
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> np
<jono> cjohnston, I want to get the actions in shape for this blueprint
<cjohnston> ok
<jono> could you go and add the actions that you have committed to
<jono> using the standard work item format
<cjohnston> i dont remember comitting :-P
<cjohnston> jk
<cjohnston> ill add something
<cjohnston> may be a bit
<cjohnston> (tomorrow)
<cjohnston> im at work today, not sure ill get to it
<jono> no worries
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> I honestly dont remember coming up with a list of actionsz
<cjohnston> I remember that we talked about what we wanted
<cjohnston> and maybe getting the BT to help
<cjohnston> and then talking about the BT
<jono> ok no worries
<jono> I will look into it
<cjohnston> I'll have a look also
<cjohnston> if you make stuff and want to assign to me ill do it
<cjohnston> or ill work on making a list when i get time
<cjohnston> im looking for a gobby to see what was there
<cjohnston> but i dont see a gobby either..
<jono> thanks!
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> got a call.. bbl
<akgraner> whew I am so glad I am not the only one who doesn't have a complete list of my todo stuff yet :-)
 * JFo celebrates making it through his unread e-mail
<JFo> only took me a day
<akgraner> go JFo
<jcastro> lies
<jcastro> cjohnston totally committed to hall of fame
<jcastro> :D
 * jcastro sneaks off again
<akgraner> jcastro, oh I think you are right....
<pleia2> akgraner: oh gosh, I've barely looked at gobby to collect my todo list
<akgraner> pleia2, I am working on all that tomorrow...
<pleia2> maybe tomorrow..
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> yeah the Scarlet O'Hara rule...
<Pendulum> pleia2: I'm with you on the "maybe tomorrow"
<akgraner> I'll think about it tomorrow
<pleia2> I got one blueprint sorted last night, *so proud of self* ;)
<akgraner> UW is 1st on my list in the AM... followed by News
<pleia2> docs-learning-manual was the one I did last night
<akgraner> pleia2, awesome!
<Pendulum> I did the accessibility team one yesterday, although just realised I need to edit it (I also need Luke to look at some stuff on it)
<Technoviking> jcastro: I just saw you identical or eveil/good twin. It was kinda creepy
<Technoviking> wish I had my camera, pics or it did not happen:)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: what day was the accessability meeting on ?
<Pendulum> wednesday
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> jcastro: I added my two action items to https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-conferences as I'd written them down in my tomboy note and noticed nothing was in the BP
<cjohnston> jcastro: dont go puttin words in peoples mouths
<czajkowski> akgraner: what's the 5th 5 calenders on the fridge 1)meeting 2)loco events 3) fossevents 4)classroom
<akgraner> you would ask me ..hehe...
<akgraner> hmm maybe that's it - but I could have sworn we had 5
<akgraner> I'll have to look through my notes..
<czajkowski> akgraner: you did say 5 but I've only written down 4
<akgraner> I know I said 5 ..
<akgraner> but I am not remembering the 5th one off the top of my head  :-/
<akgraner> but those 4 are good enough to start
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> oh the LoCo events (in person) added to the LoCo IRC meetings calendar
<akgraner> in one view on the Fridge
<akgraner> b/c I was told the events (in person) was different from the events (irc) one
<czajkowski> oh
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> akgraner: cheers
<akgraner> czajkowski, :-) sorry was talking to Matthew he's home from school
<czajkowski> akgraner: no bother
<czajkowski> yay for tomboy notes and drafted blog posts!
<akgraner> czajkowski, +1 there...
<akgraner> I have to added tomboy notes syncing to ubuntu one... :-/
<cjohnston> I need to do better at that type of stuff czajkowski
<cjohnston> akgraner: who can we work on getting the calendars added to the current fridge now.. there is no reason imo to wait until the new design is released
<cjohnston> I need to get better organized
<czajkowski> nearly finished uds day 5 now
<akgraner> cjohnston, it's set up differently.. hence why the re-org
<czajkowski> I draft the days up before UDs and then copy in tomboy notes from the days
<akgraner> among other things
<cjohnston> czajkowski: thats a good idea
<czajkowski> so just need to make sense  outta stuff
<cjohnston> akgraner: its gonna be min 2 months tho before the new design is released right?
<akgraner> cjohnston, but I'll tell joey
<akgraner> cjohnston, yes..
<cjohnston> i think thats an awful long time for something that should be able to be easily added
<akgraner> and I'll file the RT ticket to get the classroom calendar added - that is the one you are wanting
<akgraner> it's drupal - so I don't know how they implement those things...
<cjohnston> If I had access i am sure i could figure it out
<cjohnston> but no access
<akgraner> cjohnston, I'll file the ticket and tell joey..
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> akgraner: IIRC there was still some issues with the formatting from the security script.. but still better... ill take a look and get with you (email) hopefully in the next couple days
<cjohnston> its easy enough for me to fix manually tho if i dont get it before sunday
<akgraner> cjohnston, thanks!
<akgraner> I appreciate it
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> akgraner: do you want to schedule a time to go over the stuff that we had wanted to do last week?
<akgraner> cjohnston, yes, but not this week
<cjohnston> np
<akgraner> thanks
<cjohnston> Anyone know who videod thelightening talked?
<akgraner> cjohnston, I don't think Friday's are up yet
<akgraner> well they weren't yesterday - but the professional crew that did the other ones did that one as well...
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<akgraner> yeah I'm not seeing it up yet
<cjohnston> link?
<akgraner> http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/?sort=custom;date=;view=archive;user=ubuntudevelopers;nsfw=dc;s=posts;page=1
<cjohnston> ty
<akgraner> cjohnston, no worries ... but remember people are tired and recovering :-)
<cjohnston> ya...
<czajkowski> so be patient mister!
<cjohnston> I have requests for it
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> From my fans
<akgraner> cjohnston, hehe
<akgraner> popey, or someone may have a copy they took...
<cjohnston> I figured someone did.. wasnt sure who
<popey> i didnt
<popey> the video crew might have, i have requested all outstanding videos to crowdsource the editing / uploading
<akgraner> popey, yeah they said they still had some to render when I talked to them on Friday
<cjohnston> I did hear that somewhere
<popey> yup
<cjohnston> maybe that was the friday roundtable
<popey> none have been uploaded since friday
<popey> I'm working on it
<akgraner> yeah.. that's why we didn't do interviews on Friday...
<akgraner> popey, not b/c you were working on them  - but b/c they said they still had a lot of rendering to do :-/
<popey> yeah, i know
<popey> I meant I'm working on getting them
<czajkowski>  was there  a blueprint for the community team process ??
<czajkowski> session on Friday ?
<popey> yup
<popey> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-process-improvements
<akgraner> czajkowski, yeah wasn't jono typing that one in as we went through it
<czajkowski> blind as a bat
 * popey tweaks czajkowskis glasses
 * AlanBell gets out a small screwdriver
<popey> ruh-roh!
<akgraner> AlanBell, how sad is that you said screwdriver and I thought of drinks... :-/
<popey> i thought of apple macs and olpcs
<AlanBell> don't think akgraner sat near me at breakfast
<popey> heh
<akgraner> AlanBell, nope I don't think I did...
<AlanBell> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1678006/in/album/376810 did that to jussi's Mac
<akgraner> hey popey on blip tv do you have to be signed in to see how many views clips are getting?
<popey> yes
<akgraner> okie dokie - thanks! :-)
 * popey generates a report
<akgraner> just wanted to see how the interviews were doing..:-)
<popey> akgraner: how good are you with excel?
<popey> er
<popey> openoffice :)
<popey> i can dump out a csv file
<akgraner> that will work
<akgraner> thanks
<popey> takes a while to export, will let you know when its done
<akgraner> thanks  - I have to run pick Becca up anyway - so even if it's tomorrow that's cool to... :-)
<popey> ok :)
<akgraner> catch y'all tomorrow :-)
<doctormo> buy akgraner
<doctormo> bye*
<czajkowski> right all blogged out and going to bed
<czajkowski> nn folks
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-18
 * cjohnston is still really sore
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I don't want to know
<cjohnston> I'm sure you are worse... but between the planes and the bed
<cjohnston> my back is hurting
<Pendulum> :(
<cjohnston> plenty of work for me to do coming up though
<cjohnston> another call
<Pendulum> g'luck
<cjohnston> luck is not needed
<cjohnston> heh
<Pendulum> well that was meant as "hope it's not a long or overly taxing call"
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> bs
<cjohnston> as most are
<Pendulum> yep
<doctormo> hey Pendulum
<nigelb> doctormo: heya!
<nigelb> doctormo: had a nice UDS?
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo3PytyJwpg
<czajkowski> video from Friday night
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> tis rather quiet this morning in here
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, moin
<dholbach> hola ara!
<ara> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> popey, pleia2: going to be at the CC meeting later on?
<popey> dholbach: yup
<czajkowski> For those who like big bang theory http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1-Q_8EbB8A Ubuntu :)
<dholbach> popey: awesome
 * popey checks the time of the meeting to be sure
<popey> so 12:00 BST
<dholbach> SO! WHO OF YOU WAS IT!
<dholbach> I think I'm getting the Ubuflu... just after UDS this time
<Pendulum> aww :(
 * Pendulum hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> I'll make sure I'll survive :)
 * dholbach hugs Pendulum back
<jussi> dholbach: it was mark. He wasnt so well at UDS...
<dholbach> sladen is the usual suspect - he always was it :)
<dholbach> ask jcastro
 * czajkowski is dying sick since saturday
<czajkowski> got it from the guy at our dinner on friday night
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo3PytyJwpg friday night all stars
<popey> hah, sladen was fine
 * popey has no ubuflu \o/
<jussi> me either!
<dholbach> that's what I thought yesterday too! ;-)
<akgraner> Good Morning! :-)
<Pendulum> hiya akgraner
<akgraner> Pendulum, :-)
<nigelb> hola
<nigelb> czajkowski: thank you thank you thank you! (for the video)
<czajkowski> heh
<nigelb> JFo rocks as usual ;)
<Pendulum> nigelb: you have to come to the next UDS so you can see JFo rock in person!
<nigelb> Pendulum: I definitely have to!
<nigelb> popey: any plenary videos available yet?
 * nigelb really would like to see momubuntu with slides
<popey> yeah, loads of them
<popey> oh, that one isnt
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> gah I'm getting tons of mail and none of it is the mail I want!!
<nigelb> haha, what is the mail you want?
<cjohnston> trhe mail i sent her
<nigelb> lol
<cjohnston> s/trhe/the
<czajkowski> cjohnston: your mail goes to a special place
<cjohnston> trash or spam
<nigelb> yeah, spam box :D
<nigelb> I wish US visa stuff wasn't so complicated, sigh
<cjohnston> :-/
<Pendulum> :(
<nigelb> I'll probably end up saying for next UDS 'I'm not there because I didn't get a visa' grrr
<nigelb> Anyone saw what elky did for the UW competition?
 * nigelb is liking the audio
<akgraner> yeah the video is awesome...
<akgraner> Tweeted, dented and facebooked it earlier...
<nigelb> I need to blog it
<nigelb> Sigh, I'm on the planet so much after uds started
<nigelb> anyone missing gobby and remember me being in the session, poke me if the gobby is lost, I have copies of most sessions I've attended (mostly community)
<cjohnston> the community web page one
<cjohnston> dont remember if you were ther
<nigelb> I wasn't, sorry :(
<nigelb> cjohnston: is the open week and developer week gobby still around?
<cjohnston> edunno
<nigelb> akgraner: ^ ?
<cjohnston> dunno
<cjohnston> not logged in
<Pendulum> i'm about to get on gobby, do y'all want me to check?
<akgraner> nigelb, I'll take a look - not logged into to gobby right this sec...
<akgraner> Pendulum, can you please?
<nigelb> I restored raound 3 gobby's so far
<nigelb> so anything more I can help out :)
 * akgraner is allergic to gobby... :-/
 * nigelb likes it so far
<cjohnston> +1
<nigelb> except I got only a bright pink
<Pendulum> what was it called?
 * czajkowski loves gobby
<nigelb> um, some tution something?
<Pendulum> i'm not seeing it
<Pendulum> can you throw it up there?
 * nigelb goes to login
<nigelb> Done.
<akgraner> nigelb, I know how to use - but gobby and I are not friends at them moment.. sorta like wiki's and I a year ago
<nigelb> akgraner: only trouble is you get practice only once in 6 months, so it might take several years before you become friends ;)
<nigelb> Pendulum: check community-m-tuition-sessions now?
<Pendulum> nigelb: you're a star :)\
<akgraner> nigelb, I'll stick to just being and acquaintance of gobby...:-)
<akgraner> s/and/an
<nigelb> akgraner: haha ;)
<nigelb> Pendulum: nah, just following czajkowski's advice.  Save every minute
<Pendulum> akgraner: you don't have any action items listed on this. :P
<akgraner> Pendulum, I don't?  whew!
<akgraner> was I supposed to...
<czajkowski> aye save locally :D
<nigelb> Pendulum: ooh, thats a rare community bluprint.  No akgraner actions!
<czajkowski> ALWAYS
<Pendulum> akgraner: don't think so, but just thought you'd be happy to know :)
 * akgraner does the happy dance :-)
<nigelb> czajkowski: Just restored 4 documents :)
<czajkowski> :)
<Pendulum> Just because I know I should, doesn't mean I remember to do so :)
<Pendulum> (luckily for me between nigelb and czajkowski I suspect most sessions I attended are covered)
<czajkowski> aye
<nigelb> In one session I attended, the gobby got wiped clean durign the session
<nigelb> I think czajkowski was there too
<Pendulum> although I need to check some of the non-community sessions I think I picked up action items in
<akgraner> Pendulum, nigelb czajkowski as you all are looking through those if there is something I have action items on but not assigned to the bluebrints can you all assign me...:-)  please..:-D
<czajkowski> oh i remember that
<nigelb> akgraner: hehe, sure :)
<nigelb> I think it wsa the development wrkflow review
<nigelb> Instead of deleting the new ones, I wish they'd delete the lucid ones.  the document list is so cluttered
<Pendulum> nigelb: I don't think any of the deleted ones were intentional
<Pendulum> although I do think they could clean out the lucid ones nwo
<Pendulum> *now
<czajkowski> nigelb: aye they did from karmic I guess it was just a missed item
<czajkowski> ^^pendulum
<Pendulum> *nods*
<jturek> hey czajkowski, btw, i got a hold of a guy at goole for that ogg/google listener deal, they are looking into it
<nigelb> ah
<czajkowski> jturek: oh nice :D can you ask them to add uupc podcast as well as shotofjaq to listen :D
<czajkowski> saves me adding the feed :D
<jturek> i'll try :)
<czajkowski> jturek: excellent
<czajkowski> if lo gets added well and good, but I prefer the other two :)
<jturek> i don't personally have a droid to test with so i'll ping you guys to check when they say its fixed
<nigelb> sigh, looks like foundations lost a gobby without any backup
<czajkowski> jturek: that's fine!
<jturek> eek nigelb harddrive crash or something?
<jturek> (came in late to your document restore convo)
<czajkowski> jturek: using gobby at UDS
<nigelb> jturek: nope. lots of gobby docs from uds went missing
<jturek> ahh
<popey> :(
<nigelb> popey: oh, no video of jono
<nigelb> grr
<popey> hmm?
<nigelb> jono's opening plenary
<nigelb> i.e. the one before sabdfl
<popey> not sure that's worth putting online
<popey> its mostly admin about the location
<nigelb> I just wanna see the crowd reaction to the video, and jono's funny slideshow (especially)
<popey> ok
<popey> well, I have nothing over and above what you already see online
<nigelb> aw,ok
<popey> as I said earlier, I've asked, and as soon as I get it, I'll let people know
<nigelb> awesome, thanks :)
<highvoltage> dholbach: I wonder if people who go to every uds ends up having much stronger immune systems due to all the bugs they get exposed to
<dholbach> highvoltage: no, at least not I
<czajkowski> 1st uds I was fine, dallas came home very sick and this one I'm just all fluey
 * nigelb shudders
<nigelb> I have a pretty weak immune system too
<nigelb> dholbach lets get some bio-hazard suits at next UDS :D
<popey> or less hugging :)
<highvoltage> someone will probably do some medical study some day :)
<dholbach> popey: that wouldn't make sense
<popey> :)
<maco> dholbach: ive heard veg*ns say they get sick less since switching. maybe give it another year of vegetarianism and you'll not get sick from uds anymore
 * maco does not get ubuflu
<dholbach> maco: I don't know
<nigelb> I'd rather get ubuflu than swtiching to vegitarian
<czajkowski> me too
<czajkowski> 1:)
<maco> nigelb: you live in a country with some of the best vegetarian food in the world!
<maco> nigelb: heck, your country's food turned dholbach vegetarian!
<Pendulum> huh, most vegans & vegetarians I know get sick at least as much as meat-eaters
<nigelb> maco: yes, which I hate with a passion
<nigelb> I mean the vegetarian food
<Pendulum> (a couple of them more often, but they've got underlying stuff going on)
<dholbach> nigelb: WHAT?!
<maco> Pendulum: i remember my friend peterson saying he hasnt been sick in 10 years
<dholbach> nigelb: well, I was in the north of india - maybe it's better there :)
<maco> mm yummy north indian food
 * czajkowski likes meat, just COOKED! 
<maco> nigelb: i could live on saags
<nigelb> maco: that explains it.  /me is south indian
<nigelb> we have some yummy non-veg food
<nigelb> I totally cannot live without fish
<nigelb> dholbach: yes, I like north indian food compared to vegitarian south indian
<dholbach> I wish I had more holidays :-)
<nigelb> dholbach: where exactly where you?
<dholbach> although I know I shouldn't complain
<maco> im confused by the bit where you can be vegetarian in germany. glaztor is even more confusing. if i couldnt eat cheese when i was in germany i couldnt have eaten
<dholbach> nigelb: Delhi, Agra, Fatehpur Sikri, Jaipur, Delhi, McLeodganj, Amritsar, Chandigarrh, Shimla, Delhi
<nigelb> dholbach: WOW!
<dholbach> nigelb: so basically where all the other tourists go too, I just missed how's it called again
<maco> (ditto italy and france)
<maco> calcutta?
<nigelb> nah, its not on that route
<dholbach> Varanasi
<dholbach> was a bit too far off
<nigelb> maco: its Kolkota
<nigelb> aw, grr kolkata
<popey> lol @ czajkowski
<maco> nigelb: i think different places transcribe it differently. kinda like Wein for the capital of Austria versus Vienna
<maco> er Wien
<czajkowski> popey: :)
<nigelb> maco: calcutta changed to kolkata officially
<maco> nigelb: ohh when?
<czajkowski> popey: there are certain things I like :)
<popey> clearly
<nigelb> quite some time back, when I was in school I think
<maco> alrighty
<nigelb> even Bangalore is being changed to Bengaluru
<maco> so you can figure out which visiting americans last read about india more than 15 years ago?
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> yeah, thats how we separate you out
<nigelb> :D
<Pendulum> I'm not sure much of it has been changed in American textbooks or anything
<nigelb> btw, Kolkata changed in 2001
<Pendulum> I suspect it's just how you separate the Americans out ;-)
<nigelb> Kolkata is one of the more easier names to pronounce
<nigelb> City names in kerala are sure bound to be a mouthful ;)
<maco> where youre from is tough too
<nigelb> Bangalore?
<maco> no malayala
<nigelb> hehe, malalam is the language
<nigelb> oh grr
<nigelb> malayalam
<dholbach> write something in malayalam
 * nigelb tries
<nigelb> നൈജില്‍
<dholbach> nice
<nigelb> that is supposed to be my name in malayalam.  well it was supposed to be
 * dholbach tears himself away to not look at it for hours
<qense> nigelb: LTR or RTL?
<nigelb> LTR
<qense> ok
<nigelb> oh, wow
<nigelb> dpl sent me a mail
<nigelb> poking me about gwibber rfh
<nigelb> I should get around to it
<maco> the TB are currently debating the 10.10.10 thing
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> tis rather amusing to watch
<maco> rfh?
<nigelb> maco: request for help
<maco> oh
<nigelb> dholbach: btw, my name in hindi would be नैजिल ;)
 * nigelb is loving google transliterate
<maco> O_O theres a *transliterate*??
<nigelb> yep
<dholbach> I love looking at foreign characters
<maco> wait you cant write your own name in malayalam on your own?
<dholbach> maco: try arabic→english and type something, it'll auto-transliterate
<nigelb> http://www.google.com/transliterate/
<maco> but but its your name and your language
<dholbach> or persian
<nigelb> maco: well, I don't know the keymap
<nigelb> I mean for the font
<dholbach> oh, I meant translate.google.com
<dholbach> whatever
<maco> its russian does my name a little wrong
<nigelb> maco: well, it took 5 tries to get the right pronounciation.
<maco> adds the "ts" letter but shouldnt
<maco> ah yeah i guess you need to type phonetic
<nigelb> If I type naijil in english gives the correct indic pronounciation
<maco> if i take the c out, its second suggestion is the correct cyrillic version of my name
<nigelb> russian?
<maco> japanese is not an option though
<maco> yes
<maco> i wanted to see what itd do about my "zi" (syllable doesnt exist in japanese)
<nigelb> I dunno how your name is pronounced or I would have tried malayalam and hindi
<maco> <Freenode:#ubuntu-meeting:sabdfl> ok then. 10.10.10 it is.
<nigelb> Yaay!
<nigelbabu> what the..
<maco> haha
<nigelbabu> oh, ctrl + z in byobu kills program.  sigh.
<maco> ctrl+z should be stop
<maco> in a shell
<maco> and then you can run "bg" to background it or "fg" to foreground it
<nigelbabu> yeah, it stopped irssi for me
<maco> stop just = pause though
<nigelbabu> oh, so nigelb is still here
<maco> yes
<nigelbabu> so how do I get it. /quit this and then fg?
<maco> yeah
<nigelb> awesome
<nigelb> that was fun
<maco> heh
<nigelb> note to self: ctrl + z instinct needs to go
<maco> and now time for you to go learn all about job control in shells?
<nigelb> nope, now time to generate new gpg keys and get to work on gwibber
<maco> heh alrighty\
<nigelb> oh, sigh, pbuilder
<maco> oh weee!
<nigelb> maco: new project this cycle.  teach writing apport hooks to bug control folks
<maco> they're talking about setting out dates for UDS far in advance so we're not all scrambling 2 months out!
<nigelb> also sponsorship so people like me could get visa stuff going
<nigelb> maco: oh I wish it were in asia
<czajkowski> wekk dates have already been known a lot longer than 2 months, just look at the schedule still wont help folks looking for visa
<czajkowski> they not mentioning changing annoucing date for sponsorship
<maco> nigelb: thats what persia said
 * nigelb is just +1-ing persia
<maco> czajkowski: dates and venues theyre talking about
<popey> http://twitter.com/popey/status/14231655178  pls to be retweeting thanky!
<maco> but if you know where it is and can get a letter to start the visa process far in advance of knowing whether youre sponsored...
<czajkowski> maco: yes but i was commenting on what nigelb was saying re sponsorship
<czajkowski> that's a lot more admin work though...
<maco> you dont need to be sponsored to get a visa either though, do you?
<maco> i know you (cz) and crimsun show up without being sponsored
<nigelb> you do, for some of us
 * nigelb retweets popey
<maco> nigelb: hang on there are two types of sponsor in here i think?
<nigelb> maco: ok, wait, whats the difference?
<maco> well i mean we tend to think of sponsor as being the part where they fly people there and have hotel rooms and all
<maco> but a visa sponsor is different
<czajkowski> maco: I dont need a visa
<nigelb> I was gettign there
<maco> thats just them needing to provide a letter saying "such-and-such is coming for $event and wont be staying longer"
<maco> dont see why you couldnt get them to do the letter-for-visa stuff in advance of when monetary sponsorship stuff goes on if thats how long paperwork takes
<Pendulum> nigelb: how expensive do visas tend to be?
<nigelb> Pendulum: To US, something like 130$
<maco> wow
<Pendulum> maco: I could see it being prohibitively expensive for someone to apply for a visa that they then don't use because they don't get sponsorship
<maco> Pendulum: gotcha
<maco> i didnt realise you had to pay for visas
<Pendulum> yeah, I thought they were pretty expensive
<nigelb> maco: yes you do, unless you're going to a country with those agreements
<nigelb> like we dont need visa for nepal
<nigelb> and you folks dont need a visa for a  *lot*  of places
<maco> yeah ive only been to EU, ca, and aruba (which i think follows EU rules as a dutch territory)
 * nigelb has been to Muscat, well lived there, for 6 years
<dholbach> hey jono
<maco> this is seeming rather racist to me :-/ all the places i can think of where you can get to the US on a "just show up and promise to leave within 6mo" deal are places that are predominantly white
<jono> hey!
<jono> dpm, mind if we reschedule our call? I feel like crap this morning
<jono> full of cold
<dholbach> jono: same here
<nigelb> lol, its not ubuflu, its more like canonicaflu :D
 * dholbach hugs jono
<jono> dholbach, ugh, get well soon dude
 * jono hugs dholbach
<dholbach> you too
<czajkowski> dholbach: hugging, that;s how it all started!
<czajkowski> jono: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo3PytyJwpg
<dpm> jono, sure, no worries. Shall we say Thursday?
<nigelb> czajkowski: source of all problems http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jzGIaZcGcM
 * dpm hugs jono
<jcastro> hmm
<maco> jcastro: hi :)
<jcastro> hey guys, any idea why my specs don't show up here? http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-community.html
<jono> dpm, sounds good :)
<nigelb> because jono hasn't approved ;)
<nigelb> ?
<nigelb> jcastro: tried setting a series goal?
<nigelb> the ones that are there seem to have 'accepted for maverick' and those are not dont have it
<jcastro> hmm, I'll try that
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<jcastro> I am confused
<jcastro> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-document-daily-builds
<jcastro> ok so for this one
<jcastro> the actions in the whiteboard don't match what's in the gobby document
<dholbach> jcastro: that's just the stuff I filled in before we had a UDS session
<jcastro> we're supposed to be going through each one and adding the todo items right?
<jcastro> ah ok
<dholbach> jcastro: jono made me do it :)
<jcastro> perfect
<jcastro> so as I go through each one I reconcile all that right?
<dholbach> scrap them unless there's something very clever in there
<jcastro> ok I will do this, I will add the ones from the notes
<jcastro> at the bottom
<dholbach> ok super
<jcastro> is there a URL for what specs are mine?
 * dholbach has his call with his SoC student in a bit - very excited
<jcastro> I can't find "the list"
<jcastro> I bookmarked a bunch but now for example we added a bunch at UDS
<dholbach> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/people/+me/+specs?role=registrant
<dholbach> maybe?
<jono> I am feeling like crap, full of cold, I am going to go and lay down for a few hours, back in a bit
<jcastro> perfect
<jcastro> now we can assign you more items!
<nigelb> haha
 * dholbach hugs jono
<dholbach> take care
 * jono slaps jcastro
<jono> :)
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I am so doomed this cycle
<jcastro> I am only on my second spec and my WI are exponentionally growing
<jcastro> MWAHAHAHAAH
<nigelb> jcastro: ha, I realize that some WI on my list is actually a whole set of things
<nigelb> so 5 items = 200 actual tasks
<jono> jcastro, cry me a river :P
<jono> j/k
<jono> :)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> your lp name is [jonobacon] right?
<jono> lol
<jono> uh oh
<jono> no its not
<jono> it is [dholbach]
<jono> ;-)
<jcastro> hahah
<jono> ok I am off
<jono> biab
 * dholbach strangles jono passionately :)
<dholbach> thanks man
<nigelb> hhaha
<jono> :)
<jturek> wow, lots of hugging going on here...
<dholbach> jcastro: an action can't be assigned to more than one person
<nigelb> yah, they're trying to give each other ubuflu over irc
<dholbach> jcastro: also you need a name in the beginning of every line
<jcastro> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> jcastro: I know it sucks :/
<nigelb> dholbach: um, re:blackz, I -1'ed him
<dholbach> nigelb: the reviewers team?
<nigelb> nope, bug control
<dholbach> I thought we had added him?
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> as I said: I haven't had a look at a big variety of bugs
<dholbach> take it with a grain of salt
<nigelb> he asked me to review his application and I felt he really couldn't make it in
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> your call - he asked me to reply and I did
<nigelb> its actually brian's call ;)
<nigelb> I did my -1
<dholbach> ok
<jturek> lol
<jcastro> popey: ooh, can you add the audio link to the UDS header thing on the wiki? that would be grand
<popey> ok
<jcastro> czajkowski: do you have the notes on community-m-conferences?
<popey> jcastro: done
<jcastro> I can't seem to find them on the wiki
<czajkowski> I do
<jcastro> er, in gobby
<jcastro> <3 popey
<czajkowski> well let me double check
<nigelb> jcastro: I cant believe you called it 'pedro button' :D
<czajkowski> jcastro: whats your email addy ?
<jcastro> czajkowski: jorge@ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> jcastro: shared folder on U1
<jcastro> czajkowski: NICE!
 * czajkowski loves U1 
<czajkowski> :D
<nigelb> you finally got it working :)
<czajkowski> well U1 qwas always working just tomboy was acting up
<czajkowski> still not working 100%
<czajkowski> but it'll do
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> my evolution contact sync is b0rked
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> for sure next time
<jcastro> we add the work items to the spec
<jcastro> NOT to gobby
<jcastro> so we don't have to copy and paste after
<nigelb> or lose it
<jcastro> heh
<nigelb> a bunch of them got lost :(
<czajkowski> jcastro: we did :p
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<czajkowski> jcastro: help yourself to any more files in there you need
 * popey coughs up an etherpad
<czajkowski> and then watch it crash
<czajkowski> jcastro: eh I added me under the council names as I can poke the council. as I didnt think we could assign council tasks ?
<jcastro> I didn't know if we could or not, I just put them up there for now
<nigelb> Soo many mails, sigh
<czajkowski> jcastro: well I was gonna create etherpad and then poke the lads and we could work on it but I'd follow up on it, if you can assign to council that's grand
<czajkowski> nigelb: FILTERS!
<czajkowski> now have a box for blueprints :D
<popey> czajkowski: TRASH!
<czajkowski> popey: GARBAGE
<popey> czajkowski: MILK!
<czajkowski> popey: WASTE BIN
<nigelb> czajkowski: I have 25 filters already, sigh
<czajkowski> popey: get with the game :D
 * JanC has > 200 filters...  :-/
<nigelb> JanC: you art awesome
<JanC> well, it's more like Evolution makes it very easy to create them, but is no help to remove those that aren't used anymore  ;)
<jcastro> czajkowski: I more just wanted it in the whiteboard. I think the sane thing to do would be to poke the council in general and then they can each take on an item or whatever
<jcastro> nigelb: by the way, on any of these specs if you want to jump in and add items for yourself on what you want to work on that's totally ok!
<jcastro> thanks for the spelling fix
<jcastro> <-- off to lunch
<nigelb> jcastro: hehe, I have enough WI as such.  I may take more tasks for bug squad though
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> take care my friends
<dpm> I call it a day as well, by everyone!
<dholbach> bye guys
<akgraner> cjohnston, adding the classroom calendar now :-)
<jcastro> hey qense
<jcastro> any idea on how to get this spun up? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationAreaTransition/Applications
<qense> jcastro: hello
<qense> jcastro: Was away for dinner, let me read first.
<qense> jcastro: Also: did you see my pings yesterday?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> about lightning talks?
<qense> jcastro: yes, and about hotel booking deadlines and probably something else but I forgot what
<jcastro> oh right
<jcastro> yeah that won't be a problem
<jcastro> all I need to know is where to submit for a lightning talk I guess
<qense> no, nothing at all
<qense> jcastro: did you receive the mail I forwarded to you?
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> there it is
<qense> good
<jcastro> qense: so do you think I should have a session on adopt an upstream/daily builds, etc?
<jcastro> or a lightning talk?
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> I think I will do lightning
<jcastro> I don't want to submit a paper
<qense> jcastro: The talks are all full already and they're looking for someone who's a bit more high-profile than you -- no offence -- for the keynote, so I think a lightning talk is the only remaining option. ;)
<jcastro> heh ok
<qense> jcastro: Also, have you had time to read the pre-conference mail?
<jcastro> I think I'll get flamed for doing a distro/GNOME topic at guadec
<qense> Their flaming will be unjustly!
<jcastro> I don't know if I will be there on the 26th
<qense> alright
<jcastro> let me think about that one for a bit
<jcastro> I will mull the lightning talk one for today
<akgraner> jcastro, who can I email about debconf... if you told me I forgot to write it down :-(
<jcastro> email about what?
<akgraner> going and press passes etc
<jcastro> not sure
<jcastro> it would be on debconf.org right?
<akgraner> I was hoping you had *better* info :-D
<jcastro> it's like 2 months away, so no, heh
<qense> They don't do planning a conference two months in advance ;)
<qense> ?
<jcastro> no, I meant to say I am so not looking at that right now
<qense> ah! :D
<qense> jcastro: About the tray transition wiki page:
<qense> I don't think blogging is enough, we need something where the users will be reminded of it often and report these issues.
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> so I guess mpt just started this page
<qense> Could we misuse Planet Ubuntu and put links to stuff we want people to read with <blink> and <marquee> in the sidebar?
<jcastro> I wish
<jturek> qense: might have to dig out my netscape navigator gold floppies if you start using <blink>
<akgraner> jcastro, is it something I can interview someone about and get it on the Fridge?
<jcastro> akgraner: not quite yet, maybe after we get our stuff together
<qense> Message to jono: there is also a <http://www.ubuntu.com/developers> link on the Planet Ubuntu (see the header navigation). This points to the 'Developer' subcategory of u.c/community, which you're going to remove in the near future.
<jcastro> qense: what do you think about a tag like we did app indicators?
<qense> jturek: We'll write patches for Chromium and Firefox
<jcastro> I think "big table on the wiki" is doomed to fail
<qense> jcastro: tags, sure, add another task for me and I'll figure out who to contact to make the tag an official one.
<akgraner> jcastro, ok let me know.. :-)
<jcastro> qense: ok so here's where I get confused
<qense> jcastro: Yeah, the wiki page would be duplicate effort, copying information from the bug reports to the wiki.
<jcastro> qense: is there a spec for this?
<qense> jcastro: For this? Not that I'm aware of, but I think it's part of AppInd II, so I'd dump it there.
<jcastro> ok
<qense> jcastro: If you're adding a task for me, also make me report these bugs.
<jcastro> ok
<qense> these bugs = what's already on the wiki
<qense> jcastro: Maybe we should bundle the awareness efforts for both AppInd and NotifAreaMustDie into one slick media campaign, otherwise we'd have two very similar things.
<jcastro> I don't know how I got roped into the notification area
<jcastro> I'm appind and global menu for this cycle
<jcastro> but whatevs
<jcastro> let me ask mpt
<qense> alright
<jcastro> bah
<jcastro> gone for the day
<qense> aw
<qense> Is everyone getting ill right now? What disease has spread at the UDS?
<qense> jcastro: Also: David Neary will be giving trainings on GNOME development the two days before GUADEC. He'll cover working with GNOME libraries and tools as well as getting things done in/with/by the GNOME community. Maybe something for some Canonical employees?
<jcastro> I think rick will be the only one around before guadec
<qense> jcastro: it is expensive training, with a limited amount of students
<qense> or maybe it's cheap, I'm not that familiar with the pricing of this kind of stuff
<qense> Does Rick still need training?
<qense> :_
<qense> :)
<jcastro> nah
<jturek> RTRV:PM:T3T1:1103-3:::ctag;
<jturek> hah, sorry, wrong window... don't need to be typing TL1 commands into a IRC channel ;)
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntini :)
<JanC> wtf is "grape soda" ?
<JanC> and what's "Crown Royal"
<JanC> and what's "Tang"
<qense> An ubuntini for me please. Stirred, not shaken.
<JanC> qense: I thought you didn't drink alcohol?  ;)
<qense> I'll boil it before drinking.
<JanC> actually, this gave me some idea
<JanC> have to try it one of these days...
<akgraner> cjohnston, thank you!
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxg2gjK4lHE
<jcastro> wow!
<akgraner> aren't you glad elmo bought that camera :-)
<cjohnston> :-)
<AlanBell> that was a good one
<doctormo> Nice work, ben was stuggeling to get people to smile all week ;-)
<akgraner> doctormo, you were even smiling :-)
<AlanBell> it was a bit disconcerting sitting in the bar and an HD camcorder appears 20cm in front of my face
<doctormo> akgraner: Ah well, I'm actually quite jovial once you get to knwo me :-P
<akgraner> hehe  - jovial I was going to say funny as h%^& :-P
<akgraner> as words that appear, or sound longer than mayonnaise just don't work for me :-D
<JanC> you mean words like "hottentottententententoonstelling" ?
<akgraner> JanC, hehe - uh yes!
<JanC> it's dutch for "exposition of hottentot tents" and is sometimes used as a "tongue breaker" (for obvious reasons ;) )
<JanC> I could also make a 100-character word in Dutch if you wanted  ;)
<akgraner> JanC, hehe
<JanC> basically, combined words are written as 1 long word in German & Dutch, while they are written as separate words in English
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-19
<cjohnston> akgraner: I wasnt really sure what to do with the stuff that was already there.. If you tell me what to do I can... :-)
<cjohnston> jcastro: sometime when you get some time to talk in the next week, let me know please. :-)
<akgraner> cjohnston, oh what you added is great.. It's just a matter of voluntelling people now :-)  (I love that word)
<cjohnston> you can put me down for stuff
<akgraner> okie dokie remember you said that :-D
<cjohnston> im pretty good with wp... whenever we get that.
 * cjohnston erases the logs on akgraner's system
<akgraner> hehe
<doctormo> JanC: tounge breaker == tounge twister
<nigelb> awesome vidoe!!!
<nigelb> doctormo: who is that posing with a mini?
<nigelb> I guess its doctormo in the dark working on the laptop ;)
<doctormo> nigelb: correct
<nigelb> strange, I can recognize most people I've worked with :D
<nigelb> haha, laura is runnign away from the cam
<cjohnston> uggh
<jussi> cjohnston: you seem to say that fairly often...
<cjohnston> well.. right now its 2am
<cjohnston> and last night i think it was around 5 am
<cjohnston> maybe if i was asleep at these off times
<cjohnston> id be better
<jussi> heh
<cjohnston> tv internet and phone are out
<cjohnston> problem is when phone goes out, house alarm goes off because it thinks that someone is messing with the phone line
<jussi> heh
<jussi> not fun
<ddecator> cjohnston: is that a home security system then? i've never heard of an alarm for someone tampering with the phone
<dpm> good morning everyone
<ddecator> morning dpm
<dpm> morning ddecator :)
<dpm> heya dholbach!
<dholbach> good morning
<ddecator> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> hi ddecator
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> nigelb: aye running as I told him at the begining I didnt want to be on his camera and he still did it. very annoyed
<czajkowski> hmm just seen my old job advertise 2/3 of my old job
<popey> were you made redundant?
<popey> I didnt think you could do that, get rid of someone so you could re-advertise the same job for less money
<AlanBell> constructive dismissal
<czajkowski> popey: aye I was.
<popey> yup
<czajkowski> I'd like some good news please :(
<popey> drop $potential_new_job a mail?
<popey> 23:22:36 < doctormo> Nice work, ben was stuggeling to get people to smile all week ;-)
<popey> maybe if he'd told people what he was going to do with it.. he might have had more takers :)
 * jussi wasnt consulted... but still appeared in the videa
<jussi> video
<jussi> mind, its not like I mind or anything :P
<popey> i think I am in it for a brief second :)
<jussi> I actually got a decent shot, with Aurelién showing me something
<czajkowski> it would be nice if he actually listened to folks if they didnt want to be on video, rather than him giving them to 2 fingers on their opinion and doing his own thing
<popey> :(
<AlanBell> yes that is not cool
<Pendulum> Ben failed at the basic "ask permission" bit of journalism
<cjohnston> mornin
<Pendulum> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> ddecator: ya, its a security system.. so when the phone line breaks it thinks someone cut the phone so that the alarm cant send the signal to the alarm co
<jussi> cjohnston: hows you? tired?
<akgraner> hey what is a good RSS Feed reader that you can query by date range oh and that is not text based (me loves my GUI's)
<jussi> akregator... oh wait... maybe not for you...
<akgraner> jussi, yeah :-(
<jussi> <3 kde
<akgraner> jussi, I like my GNOME comfort zone.. :-)
<jussi> akgraner: I watched your interview with mark - nice work
<akgraner> jussi, thanks!
<akgraner> I enjoy interviewing people at UDS (or anytime) there were a few of the interviews where I could tell I was tired... (me should write down stuff instead of just winging it)
<jussi> akgraner: :D
<jussi> akgraner: was funny when you turned away from the mike sometimes tho  :D
<akgraner> jussi, my favorite line in the Mark Interview  - light through the clouds...
<akgraner> jussi, yeah I didn't wait for them to move the mic before I started asking questions.. they were using a "boom" mic? (I think that is what they called it)
<akgraner> I think the week before UDS I am going to ask for questions and pick some from the community (well if I get to go again)
<akgraner> ahh dang it .. brb I just lost icons on my panel :-(   they just leave for no reason hmmm
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> I can just hear you say that "ahh dang it..."
<jturek> akgraner: http://www.rssowl.org/  - its java based... but has tons of search features
<jturek> akgraner: i just installed it on a fresh 10.04 vm, and it seems to work just fine with openJDK
<jturek> who handles planet.ubuntu.com ? seems that there are some invalid characters in the feed that is causing rss readers to barf
<popey> jturek: #canonical-sysadmin
<doctormo> czajkowski:
<doctormo> i noticed that on the video,
<akgraner> jturek, thanks!
<jturek> popey: thanks, i opened a ticket on their RT
<nigelb> czajkowski: didn't think you were camera shy
<JFo> nigelb, she just likes making faces to people when they are on camera
<nigelb> JFo: haha
<JFo> :)
 * popey expects JFo will shortly be informed that he is a "brat" by cz<tab>
<JFo> heh
<nigelb> popey: haha
<nigelb> what is the background music for the video?
<nigelb> I can't place the name, I've heard it before too
<jcastro> the music is great!
<popey> i bought it on the u1 music store last night :)
<nigelb> what is it called!
<popey> MGMT Oracular Spectacula
<jcastro> what?
<jcastro> that's made up
<popey> MGMT is the band, Oracular Spectacula is the CD name
<popey> its the first track
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oracular_Spectacular
<nigelb> seems correct on a quck google
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_to_Pretend
<popey> track 5 "Kids" is also quite good - and similar
<nigelb> crap, not available via u1 for me
 * nigelb needs to go shopping tomorrow
<popey> silly record companies, missed a purchase there
<nigelb> jcastro: any time frame of when we can see the unedited videos and help edit them?
<jcastro> nigelb: popey submitted a ticket, I am unsure of it's state right nowe
<popey> eek, i havent submitted a ticket
<popey> i sent a mail
 * popey submits a ticket
<nigelb> ahhh :)
<popey> sent
<nigelb> awesome, I forgot my password and answer to secret question for my cellphone web account
<Pendulum> win 20
<nigelb> fail ;)
<AlanBell> 20 is full of win
<Pendulum> heh
<jono_> dpm, dholbach, jcastro do you guys have any topics for our call?
<jono_> I just wanted to ensure that you all get your actions completed this week
<dholbach> jono_: I have a very few questions for a few blueprints, but I'm happy to resolve them via email
<dholbach> other than that nothing from my end
<dpm> jono_ apart from a general roundtable, there's nothing from me that we cannot discuss on our 1 to 1 tomorrow
<jcastro> jono_: I am set, I just need clarification from you at some point wrt. that TB action I received
<jcastro> jono_: (I sent a mail)
<jono_> ok,m lets cancel, it seems most teams are canceling their team calls this week anyway
<dholbach> yep
<jcastro> yeah it's kind of WI city over here
<dholbach> jono_: how do you feel today?
<jcastro> can I have a pony?
<jono_> cool, I am happy to resolve outstanding questions over mail, or ping me and I can hop on the phone with you
<jcastro> I would very much like a pony
<jono_> dholbach, feeling a bit better today :)
<jono_> jcastro, sure, just expense it
<jono_> :P
 * jcastro took vitamin C boosters all week during UDS
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> You need those to stave off the sladen-fllu!
 * dpm should have done as well
<dholbach> see, I told everybody it's always sladen
<akgraner> jono_, if jcastro gets a pony can I have one too :-D...  (I just had to ask)
<jcastro> jono_: if my stuff isn't showing up in the work items graph it means you haven't approved it yet right?
<jono_> akgraner,aure :)
<jono_> sure
<jono_> jcastro, yep
 * akgraner goes to tell Pete I'm getting a pony :-D  hehe
<Pendulum> akgraner: do tell us his reaction :P
<doctormo> jcastro: did the vit c work?
<popey> ugh, ubuflu?
<jcastro> doctormo: I am not sick if that's what you're asking. :D
<doctormo> jcastro: Next time, we need more Vit B complexes for Jono :-D
<dholbach> LOL: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz0z90KLP-8
<dholbach> very nice
<qense> good afternoon
<qense> dholbach: omg
<akgraner> Pendulum, he was not amused.. :-(
<Pendulum> akgraner: aww :(
<nigelb> Pendulum: I finally made it.  Last day tomorrow!
<nigelb> dholbach: bejamin does some nice editing ;)
<akgraner> Pendulum, he was very colorful in describing his "amusement"...  and said don't you have work todo..and mumbled something needed a separate office building..*shrugs*
<nigelb> akgraner: aww
<akgraner> it's funny.. you all should be a fly on the wall  - you'd laugh all day
<akgraner> my house should be a sitcom
<nigelb> akgraner: in that case every house would be one ;)
<akgraner> and you should see it when JFo stops by - it's a laugh a minute
<nigelb> lol, how come?
<akgraner> popey, can you describe JFo?
<JFo> :-|
 * JFo is always serious
<Pendulum> JFo is undescribable
<Pendulum> but well worth meeting
<JFo> heh
<akgraner> I can't do justice to that description
<JFo> awww thanks Pendulum :-)
 * popey has copious audio recordings of JFo but no pictures
<JFo> I like you too ;)
<qense> This video is great: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxg2gjK4lHE>. Gives a nice impression of the UDS.
 * nigelb should really go for next uds
<nigelb> qense: its playing right now on my playlist ;)
<Pendulum> nigelb: duh
<akgraner> nigelb, uh yes!
<qense> I second that!
<nigelb> Its so difficult to identify folks with only audio, especially folks I havent seen
<nigelb> the women were easy enough, but I got a lot of men mixed up, like JFo.  I think most of the brilliant stuff came from him
<nigelb> I totally don't remember now
<Pendulum> btw, http://uds.ubuntu.com/audio/uds-m/ was just linked in #ubuntu-meeting, it looks to have archives of all the audio in case anyone wants to listen
<JFo> nigelb, you would be mistaken ;)
<nigelb> yes, I should listen to stuff and separate it out
<nigelb> JFo: most of the stuff you thought you were talking in secret were loud and clear to me :D
 * JFo pushes forward the great ideas of others
<JFo> nigelb, :-P
<JFo> that is because I am loud
<JFo> :)
<akgraner> *nods*
<akgraner> :-D
<nigelb> also you sat near the mic and tried to whisper
<nigelb> akgraner: how far does JFo stay from you folks?
<akgraner> nigelb, 15 mins or so.. we are in the country - he lives in town :-)  he's city folk...
<JFo> far enough where she can't hear me whispering :-P
<JFo> I'm in high cotton
<JFo> :-D
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> akgraner: in the country, nice
<nigelb> my home (well in my hometown) is a quiet corner away from all the noise too
<nigelb> jussi: haha, fought with your lawnmover? :D
<akgraner> nigelb, yep - I like it here.. I need to get out and enjoy it more often.. I was sitting on the porch earlier writing a letter and feeding all the birds...
<nigelb> akgraner: aw, you make me miss home :(
<akgraner> nigelb, :-( sorry...
<akgraner> bbiab...
<cjohnston> do be do
<cjohnston> lets see how long my internet lasts this time
<qense> jcastro: You are aware you still have to set a series (maverick) and a milestone (ubuntu-10.10) for <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-global-menu> and <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-m-app-indicator>?
<jcastro> qense: ah, thanks
<jturek> the next UDS needs to be sponsored by Tamiflu
<cjohnston>  /me hides from jcastro
<cjohnston> lol jturek
<qense> jturek: If they're ever going to give away goodies they should consider including that. ;)
<cjohnston> knocking on wood cjohnston says he hasnt gotten sick
<jturek> maybe they use linux i'd have to find an IT guy at Roche (the big pharma behind tamiflu) :)
<cjohnston> I should have my wife talk to some of the drug reps she knows... lol
<nigelb> or add flu medicines to the conference packs ;)
<jturek> i guess it would be illegal to hand out OTC medicine,  but maybe a http://www.fluhelp.org/ flyer :)
<JanC> it would be very much illegal for Roche to make publicity for Tamiflu in the first place here in Belgium  ;)
<JanC> (or for any other medicine)
<jcastro> <-- lunching
<cjohnston> stupid internet!
<czajkowski> popey why is jfo a brat....
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day, see you tomorrow!
<qense> On of the required skills mentioned in a job description of Canonical: "Experience backporting cutting-edge technologies from Ubuntu to legacy platforms such as Microsoft's Windows" LOL
<qense> Apparently Windows is already considered legacy.
<Technoviking> morning all
<qense> morning Technoviking
<dpm> see you all tomorrow, have a nice rest of the day!
<JanC> qense: I think I know somebody who applied for that job...
<qense> JanC: Then I hope (s)he knows how to work with legacy technologies. ;)
<JanC> I think his current job involves .NET on a "legacy platform"  ;)
<qense> ah
<JanC> it might be this job or a related one, not sure
<Technoviking> never seen the channel so quiet, that is quite the UDS hangover:)
<bencrisford> Technoviking: indeed :)
<jcastro> heh
<JanC> Technoviking: for some reason some wussies^Wpeople got sick after UDS  ;)
<cjohnston> do be do be do
<czajkowski> fecking flu!
<cjohnston> :-(
<JanC> I doubt people have the flu
<highvoltage> ubuflu
<JanC> at least most of them
<JanC> if you really have the flu, you're really sick for 3 days to 3 weeks
<JanC> otherwise you have some other "bug"  ;)
<czajkowski> JanC: tis  a standing joke ubuflu
<JanC> I know
<JanC> just wrong terminology in the joke  ;)
<JanC> more like an "ubucold"
<JanC> doesn't sound as good I guess  :P
<jturek> akgraner: did RSSOwl work out for ya?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-20
<nigelb> oh wow, so quiet
<nigelb> czajkowski: feeling better?
<cjohnston> howdy
<nigelb> heya chris
<cjohnston> hey nigelb
<cjohnston> hop on skype? my camera wasnt working earlier.. i dunno if its fixed
<nigelb> gimme 10 mins...
<nigelb> just woke up, I'll look all sleepy
<cjohnston> ok... i may or may not be here.. depends on how long it takes her to get ready
<cjohnston> did you see the vid of uds?
<jturek> nigelb: thanks, you made me wake up cjohnston now he's mad at me :)
<cjohnston> ya nigelb
<cjohnston> all your fault
<cjohnston> :-P
<nigelb> hahah
<nigelb> cjohnston: leaving for budd'y birthday party?
<nigelb> anwyay Hope's getting ready right?  thats probably going to take a while ;)
<cjohnston> ya.. in a few.. sounds like shes almost ready
 * nigelb ducks
<cjohnston> she is making expresso
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> she's probably kick me
<cjohnston> you prolly deserve it
 * nigelb grins
<jturek> nigelb: send me a /msg i think i got prowlnotify working
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hola czajkowski, hi ara
<ara> morning dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<ddecator> morning dpm
<dpm> morning ddecator
<jussi> Hello dpm
<dpm> hey jussi
<popey> morning everyone!
<dpm> heya popey, good morning!
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<dpm> good good, hey czajkowski
<popey> great!
<popey> hoping for good things after the Google IO announcements
<czajkowski> good stuff
<popey> have you seen the videos from the keynote?
<popey> i had them on in the background last night
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/googledevelopers#p/a
<dholbach> jcastro: I'll split up the "document" from the "advocate" of the daily builds specs if you don't mind
<dholbach> we have two for it
<dholbach> same for the patch review stuff
<dholbach> nigelb: ^
<nigelb> dholbach: im not sure if you want to split up the document from the patch review.  that is the biggest part of what we have to achieve
<dholbach> nigelb: we have two specs
<dholbach> nigelb: one about reach out, one about the process
<dholbach> I already made community-m-patch-review-initiative depend on community-m-patch-review-process
<nigelb> ahhh, that way
<dholbach> ok
<nigelb> thats fine :)
<dholbach> yeah, I'm not going to remove stuff :)
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> fruits of our hard labor :)
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> dholbach: when will the burn down chart have all the action items?
<nigelb> *work items
<nigelb> I'm totally lost in how many I have asigned to me
<dholbach> nigelb: it updates every now and then
<nigelb> well,not every bluprint seems to be there
<dholbach> yes, jono needs to accept them
<nigelb> ahhh :)
<nigelb> he needs to make sure nothing is assigned to him ;)
<dholbach> hehe
<nigelb> hahha, google io is awesome ;)
<nigelb> wish we had video streamcasts for uds..
<nigelb> one day....
<cjohnston> lol
<popey> I'll take my webcam next time and stream via ustream or something :)
<cjohnston> nice
<cjohnston> skype is killing me
<highvoltage> sk pe is k   i ng  e
<cjohnston> anyone else having issues with skype video?
<dpm> cjohnston, I'd formulate the question the other way round:
<dpm> does anyone know anyone not having issues with skype?
<cjohnston> it worked fine for me until i got home from uds
<cjohnston> lol
<dpm> it seems not even skype escaped the ubuflu :)
<nigelb> haha
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> I can't get mic to work for skype, sigh
<cjohnston> heh
<jturek> testing prowl, can somebody /msg me?
<cjohnston> jturek: does this work
<jturek> hrm, nope
<cjohnston> turn on the debug
<jturek> ok debug on
<jturek> ahhh, missing package or something
<cjohnston> cpan
<jturek> yeap, thanks man
<jturek> cjohnston: try once more
<nigelb> jturek: poke
<jturek> whoohoo!
<cjohnston> works?
<jturek> and i have growl installed on my jailbreak, so the message comes in like libnotify does on gnome
<jturek> a little fade in box in the corner
<jturek> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> np
<jturek> i am going to blog this up, so there is a nice tutorial for others
<jturek> i know there already is one out there, but at least it'll be up to date for lucid
<jturek> saves me from having to try to do notify-send over an ssh tunnel
<Pendulum> hmm... apparently keeping myself busy was not a good way to postpone ubuflu
<nigelb> you caught it too?
<nigelb> sigh :/
<Pendulum> i just wish it could have waited a week as today is a "must get packing and cleaning done" day
<jcastro> Pendulum: I spoke too soon too ....
<jussi> what the heck? everyone is getting the flu? I hope I dont get it...
<nigelb> jussi: oh, now.  now you'll definitely get it
<Pendulum> some of mine might be heat-related
<Pendulum> because it's jumped heavily in temperature today
<nigelb> climate change makes you fall sick sometimes
<nigelb> true
<popey> i blame Al Gore!
<popey> oh, not that climate change ;)
<nigelb> haha
<qense> good afternoon
<Pendulum> hiya qense
<qense> hello Pendulum!
<jono> dpm, want to start a little earlier for our call?
<dpm> jono, sure, but can you give me 10 min to finish off the actions on a BP before we talk?
<jono> dpm, sure :)
<jono> I am wrapping some things here anyway
<dpm> jono, all set, whenever you want, I'm in mumble already
<jono> cheers dpm
<jono> one sec
<jono> dpm, hmmm can you hear me?
<jono> I can hear you
<dpm> jono, no, I can't
<jono> let me adjust my mic
<jono> now?
<jono> I can hear you fine
<dpm> jono, I can hear you now
<jono> can you hear me?
<jturek> lol, sounds like a verizon commercial
<nigelb> nah, more like Virgin commercial, pulling BT's legs :D
<cjohnston> jono: I did find this: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/community-m-improvement-ubuntu-community-pages
<dpm> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-improve-translations-packaging-for-help-in-ubuntu-applications
<akgraner> cjohnston, jono that was the session gobby was down
<akgraner> popey, took notes using etherpad
<cjohnston> ya...
<nigelb> akgraner: I like 'Virtual Amber Method' - looks like you're getting things named after you too
<popey> :)
<akgraner> nigelb, hehe  - that's popey's fault
<nigelb> haha, popey: good one :)
<akgraner> nigelb, he's funny that way :-P
<jcastro> JFo: wrt. the forums kernel messaging, do you have that on a spec somewhere where we can track it as work items?
<jcastro> <--- lunching
<akgraner> just incase you all are missing it  - in ubuntu-meeting is discussion about the new ubuntu.com website :-)
<cjohnston> kinda fun to watch akgraner
<akgraner> I'm just taking it in...
<dpm> ok everyone, I must run, see you all tomorrow!
<JFo> jcastro, I do, but I am still fleshing it out
<jcastro> JFo: ok, when you do please subscribe me to the spec so I don't forget
<JFo> jcastro, there are a few items under https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kernel-maverick-bug-handling
<JFo> k, will do
<jcastro> aha!
 * jcastro subs
<JFo> the gobby notes are in the whiteboard
<JFo> along with the items I have so far
<jcastro> JFo: when you flesh it out feel free to just assign me the work items.
<akgraner> JFo, what is the BP for the wiki gardening?
<jcastro> JFo: then I'll run them by jono and we'll get 'er done
<JFo> jcastro, will do
<JFo> akgraner, think there are a few in that ^^^ BP and soem in the Kernel Misc BP
 * akgraner failed on sub'ing to all the BP's I needed to...:-(
<JFo> some*
<akgraner> ok
<akgraner> thanks
<JFo> np
 * popey pokes JFo with some scrollback from #ubuntu-kernel
<jono> jcastro, let me grab a quick bite, not had any breakfast yet, and then lets have a call
<jcastro> sure
<jono> jcastro, all set
<jono> mumble it up
<jcastro> jono: ok
<jcastro> jono: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/GlobalMenu
<jcastro> jono: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-m-app-menubar
<jcastro> jono: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=indicator-application
<jcastro> jono: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-advocate-daily-builds
<jcastro> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-conferences
<jcastro> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-debian-healthcheck
<jcastro> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-m-app-indicator
<akgraner> jono - haha you came back with vengeance in ubuntu user issue 5 - 3 articles :-P  I gotta step it now...
<akgraner> Issue 5 is sweet! - http://ubuntu-user.com/Magazine/Archive/2010/5
<akgraner> doctormo - check it out!  Ground Control: We'll show you how to integrate Ubuntu's Launchpad service with your desktop. By Nathan Willis
<doctormo> akgraner: woot!
<akgraner> Nathan, was in a talk at SCaLE where I talked about Ground Control
<akgraner> and he asked me about it and I pointed him to your blog.. but then never talked to him about it after that
<doctormo> akgraner: That sounds great :-D the article is release tomorrow?
<akgraner> doctormo, it's in issue 5 od Ubuntu User
<akgraner> of even
<akgraner> Look for the newest Ubuntu User on newsstands starting:
<akgraner> Europe: May 21
<akgraner> North America: June 8
<akgraner> Australia: July 12
<doctormo> akgraner: Is it possible to ask for an email with the contents tomorrow? otherwise I'd have to wait a few weeks and then go hunting newstands. (where do they sell dead trees anyway?)
<akgraner> doctormo, I have a call with Rikki later today - I can ask her for you if you want... but I haven't seen them share individual articles that way... but I can ask
<doctormo> thanks
<akgraner> yep  - I'll let ya know :-)
<bencrisford> akgraner: wow, looks like a pretty awesome issue :D
<akgraner> yeppers - it's rocking
<bencrisford> I have trouble finding it where I live, but I recently discovered a local supermarket that seems to be stocking it
<bencrisford> so i'll check that out :)
<akgraner> keybuk has an article too, and Technovi1ing has his great ubuntu answers column
<bencrisford> yay :)
<akgraner> funniest thing ever  - to me I never thought I would pick up a Linux Magazine and actually 1) use Linux and 2) know the people who write the articles - What a World!  I <3 the Ubuntu Community!!
<jono> respect: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=118527981516881&ref=mf
<jono> :-)
<akgraner> jono, you are hmmm  - touched! :-P
<jono> akgraner, haha
<jcastro> <--- EOD, bye everyone!
<akgraner> don't ya just luv acronyms :-)
<czajkowski> I like end of day ;)
<akgraner> czajkowski, me too! :-)
<Pendulum> as do I
<czajkowski> Pendulum: all moved?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: nah, this was just the first round of boxes that my father was bringing up
<czajkowski> Pendulum: stil in nyc so?
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> not quite sure yet when I'm going up
<doctormo> I don't think I could get more board
<Pendulum> doctormo: why do you need board?
<doctormo> Pendulum: I bought all the board available... but now I feel like I may have gone overboard.
<Pendulum> ah
<doctormo> Pendulum: That's a top notch joke that, no laugh, no giggle...
<Pendulum> doctormo: I grew up around punsters. Eventually you stop giggling
<doctormo> Ah cultural headology :-P
<doctormo> Ah just realised it's spelt bored, the life of a dislexic.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-21
<jono> ok folks, looking for Lucid quotes
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidQuotes
<jono> please go and edit :-)
<maco> jono: i assume that doesnt include the lovely one i saw in #ubuntu? "why does lucid suck?"
<jono> maco, haha
<jono> no.l
<jono> no.,
<jono> no.
<jono> :-)
<maco> did get the person interested in helping out patch review and bug squad!
<doctormo> jono: The quotes seem scrunched up
<jono> anyone know the keybinding to access the indicator applets?
<nigelb> jcastro: poke, around?
<jturek> jono: super-m for the "me menu" if thats what you mean
<jturek> super-s for the startup/shutdown
<jturek> g'nite
<dpm> good morning all!
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<nigelb> Now to send out mails.  Looks like I have a marathon to go.
 * jussi is having a bad day...
<nigelb> jussi: aww
<jussi> Our mail server has decided to take a trip to the hospital...
<nigelb> ouch
<popey> morning all
<nigelb> morning popey
<dpm> morning popey
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<czajkowski> tis Friday :D
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> hey czajkowski
<nigelb> czajkowski: yes, tgif!
<AlanBell> ttfsmif
<nigelb> AlanBell: hehe, that too
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/czajkowski/statuses/14417541459 can folks RT please
<czajkowski> jussi: might i suggest creating a wiki page or updating the bot page and then getting it translated
<jussi> czajkowski: the bots page on the wiki already has been updated.
<czajkowski> and translated?
<jussi> not as far as I know, Im not a translator - how does the wiki translation work?
<dpm> jussi, there is not much support for translation in wikis, so what we tend to do is to have an original page in English and then subpages with the translations
<czajkowski> jussi: i know diddly dpm works his magic and then translations happen
<jussi> dpm: right. If people want to translate it, they can. I dont have expertise to do that unfortunately.
<dpm> as in EnglishPage and then EnglishPage/de (German translation), EnglishPage/lv (Latvian translation), etc
<jussi> unless you call working google translat "expertise"
<jussi> :P
<jussi> but Ill add some more info to the page
<jcastro> nigelb: got your mail, brilliant idea
<nigelb> jcastro: thanks :) I got 2 people interested and now I think seb128 will kick me because they keep bugging him for more work ;)
<jcastro> that's a good place to be, heh
<nigelb> heh
<qense> good afternoon
<nigelb> hey qense :)
<qense> How're you doing, nigelb?
<nigelb> qense: spending time wisely to keep everyone busy
<qense> good!
<nigelb> Right now, I just got up. Need tea or coffee
<qense> Good morning for you then.
<jcastro> morning qense
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/GlobalMenu
<jcastro> thoughts on this?
<qense> jcastro: Looking at it.
<jcastro> qense: I was thinking we can have the same method for the bugs, like with indicator-application
<qense> jcastro: ah! Spotted a typo in the third goal; the first 'other' is misplaced.
<qense> jcastro: Good wiki page, I like that there is a place that provides clear information on the goals and the methods used to achive that.
<jcastro> I'm learning!
<qense> jcastro: Plus: it's probably the only way we can manage testing results.
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> I am not a fan of wiki tables, but this will do
<qense> yeah
<qense> jcastro: But I'm not so sure if we can use the same approach for Indicator Application.
<qense> Maybe we can, but we'd have to make what we want to achieve for AppInd very clear.
<jcastro> for this cycle I just want to finish off the broken apps from last time
<qense> Like: testing this list of applications for the use of the tray or the word 'tray'
<jcastro> oh, you mean the tray deprecation bits?
<qense> yeah
<qense> jcastro: I think a wiki page would be no use of all for just finishing the implemention of AppInd on its own.
<Technoviking> why the @#&@#@ does my nick keep getting changed??
<nigelb> Technoviking: lol, what client?
<Technoviking> irssi
<nigelb> oooh, thats strange
<czajkowski> Technoviking: dodgey connection coming back unidentified?
<Technoviking> czajkowski: maybe, but it is not going to my secordary nick, it just changing the k to a 1 in Technoviking
<nigelb> Technoviking: I would suggest checking the config file and see what is the secondary nick there
<czajkowski> Technoviking: is the secondary nick linked to the first nick?
<Technoviking> czajkowski: yup
<czajkowski> odd
<Technoviking> I blame popey
<nigelb> lol, why popey?
<czajkowski> nigelb: cause we all #blamepopey at some point :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: heh ;)
<popey> \o/
<nigelb> speak of the devil
<jcastro> greg-g: got time today to ask someone on -bugs about that guy's question about splitting out bug 555169?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 555169 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (Ubuntu) "[lucid] Keyboard and mouse freeze after grub, usb and PS/2 keyboard not working in X (affects: 27) (heat: 126)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555169
<jcastro> greg-g: I am kind of slammed the rest of the day
<jcastro> jono: are you planning on going to guadec?
<greg-g> jcastro: so, I kinda wasn't paying attention to the details of that one, splitting it up? ie: having the WLUG guy report a new clean bug since this one is crazy?
<popey> google.com is awesome today
<popey> you can actually play pac man on it
<nigelb> wow
<jcastro> greg-g: yeah so the guy basically thinks the bug can be split like 4 times
<jcastro> but doesn't know how to do that
<greg-g> popey: holy cow that is awesome
<nigelb> popey: oh, no I got eated
<greg-g> jcastro: ok, so uh, just have him report a new bug, summarizing his information from that one, should do it, no?
<jcastro> I think so
<greg-g> I mean, "splitting" implies someone else going in and figuring out the bug to decern what is importnat and what isn't, from each reporter
<greg-g> k
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I think the guy just needs to know that he can do that
<greg-g> cool
<greg-g> I'll email him
<nigelb> I <3 GOOGLE!
<greg-g> huh, if you just sit there and don't move, the ghosts won't get you
<greg-g> in the starting position
<nigelb> well, you dont win either
<greg-g> heh
<greg-g> well said, nigelb
<nigelb> pacman is awesome, any day!
<jturek> jcastro: re your blog post,  gcalctool starts super fast now with the latest ppa :) so funny that he fixed it so fast...
<jcastro> yeah, totally awesome
<jturek> and colorful now ;)
<dpm> have a great weekend everyone, see you next week!
<jcastro> <--- lunching
<nigelb> jussi: around?
<popey> hmmm
<popey> someone has given me $300 amazon voucher
<popey> which is tricky to spend in the uk
<pleia2> I'll take it
<cjohnston> You can give it to me then. ;-)
<nigelb> I'll take it
<popey> heheh, funny people
<pleia2> :D
<cjohnston> ill even send you somethint hat i buy with it
<nigelb> see, we're all interested inreading
<popey> could get someone to ship something to me I guess
<popey> or try to sell it to someone who wants to buy a pressie for someone in the states I guess
<popey> or keep it for 6 months and use it at UDS
<nigelb> popey: use it at UDS seems possible
<popey> maybe it'll be worth more by then ;)
<nigelb> or you can conduct a treasure hunt and give it to the winner :D
<cjohnston> be easier to just give it to me
<nigelb> \0/
<jturek> popey: get a few EC2 servers with it :)
<popey> hah
<popey> a proxy for watching hulu :)
<jturek> well if ya need that, i already got one of them running :)
<jturek> it'll cost you ... $300 to use it though
<cjohnston> lol
<jturek> and I can take amazon gift cards as payment (how ironic)
<popey> :)
<popey> tempted by a kindle
<nigelb> popey: oooh, kindle is beautiful1
<greg-g> jcastro: contacted that guy
<nigelb> 20
<qense> sleep well!
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-22
<czajkowski> Aloha
<nigelb> heya czajkowski :)
<nigelb> hows your saturday morning :)
<nigelb> well, afternoon
<czajkowski> grand just back in limerick after a sunny drive down from dublin
<czajkowski> mulling over mail
<nigelb> a week of backlog?
<czajkowski> a week of marking mails for actions and now starting to follow up on them
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> and attempting to explain for the 4th time about how I didnt want to be on a video at UDS and it's up and the person wont remove it
<czajkowski> as they like their links!
<czajkowski> >:(
<nigelb> lol, benjamin?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> though I'm not lolling
<nigelb> well, its almost no use. Even sabdfl blogged about that video
<czajkowski> yeah all it shows is the omgubuntu folks have no respect for others tbh
<doctormo> czajkowski: The video I saw on OMG had you removed
<nigelb> there is thing, when you have a cam in your hand and someone tells you don't shoot me, 90
<nigelb> 90% chance, they would shoot you anyway
<czajkowski> new one but haven't removed the old one, I'm a bit reluctant because it's been linked and embedded on peoples' blogs
<czajkowski> is the answer I got
<czajkowski> meh omgubuntu folks seem to have a large fan base so they really dont seem to give a toss about others opinions and do what they want
<nigelb> Note for next time, make sure its strictly followed :/
<nigelb> i.e. whatever you tell them
<doctormo> czajkowski: Like most people in this stupid world IMO
<doctormo> They could have easily edited you out of the video, that wouldn't have hurt the embeding.
<AlanBell> argh
<doctormo> czajkowski: Did you sign the agreement about appearing on video at UDS? Just curious.
<AlanBell> doctormo: that is irrelevant
<czajkowski> most folks know I dont like cameras, I am actually shy so when I did the loco council video that was a big thing for me. I agreed to it. having omgubuntu shove the camera in my face I didnt
<doctormo> AlanBell: irrelevant to logic, not to omg rationale.
<czajkowski> doctormo: I signed it for uds sessions, canonical stuff. not for a randomer to shove a camera iin my face
<AlanBell> I had a chat with Ben, thought it was all sorted
<czajkowski> I chatted to
<czajkowski> when he doest like what is said he doesnt answer
 * czajkowski mutters!
<AlanBell> czajkowski: yeah, I pressed different butttons though
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I was very polite.
<AlanBell> so was I
<AlanBell> I didn't have to squeeze very hard
<czajkowski> next point after me being polite comes me being very public about being annoyed and omgubuntu doing this stuff
 * czajkowski goes to call up to the counsins and play with the baby 
<czajkowski> bye
<czajkowski> ;)
<nigelb> lol, package building messages are fun "Checking if the environment is sane ... yes" lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-23
<jturek> yo
<doctormo> hello
<qense> If things go as they appear to be going know we could end up with Miss Microsoft as our PM. :) I'm curious what OS the Dutch government would choose when lead by Neelie Kroes. :)
<AlanBell> wow
<AlanBell> Neelie ftw
<qense> We'll either end up with some Dutch variant of a Conservative/LibDem government or another four (if they don't fall earlier) years of christian-democratic nightmare.
<JanC> Neelie did good work in the EU, but I wouldn't say I agree with all her ideas on other topics  ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-16
<nigelb> hello folks
<nigelb> sleeping for 15 hours was definitely a good idea :)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> nigelb: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5722884686/
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> pleia2, that came out good :)
<pleia2> I took two naps today, ETA on sleep being back to normal is June :)
<nigelb> haha, yeah with so little travel :p
<pleia2> tonight I'm picking my boyfriend up at the airport at 2:30AM (should have been 11:30 but lots of delays)
<nigelb> ick
<nigelb> but on the plus side, your sleep schedule may be still wacky
<pleia2> nothing to ruin on my next trips?
<pleia2> hehe
<nigelb> heh
<jussi> Home again!!!
<jussi> and Finland are the new ice hockey world champions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :D
<tsimpson> jussi: but we beat you at singing
<popey> "singing"
<tsimpson> what passes for singing anyway
<jussi> tsimpson: are you sure thats singing? I thought that was some form of random crap... :P
<tsimpson> random words + music == song
<nigelb> Good morning dpm :)
<nigelb> ahoy jussi :)
<nigelb> jussi: are you back in finland?
<dpm> good morning nigelb!
<dpm> good morning everyone
<jussi> nigelb: yes
<dpm> did everyone got back home well?
<nigelb> Yeah, I guess
 * kim0 waves hi
<kim0> glad everyone is back safely
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> dholbach: morning man
<dholbach> hi kim0
<popey> Yay! Welcome back!
<dholbach> hey popey :)
<nigelb> hey kim0, dholbach
<nigelb> dholbach: Was it an okay drive? :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> nigelb, it was :)
<nigelb> popey: We had a fantastic idea for April 1, shut down a website and say "Popey shut it down!"
<nigelb> ;)
<kim0> nigelb: hey man :)
<kim0> dholbach: did you "drive" home ?
<nigelb> kim0: You must be very glad the time zone in Hungary was the same as yours
<kim0> haha .. yeah that helps :)
<dholbach> kim0, I flew to Frankfurt, took the train to my parents' place on Sat and drove to Berlin with all my stuff on Sunday
<kim0> ah ... so you used them all :) no boats involved :)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> next time, take a ferry across the river and you'll cover them all ;)
<nigelb> Also, whoever told me - "stay in the city a few days after the party" gave me good advice, only I didn't follow it
<nigelb> Flying with a hangover from All Stars party is *not* a great idea
<dpm> morning kim0, dholbach, jussi
<dholbach> hey dpm
<kim0> dpm: hey man
<dpm> hey hey :)
<kim0> :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<nigelb> Daviey: I guess we have a bunch of spam in etherpad notes :\
<nigelb> I remember restoring 3 sessions, and I guess you just restored one
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: :) hey there
<dpm> nigelb, how can sessions be restored?
<nigelb> dpm: http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/<session-name>/latest
<nigelb> then, go to the scroller there and it will let to restore manually to the last version
<nigelb> almost every edit is automatically saved
<nigelb> I'll probably get jorge to add some stuff about this next time around in an email.
<dpm> cool, thanks
<Daviey> nigelb: aye
<Daviey> nigelb: If someone does the work, perhaps next time edits will be tied to Ubuntu SSO.. unauthed vistors get read only view.
<nigelb> Daviey: I like how you hint on me doing the work ;)
<nigelb> Daviey: But that kind of stuff needs *lots* of java coding, I suck at java.
<Daviey> nigelb: nah, it's all server side javascript for that part :P
<nigelb> Daviey: hehe
<Daviey> nigelb: I'll watch my launchpad merge request folder waiting for a proposal from you :)
<nigelb> Daviey: I mailed you about something last night, but I can't remember what it was
<Daviey> err yeah
<nigelb> aha, etherpad, yes
<Daviey> Hashtag support
<nigelb> yup
<nigelb> Is that something post 1.1 in the apt repository?
<Daviey> That needs IS to enable the plugin, and i held off nagging them as they were clearly busy with $stuff.
<nigelb> I remember you're running trunk or close enough to trunk
<nigelb> I enabled the plugins in mine and so did AlanBell, didn't work for either of us
<Daviey> how odd.
 * Daviey decides who to blame.
<nigelb> I think the feature was half baked in 1.1, but that's just my feeling
<nigelb> I wish there was an easy way to run this stuff off ~/ instead of installing it
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> there is...
<Daviey> you don't *need* to use packages
<czajkowski> canonical website sends you your email password in plain text
<czajkowski> not smart!
<nigelb> czajkowski: the taleo thing?
<nigelb> czajkowski: I hate that thing in *so* many ways :\
<nigelb> Daviey: oh? Do you have time to help me set it up later today?
<nigelb> I want to make the ubuntu theme a little more friendly and include a link to the read-only version
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hr-recruitment/+bug/783392
<ubot2> czajkowski: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x8b9a52c> bug 783392 not found
<popey> arf
<popey> private bug that'll be
<nigelb> Its an external software that's customized for Canonical and its hooked to Hr systems I'm told. I asked people why they wanted to buy something.
<czajkowski> popey: marked it as s security issue
<nigelb> ah, no wonder I couldn't see the bug
<nigelb> but I'm not sure if LP should 404 on that :/
<popey> it should
<popey> well
<popey> I believe it shouldn't
<nigelb> it should be 403 right?
<popey> but feel free to have that argument with lifeless
<popey> no
<popey> he (and others) believe it should pretend private bugs do not exist
<popey> I am not about to have that conversation yet again :)
<czajkowski> makred it for their attention https://launchpad.net/~canonical-isd-hackers
<nigelb> popey: if it has been argued before, and by you of all the people, I'm not doing that again.
<nigelb> czajkowski++
<Daviey> nigelb: sure
<nigelb> Daviey: \o/ Thanks
<Daviey> czajkowski: I do agree the recuriting website is less than cool, in so many ways.  Ibet it wasn't cheap either.
<popey> nigelb: i lost
<nigelb> Daviey: I would like so much just to have a community maintained one
<nigelb> But unless we let Canonical know that key resources can be maintained by community (hopefully with summit), I don't think its very hopeful at this point.
<Daviey> nigelb: well to be fair, there needs to be a gurantee of support and security.
<czajkowski> I suspect a HR community summit would not be ideal tbh
<czajkowski> be nie to be impartial
<czajkowski> popey: I can suscribe you to the bug
<czajkowski> so you can see it
<nigelb> Daviey: Yeah, I'm yet to a community that does that. Mozilla uses Jobvite too.
<czajkowski> issue WONT FIX
<czajkowski> hate that bug comment so much
<popey> czajkowski: I have no burning desire to see it, but now I have :)
<Daviey> czajkowski: What is a better status for a bug that is valid, but nobody is ever going to fix?
<czajkowski> popey: added you to the bug
<czajkowski> Daviey: cant fixt
<czajkowski> *fix
<czajkowski> wont is just harsh
<czajkowski> and not really good enough for a bug
<czajkowski> as its a  bug
<nigelb> Wait, did someone Won't Fix the bug czajkowski just filed?
<czajkowski> Daviey: or say not under our area which the bug does say, but saying wont fix is just ilogical on a bug report
<Daviey> we have bazillions of WON'T FIX bugs, which will judt idle in Confirmed forever because we don't use that status.
<czajkowski> Daviey: aye so not a great way to view bugs
<czajkowski> nigelb: yes, it's  taelo issue not a canonical issue
<popey> I'd say that wontfix is the right one for that bug
<popey> its third party code
<popey> like filing bugs against the nvidia driver
<popey> we _can't_ fix that
<czajkowski> aye so we_can't_fix is better than we won't fix
<popey> meh
<popey> semantics
<czajkowski> well not really
<czajkowski> I know it's something small
<czajkowski> but its just the wording is wrong for a bug report
<czajkowski> and narks me off no end
<czajkowski> if a customer read that on a bug
<czajkowski> in a commercial environment it really wouldnt go down well
<popey> ok, so it should be "invalid"
<popey> because you have filed a bug in code we dont own
<czajkowski> yeah
<AlanBell> "won't fix" is a useful status I think, "patches welcome" would also be good, but different
<nigelb> But won't fix != I don't have time to fix it, its more like "We don't want to do that in the course of development of this product"
<AlanBell> exactly
<AlanBell> patches not welcome
<AlanBell> and it totally does happen in proprietary environments!
<nigelb> Yeah
<nigelb> I hate saying this, but at my old work place, I used to use that kind of a status often when closing bugs
<nigelb> "This is not something I envision we'll need, won't fix"
<AlanBell> they would say something like "thank you for your product improvement suggestion, we have reviewed it carefully and concluded that it does not align with the vision of our product roadmap"
<nigelb> You're fairly good at this ;)
<AlanBell> it then gets tagged internally as PFO
<AlanBell> which is slightly more harsh than won't fix
<czajkowski> if we used or wrote that on last jobs tickets we;d get hauled over the coals
<czajkowski> too many customers would have issues with that
<nigelb> AlanBell: PFO?
 * popey notes he said "internally"
<popey> Please     Off?
<popey> Internal notes about customers are fun!
<nigelb> ahhh
<AlanBell> please and thankyou are very important
 * AlanBell is polite
 * nigelb notes that for future internal notes
<popey> I once went to get a ticket from the BA ticket desk, woman said "Who is Amanda?' (name changed to protect guilty), I said "She's the woman at the office who books tickets, why?"...
<popey> "Oh, no reason". I asked "You have a notes field there with something about Amanda don't you?", "Maybe", "Go on, tell me!"
<popey> And she did
<popey> lots of horrible comments about the woman I worked with
<nigelb> that happens at call centers
<nigelb> I've heard of plenty of notes
<czajkowski> oh you can make security bugs public
<czajkowski> didn;t see that option
<AlanBell> ok, so that one should be invalid
<czajkowski> indeed
<AlanBell> report it to talio and they would probably politely say won'tfix
<nigelb> Ok, some people might say its a bad idea, but if czajkowski blogs about it, trust me, it will be fixed soon.
<nigelb> If you do it after reporting to taleo, it will more 'proper' though
<czajkowski> nigelb: went to lauchpad channel
<czajkowski> already poking people about it
<popey> czajkowski: how would you file a bug against nvidia or skype?
<popey> would you file a bug in launchpad then go to #launchpad and poke people?
<nigelb> czajkowski: no I meant the original bug, the one about plain text passwords?
<popey> or would you go to upstream, to the people who can actually fix it?
<nigelb> popey: she poked lp about fixing the status :)
<czajkowski> popey: trying to do 2 things
<vish> a lot of websites send the password in plain text when using the forgot password option, iirc even google.. (they send to the email of the account that is registered)
<popey> she can change the status of the bug herself
<popey> thats not hard
<nigelb> I belive won't fix and invalid have a fixed status
<czajkowski> popey: trying to work out if there is an alternative status
<czajkowski> and also I was going to ask when the role out of the issue they are goig to fix it with is going to happen
 * popey wonders how much time you're going to spend on this non-ubuntu non-launchpad bug :S
<czajkowski> sorry I mentioned it in here now
<popey> hah
<popey> Sorry, I didn't intend to irritate.
<czajkowski> popey: yer not really
<czajkowski> I know you better than that
<czajkowski> I'm trying to distract myself from job hunting
<czajkowski> as I need a break and filing a bug that way is wrong, plain and simple
<czajkowski> and I need to not keep on job sites as I'm starting to go mad
<czajkowski> :(
<Daviey> czajkowski: bacon sandwich always helps.
<popey> Tea!
<czajkowski> popey: sorry for snapping
<popey> np
<popey> \o/
<czajkowski> there is no milk in this house unless I buy some, and shops were closed when I came up
<popey> Oh, mint and chilli tea is yummy btw
<czajkowski> I do have lots of chocolate
<popey> http://twitpic.com/4vy4va
<popey> http://twitpic.com/4vy4vb
 * nigelb hugs czajkowski
<nigelb> czajkowski: Canonical job site is really bad from what I've seen, btw
<popey> Maybe you should apply for a job on the board of canonical, I hear they've been DECIMATED!
<popey> http://lxnews.org/2011/05/16/canonicals-board-decimated/
<nigelb> haha
<Daviey> seriously?
<Daviey> :/
<czajkowski> popey: did you close down that board !
<czajkowski> :p
<nigelb> czajkowski++
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> good one
<nigelb> OR did you close down their mailing list so they couldn't talk to each other and got frustrated? :P
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> morning
<Pendulum> hi mhall119
<mhall119> what's popey closing down now?
<jussi> mhall119: the world :P
<Pendulum> mhall119: Ubuntu
<Pendulum> ;-)
<mhall119> oh great, now I'll have to switch to Arch
<nigelb> mhall119: oh, just the board oof CAnonical
<dpm> jussi, if someone wants to create and keep a new IRC channel, what should they do?
<Pici> dpm: Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<dpm> Pici, great, that was exactly what I needed, thanks
<Technoviking> jcastro: can we keep using the etherpad for Ubuntu related, but uds docs?
 * popey cuddles Technoviking 
<nigelb> Technoviking: I believe we can :)
<AlanBell> Technoviking: go for it, but remember it isn't for permanent documentation, it is a tool for collaboratively drafting stuff
<AlanBell> everything done on it for UDS should be on it's way somewhere else by now, generally a blueprint whiteboard
<Technoviking> AlanBell: maybe I will create a doogle doc:)
<Technoviking> google doc even
<AlanBell> what is it for?
<nigelb> hey jono, I take it you didn't miss your flight because you were too <insert-situation-here>
<jono> hey all
<jono> nigelb, nope, got back safe and sound :-)
<jono> nigelb, you make it home?
<nigelb> jono: yup, got back yesterday, safely. Finished Day 1 of back at work
<jono> nigelb, cool :-)
<jono> nigelb, was great to meet you!
<nigelb> jono: you too! Aaand, I finally made it to a UDS!
<Technoviking> how is akgraner doing?
<dpm> hey jono, good morning
<jono> hey dpm :-)
 * popey tickles jono on the chin
<popey> c'mere you!
<jono> hey popey :-)
<jono> kim0, about ready?
<kim0> jono: hmm yeah
<jono> kim0, we will make it quick as we just got back to work
<kim0> yeah cool
<nigelb> Technoviking: I'm wondering the same too.  I'm mostly waiting for jfo to show up on IRC.
<jono> kim0, ping?
<kim0> here
<mhall119> Technoviking: nigelb: last I heard they were in Miami, they're probably home by now
<nigelb> mhall119: phew
<mhall119> I figure after hearing about Ubuntu from her for a couple hours, the docs sent her home
<nigelb> mhall119: hahaha
<dpm> ok, calling it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<mhall119> nigelb: cjohnston and I gave away a CD to a guy at a bar in JFK for her
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> jono, ready?
<jono> dholbach, wrapping a chat with Rick, one sec
<dholbach> great
<jono> dholbach, ok, one sec
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jono> doctormo, responded to your blog
<jono> could you approve it?
<jono> jcastro, around?
<popey> tempted to blog about how I hate unity just so we can get three in row at the top of planet ubuntu :)
<paultag> popey: hummmm.... :)
<vish> :D
 * paultag posts C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER
<popey> heh
<paultag> I could back-date a post to put it anywhere in the line anyway :)
<nigelb> Is the launchpad blog post broken for anyone?
<jcastro> I think we should have popey shut down planet
<popey> so tempting
<vish> lmao!!
<nigelb> haha, jcastro is ALIVE!
<nigelb> jcastro: can we please please shut down ubuntu.com on april 1 and have it say "popey shut us down?"
<jcastro> heh
<nigelb> anyway, I switched to irccloud
<nigelb> they are *awesome*
<popey> http://teo-en-ming-aka-zhang-enming.blogspot.com/
<popey> this person
<popey> GRRRR!
<popey> subscribes to ubuntu-users, posts utter garbage
<paultag> popey: that looks like spam
<popey> doesnt it
<paultag> but I guess it's not
<popey> so i switched on the flag in mailman so it mails me when people subscribe to the list
<paultag> but it feels like spam :)
<jcastro> popey: you might like my lightning talk
<jcastro> delete the world!
<nigelb> jcastro: why didn't you add a small note "be a popey today!"
<popey> is that why Technoviking deleted wiki.ubuntu.com/gwibber?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> and why vish deleted wiki.ubuntu.com/JorgeCastro!
<popey> causing a bug to be filed because the twitter product "gwibber" points there!
<jcastro> that wiki page should just redirect to gwibber.com tbh
<popey> It *is* a wiki.
<popey> thats fine, but it shouldn't _not_ exist.
<nigelb> jcastro: you should make clear that wiki.ubuntu.com != help.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> and which needs more deletions
<popey> given your boss links to it :)
<popey> http://twitter.com/#!/jonobacon/status/70183642873339905
<jono> doctormo, posted another comment, approve please
<popey> "25 minutes ago via Ubuntu" -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gwibber
<jcastro> I would just redirect it
<popey> feel free
<jono> doctormo, you should really set your blog up to approve posts from previously approved people
<popey> +1
<paultag> +1 there
<popey> I do that, saves a lot of work :)
<paultag> help, help, I'm being repressed!
<popey> yay
<popey> jcastro: broke the wiki
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> working on it
<nigelb> jono: http://notalwaysright.com/his-heads-up-in-the-sky-with-diamonds/11576
<nigelb> paultag: you too ^^
 * paultag waves to nigelb 
 * nigelb waves back to paultag
<popey> pssst jcastro I dont think you can redirect off-site :)
<paultag> nigelb: ha!
<paultag> nigelb: that's a goodun
<jcastro> popey: I think you can, I've done it
<jcastro> looking it up
<nigelb> paultag: I finally met pleia2!
<nigelb> Yay for meeting first few people I talked to on IRC
<paultag> nigelb: woo :)
<nigelb> paultag: Now to plan on meeting you some time
<jono> nigelb, :-)
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<nigelb> I missed passing that link to dholbach and jfo doesnt seem to be here yet
<jcastro> popey: try it now. :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: Are you identifying yourself as alan lord accidentally on ubuntu users planet?
<nigelb> jcastro: blank page
<nigelb> oh wait
<nigelb> it worked
<popey> nigelb: there are two alans in that company
<nigelb> popey: I know, but it seems to work on planet correctly
<popey> yay jcastro !
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> really
<popey> nigelb: i suspect it's because they use authors
<popey> jcastro: works
<jcastro> "Users do not have permission on this wiki to delete or rename pages. Doing so can sometimes cause accidental, yet major, problems. This includes, but is not limited to, breaking links within the wiki itself and on the internet, as well as people's bookmarks."
<AlanBell> nigelb: I guess they are taking the root feed rather than author feeds
<nigelb> jcastro: find ken and fix the twitter's link?
<nigelb> jcastro: that'd be more productive really
<popey> in the long term yes
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> I can't even delete a wiki page in this project without joining a mailing list.
<popey> but right now, the issue is the link from twitter was taking people to a broken page
<popey> sure you can
<nigelb> popey: yeah, true.
<cjohnston> uggh
<paultag> hey yo jono, I might be out shopping (I'm cooking for some folks tonight), if there's any way we could push a chat a bit forward that'd be awesome, otherwise I can PM you my (real) phone number and we can do that
<paultag> I know it's in a while, just giving a heads up
<jono> paultag, you mean later?
<jono> paultag, or earlier?
<paultag> jono: yeah, in now+3 hours
<paultag> jono: push it earlier, if you can
<jono> paultag, sure, I am free whenever
<jono> free now if you want to hear me eat my lunch while we chat
<jono> :-)
<paultag> jono: well I never get between a man and his meal, after you're done?
<doctormo> jono: Thanks for your great comments, apologies for having to fool you in order to run a test. I think I'm turning into one of those jerk off artists that love messing about with society. ;-)
<jono> paultag, sure, will ping you soon
<paultag> jono: rock on, thanks!
<jono> doctormo, fool me?
<doctormo> jono: My post is in transition to explain.
<jono> doctormo, what do you mean?
<AlanBell> it was a chain yanking post?
<doctormo> I'm banging my head on the table because I just wrote the explaination and wordpress ate it. Damn you wordpress!
<jono> doctormo, ahhh ok
<doctormo> Everyone have a good time at UDS?
<jono> doctormo, did the blog entry disappear?
<jono> doctormo, it looks like the entire blog entry just vanished
<mhall119> yeah, I can only read it on planet's cache
<doctormo> jono: It was in draft while I fixed the eaten text: http://doctormo.org/2011/05/16/plans-for-oneiric/
<doctormo> Although I'm serious about adding in that free software definition, it's really annoyed dpic when that disappeared.
<doctormo> it*
<scott-work> doctormo: hi :)
<doctormo> Hey scott-work
<scott-work> doctormo: do you know anything about a lady sending me an email about linking to an article on my or your website?
<scott-work> i think she said she represented you
<doctormo> scott-work: Nope, what is her name?
<scott-work> jono: remember me asking you to help with some drums on a track of mine?  a bud got me hooked up, here it is currently:  http://www.cirruscomms.com.au/~stuzz78/oggs/scottl-shit_for_brains.ogg
<scott-work> still need to rework the vocals
<scott-work> doctormo: sarah miller from article writing services
<doctormo> scott-work: Any links? nothing is ringing a bell, I did talk to libre graphics magazine about doing an article, that's about it.
<scott-work> she says i wrote somethign that doctormo.org would like to pay me for if i would include a link in the body
<scott-work> doctormo: yeah, i'm been talking to libre graphics as well...they're pretty awesome!
<doctormo> lol, then no, ignore it. probably spam.
<scott-work> doctormo: right on
<nigelb> if that's spam, gosh, I wonder what can filter it properly. They are getting quite smart
<scott-work> by the way, anyone is obviously free to listen to my link above and offer thoughts, comments, criticisms
<scott-work> nigelb: if it hadn't included doctormo 's name i would have deleted it long ago
<nigelb> scott-work: I know, which why I said its getting smarter
<doctormo> scott-work: I'll pay you a fixed wizardpen ppa for a link to celticdarkness.com :-D
<nigelb> I'm sure this is something that pulls comments logs from doctormo's blog and figure's out who's who and does some stuff
<nigelb> haha
<scott-work> doctormo: lol
<doctormo> nigelb: I'm surprised it makes any sense at all if it pulls up logs from my blog ;-)
<doctormo> scott-work: That spam reminded me to post a message to their submissions.
<jono> doctormo, you...my friend...are weird
<jono> I don't get why you did that
<jono> I don't see the purpose
<doctormo> jono: Yes, I am weird.
<jono> so are you moving away from 11.10 or not?
<doctormo> jono: how can I move away from something that's not released yet?
<jono> alrighty
<jono> </confused>
<jono> whatever makes you happy, brother :-)
<popey> dont feed the troll
<popey> :)
<doctormo> popey: This troll has a clipboard and is taking notes!
<cjohnston> jono probably missed that talk at uds popey
<doctormo> jono: Do you like Mumford and Sons? (random weird question)
<jono> doctormo, not helping with me "you are weird" assertion :P
 * jono joking
<jono> never heard of it, doctormo
<doctormo> UK folk/rock band, popular at the moment.
<jono> ahhh cool
<doctormo> popey: I showed your new group around at LGM, lots of laughs.
<popey> "my" new group?
<doctormo> popey: Well, 'our' new group
<cjohnston> jono: could we get the summit and the loco directory blueprints in the work items list please? ;-)
<popey> What's LGM?
<jono> cjohnston, I need to review them first
<cjohnston> ok
<doctormo> Libre Grahpics meeting (Montreal) where all the gimp, inkscape, mypaint, font, colour management geeks go.
<doctormo> And a couple of artists, magazines and a bunch of creative types who all do weird art projects.
<popey> Oh cool!
<jono> paultag, about set
<paultag> jono: i'll fire up skype
<jono> paultag, just added you
<paultag> jono: `paultaggs' ?
<jono> paultagg
<paultag> I might be lagging, let me double check
<jono> thats what you told me
<paultag> jono: sorry, I lied :) -- paultaggs
<jono> bah
<paultag> someone took paultag, I was miffed
<doctormo> popey: We had an evening in an old printer museum getting tottally sozzeled on french wine and talking about how printing and freedom of the press is just like free software.
<jono> I am going to have some random added now :-/
<paultag> jono: it'll be OK, chances are slim that's actually an ID
<jono> paultag, I searched, it was
<jono> no biggie
<paultag> iirc skype won't fail out on a bumb nick
<paultag> oh shucks
<popey> I'm guessing they weren't the kind of printers I'm thinking?
<paultag> jono: my fault, sorry
<popey> Epson FX-80
<jono> paultag, np
<jono> paultag, all set?
<paultag> jono: all set, let's rock
<doctormo> popey: They had lots of different kinds. We tried out the flat press and the roller press.
<Technoviking> popey: sorry, I was mad with power
<jono> paultag, good chatting :-)
<paultag> jono: back atcha :)
<jono> :-)
<doctormo> paultag: Did you sort out what to do about the bug issue?
<doctormo> bug #1 issue.
<ubot2> doctormo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<paultag> doctormo: no, i've not. I don't like the way it was edited (not so much the content) so I restored it. If someone wants to change it (which I support), they should go to the community council
<doctormo> paultag: OK, I'll put the issue to one side for now then.
<paultag> I don't have the time for that fight, but it's actually not a bad idea. If someone cares enough, they should do it
<paultag> doctormo: if you feel like going for it I'll head to the meetings with you
<paultag> like I mentioned, I agree, I just disagree with how it was approached
<doctormo> paultag: I meant about the user who posted it.
<paultag> doctormo: the LP account was reported, hopefully we won't see a repeat of that. That person should think long and hard about where they stand
<paultag> I sent him/her a biting email about procedure, never heard anything back
<doctormo> okay
<nigelb> paultag: Nice blog post :)
<nigelb> ipopey: on the iPad?
<nigelb> ipopey: I'm curious, is etherpad broken on just the ipad or also on safari?
<ipopey> It has never worked on iPad
<nigelb> ipopey: no, I meant isn't just on the ipad or does it work on a normal safari (on mac/windows)
<nigelb> ipopey: daviey has upstream commit and I've pushed in a few fixes, so if its something nontrivial, perhaps, I'd like to take a poke
<ipopey> Safari on iPad is not the same as safari on osx
<AlanBell> nigelb: the ipad doesn't support contenteditable
<paultag> nigelb: we're not done yet :P
<nigelb> AlanBell: aw :(
<paultag> nigelb: it's not that good of a post, it's sorta just saying we suck at thanking people
<nigelb> paultag: I know, can you channel that into hall of fame? ;)
<paultag> it'll get good once we have a good solution
<jono> paultag, nice blog entry :-)
<paultag> nigelb: mhall119 said the same thing
<paultag> nigelb: I don't like the HoF for this, the HoF is so inpersonal and robotic, and it's more of a stats board
<paultag> jono: thanks :)
<head_victim> paultag: +1 on a good blog. I've found just saying thanks to people you come into contact with when required helps out a lot. I learnt that at work, where no one talks to you unless you've stuffed up.
<paultag> nigelb: in a perfect world we could have a thank-you site where users can say how much they love you
<paultag> head_victim: aye!
<head_victim> I sent a link to the HoF to my loco because one of the team members made it on there
<nigelb> paultag: I'll summarize the situation for you.  We have summit, loco directory, and hall of fame.  At this point, we have about 7 people active in total in 3 projects
<paultag> head_victim: woo! It's always awesome to see your name up in lights (even if it's from an algorithm) :)
<paultag> nigelb: yeah I know. You forgot team reports app too
<head_victim> paultag: public acknowledgement of a job well done goes a long way if it's put in the right context.
<paultag> 7 in 4 :)
<paultag> head_victim: for sure
<nigelb> paultag: aha, that one too, I still think I'm forgetting one more
<AlanBell> work items?
<nigelb> yeah status.ubuntu.com which is upcoming
<mhall119> paultag: team reports app is owner-less atm, I think
<paultag> mhall119: I think so too. I was thinking about getting it stable again, then I looked at my todo list :)
<paultag> mhall119: It's on my radar, though
<mhall119> paultag: I think we can make HoF more personal, and less robotic, if you care to help brainstorm on it
<paultag> mhall119: the reports would really help locos so that's the biggest blip in that group
<paultag> mhall119: yeah for sure
<mhall119> heh, yeah, i attended only 6 sessions at UDS, and still my list of action items is longer than it was last cycle
<paultag> mhall119: do you see what you get for going to UDS>
<paultag> sed s/>/?/g
<head_victim> I am having troubles passing on the loco team reports to someone else because it's a bit confusing for people less in the know with wikis
<mhall119> technically I went to an ISD sprint, but I somehow ended up with UDS action items
<paultag> head_victim: aye, that's why this webapp really would be awesome to finish up
 * mhall119 blames nigelb and cjohnston 
<paultag> mhall119: haha, aye, fail
<head_victim> paultag: I'm willing to help but unfortunately only in ideas, I can't code my way out of a paper bag.
<nigelb> mhall119: I took ownership at UDS :/
<head_victim> Even if it's just testing.
<paultag> head_victim: awesome! Think you can help get some ideas on the HoF (first)?
<paultag> head_victim: since loco team report-app is pretty stock
<head_victim> paultag: I wish more people (me included) used a real picture on their LP, would make that page look much nicer.
<paultag> head_victim: for sure. I wish we still used the big photo for cool stuff, seems like that's such wasted potental
<mhall119> nigelb: I think "took" is the wrong word
<nigelb> mhall119: true that
<paultag> OK, time to entertain some professors. Off to finish cooking! One love!
<head_victim> paultag: I'll keep thinking and let you know, catch you later
<head_victim> paultag: ticker feed from HoF to ubuntu.com ?
<mhall119> paultag: using genetic algorithms?
<AlanBell> popey: on the ipad does etherpad display an empty window or read-only text?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-17
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> ugh, my sleep is way beyond whacked out
<nigelb> I ended up sleeping at 4 in the morning last night
<popey> AlanBell: read only text
<AlanBell> ok
<dpm> good morning all!
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb
<kim0> morning everyone
<nigelb> morning kim0
<kim0> nigelb: hey :)
<nigelb> anyone know if the group photo is available yet?
<daker> Yo check that http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<kim0> daker: wow :D qemu in js ?!
<daker> just an emulator ツ
<kim0> but it's really booting right
<kim0> cpu is 100% .. so it must be doing something hard :)
<kim0> I got a kernel panic .. lol
<daker> LoL
<daker> Yo kim0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guWrk5lXaLU the prison is about 20min
<daker> from where i live ツ
<dpm> morning kim0, morning daker
<daker> yo
<kim0> daker: so things don't look too stable for Morocco yet
<daker> yes :/
<daker> people are happy with the govt
<daker> kim0, http://www.map.ma/eng/sections/home/govt._spoksperson_sa9764/view
<kim0> daker: same crap :) like the biggest secret police center that was 5 mins from my home, was a huge torture place as well. Even the US was using those people's torture experience .. yikes
<daker> :/
<daker> i hate the US govt
<dholbach> while I whole-heartedly understand the frustration, this discussion has serious flamewar potential - I hope everyone in here is reasonable :)
<daker> ツ
<popey> +1
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<nigelb> komputes: ahoy
<cjohnston> All the UDSers who were confused when it comes to subscribing to blueprints will hopefully be less confused now: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+spec/community-o-loco-directory/+subscribe
<komputes> Hi nigelb
<nigelb> komputes: Got home alright after the extra day?
 * nigelb hugs cjohnston
<komputes> nigelb: for sure, good to be back home
<nigelb> komputes: heh :)
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<dholbach> popey, Technoviking, pleia2, CC meeting?
<popey> o/ dholbach
<kim0> dholbach: are you aware of someone working on a sphinx docs based Ubuntu theme?
<dholbach> kim0, hang on
 * kim0 hangs on an imaginary rope
<kim0> I wonder if we can write plain html (output from sphinx) into the Ubuntu wiki /!
<dholbach> kim0, https://code.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-packaging-guide/new-colours/+merge/56010
<kim0> dholbach: thanks man :) anywhere I can see this theme in action
<dholbach> kim0, something like http://ubuntuone.com/p/kvg/?
<dholbach> at least that's what's linked in there
<kim0> yeah looks good!
<kim0> dholbach: any previous experience inserting html directly into the wiki ?
<dholbach> kim0, no
<nigelb> dholbach: the theme is beautiful.
<dholbach> not my work :)
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> my bp's and work items are a mess
<jcastro> dholbach: when does the graph start?
<nigelb> jcastro: join the club :/
<akgraner_> nigelb,was awesome meeting you finally!
<nigelb> akgraner_: you too!
<nigelb> akgraner_: hows your knee now?
<akgraner_> and hggdh I can't wait to what this cycle brings
<daker> kim0, {{{#!html
<daker> <b>Yo Yo!</b>
<daker> }}}
<akgraner_> nigelb, heading to the hospital now
<kim0> daker: wow :)
<kim0> daker: did you test that
<nigelb> akgraner_: Hope you are fine soon
<akgraner_> still can't walk on it,,but that's not stopping me
<nigelb> akgraner_: Never had as much fun as the lightning talk. We were whispering the whole time! :-P
<akgraner_> from doing my ubuntu stuff
 * nigelb hugs akgraner_
<akgraner_> thanks nigelb you all rock!!
<daker> kim0, yes
<akgraner_> hggdh, thanks for all your encouragement can't wait to work on all the testing stuff next cycle should be fun,,,,
<kim0> daker: kewl!
<akgraner_> laters y'all!
<kim0> daker: would you think the wiki's css would be applied auto-magically ?
<daker> i have no idea
<kim0> daker: will take a look .. thanks a lot though .. that was helpful
<daker> wy
<kim0> detected finger clock skew
<kim0> natty starting to get updates after uds .. lovely :)
<hggdh> akgraner: my unending pleasure :-) we need the community
<dholbach> jcastro, I have no idea - pitti should know
<nigelb> jcastro: for the IRC rooster, I would recommend something like what LP team does. CHR.
<nigelb> (Just saw the unity BP, I didn't have a time machine to attend that session)
<jcastro> yeah
<daker> URGENT: there is a bug on https://forms.canonical.com/lococd
<daker> everyone can request CDs even if he is the team owner
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Things to work on (in order): Blueprints || JFo's short acting career: http://goo.gl/YVUO || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2lR5
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Oneiric Work Items: http://goo.gl/HAwYp || Things to work on (in order): Blueprints and Work Items|| dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2lR5
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Oneiric Work Items: http://goo.gl/7iMbO || Things to work on (in order): Blueprints and Work Items|| dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2lR5
<jcastro> dholbach: dpm: kim0: check this out
<jcastro> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/oneiric/u/jorge.html
<jcastro> you can have your own personal burndown
<jcastro> I did not know this
<dholbach> me neither
<dpm> uh, it's new for me too!
<dpm> oh man, now our boss can even be more on our backs, we should talk to pitti about this ;)
<dpm> but on the more serious side, it's cool to have a per-person overview
<jcastro> I kind of need it
<jcastro> I  was only paying attention to the team view last cycle
<jcastro> and then one week someone was like "what about this work item?"
<jcastro> and it was for some other team and I totally forgot
<jono> dpm, wrapping up, will be a few mins then ready
<jussi> jcastro: how does one get these ? are they available for community members?
<dpm> jono, ok!
<jcastro> jussi: I would assume so
<nigelb> jussi: I think everyone who has a workitem in the burndown chart gets one
<nigelb> anyway, status.ubuntu.com should be up soon, cjohnston was working on it.
<jcastro> jono: and crew: topic is updated with the new burn down
<nigelb> jcastro: *lots* more BP's to show up isn't there?
<jcastro> yeah, it runs hourly
<jcastro> people need to go back and sort their WI's now
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<nigelb> jcastro: ping
<nigelb> jcastro: We have an action item to remove blueprints from summit.  Checking with you that its actually obsolete before going ahead.  Apparently it used to feature in sponsorship applications and stuff.
<nigelb> jcastro: could you add your comments to bug 783291?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 783291 in summit "Brainstorm should be removed from summit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783291
<jcastro> nigelb: looking
<jcastro> ok confused
<jcastro> the bug says brainstorm
<jcastro> not blueprints
<jcastro> I am pretty sure we're not removing blueprints right?
<jcastro> Technoviking: you got that mail I sent you from steve?
<jcastro> joey: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/summit/+spec/community-o-summit
<jcastro> ^^ you need to ensure your requirements from linaro are communicated there and via bug reports
<jcastro> ie. for things like private meetings and all that
<joey> jcastro: I went to the summit session and my items were in the etherpad notes
<jcastro> joey: yeah you just need to make sure that what you want/need are bug reports and/or work items
<jcastro> WI's are the currency, because if it's not assigned it Did Not Happen(tm)
<joey> cjohnston is going to make all my problems disappear, ain't that right cjohnston? :-)
<nigelb> jcastro: sorry, I meant brainstorm, not blueprints
<joey> jcastro: I have some items on the list for james w as well and I suspect he'll bug those that don't already exist
<nigelb> joey: he already has bugged a bunch :)
<jcastro> joey: right, just saying, doublecheck. :) When it comes to summit, one can never be too sure!
<jcastro> nigelb: I +1ed your idea
<jcastro> I didn't even know what summit would have to do with brainstorm
<nigelb> jcastro: Hey give us some credit, we only deployed thrice during UDS ;)
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> cowboys
<jcastro> you're lucky we didn't all get killed
<nigelb> joey: haha, did you adopt cjohnston? :p
<nigelb> jcastro: well, this cycle is going to be more structured hoepfully.
<joey> nigelb: I think he adopted me and then I became interested in the whole summit aspect and thus adopted all of you :-D
<nigelb> joey: hahaha
<nigelb> But I think we actually have a plan of action this time around :)
<nigelb> joey: btw, we moved to #ubuntu-website for all web dev related topics
<nigelb> (which includes summit and LD)
<nigelb> jcastro: I started removing it and saw old sponsorship forms that were linked to blueprint ideas and wanted to cross check with you
<nigelb> jcastro: Also, I need to work with you and figure out fine-grained access controls for track leads
<jcastro> ~uds-planners is the team
<jcastro> who needs access
<jcastro> everyone else = NOYUO
<nigelb> NOYUO?
<jcastro> no access
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~uds-organizers
<jcastro> this team should be able to admin and schedule
<jcastro> everyone else, no joy.
<nigelb> jcastro: and sponsorship?
<nigelb> should everyone there see all the sponsorship stuff?
<jcastro> nope
<nigelb> jcastro: that's where we need to fine-grain it
<jcastro> ah
<nigelb> like a group of people who have full access + a group of people who can schedule.
<paultag> holy jeez i'm hung over
<nigelb> paultag: what else is new? :P
 * nigelb hugs paultag
<paultag> nigelb: like ungodly
 * paultag hugs nigelb 
<paultag> ugh, owwwwwch
<paultag> and I had to do math this morning
<paultag> we do this thing with local high schools, we have an all day math-a-thon with all sorts of tests
<paultag> and I was poached to do it this year, my god. It's so hard to sit quietly when your hung over
<paultag> nevermind quietly, just sit
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> owww.
<nigelb> paultag: Got my first LP patch accepted today \o/
<nigelb> paultag: Came a long long way from the random guy 2 years back asking you how to contribute to open source ;)
<paultag> nigelb: wooo
 * paultag hugs nigelb 
 * nigelb hugs paultag
<cjohnston> howdy
<paultag> nigelb: you've come a long way, man. I'm proud to call you a friend :)
<nigelb> paultag: as I am proud to call you my friend too
<paultag> :)
<cjohnston> Get a room!
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> cjohnston: meanie :P
<paultag> :P
<cjohnston> so paultag.. I am now employed as a dive master
<joey> nigelb: cjohnston  do you want me on -website or should I stay here so I'm out of your hair (figuratively)
<cjohnston> -website for websiteish discussions
<paultag> cjohnston: NICE!!!!!!
<cjohnston> what hair
<paultag> cjohnston: That's awesome news!!!!!
<nigelb> joey: we'd love to have you there :)
<paultag> cjohnston: Kickass! How many dives a week?
<nigelb> cjohnston: CONGRATS!
<cjohnston> depends on the number of people
<paultag> cjohnston: aye
<cjohnston> also store time tho :-/
<joey> cjohnston: congrats!
<paultag> cjohnston: at least you can work on your own gear when it's quiet
<cjohnston> hehehe
<paultag> ;)
<paultag> cjohnston: really great news, congrats. I'd be stoked :)
<cjohnston> ty :-)
<joey> cjohnston: wish you told me. I have a bunch of dive gear I'm not using any more
<cjohnston> lol
<joey> cjohnston: I left the dive SAR team
<nigelb> wow
<paultag> I just got my class time finished off. I need to do my checkout rides, though
<paultag> (PADI OW)
<cjohnston> You cool
<cjohnston> cool
<nigelb> cjohnston: we are getting a status.ubuntu.com right?
<cjohnston> joey: you can see me again in August ;-)
<cjohnston> yes
<nigelb> cjohnston: is there a place I can see the code for it?
<cjohnston> ya
<nigelb> cjohnston: hahaha, August
<nigelb> cjohnston: link me please?
<cjohnston> blah
<cjohnston> lmgtfm.com?
<cjohnston> I don't remember.. give me a few
<nigelb> cjohnston: sure, np
<cjohnston> Mr. Metal not around today?
<nigelb> cjohnston: nvm, found it
<cjohnston> which did you find.
<cjohnston> the linaro one or the other one
<doctormo> Does anyone know where I can get a Spanish translation done quickly?
<cjohnston> google.com/translate
<doctormo> cjohnston: Yeah not quite good enough yet, hoping to find a human.
<cjohnston> #ubuntu-es?
<doctormo> cjohnston: Turns out bad idea :-) ubuntu-es is for support only. Speak english and get told off ;-) so #ubuntu-es-offtopic perhaps.
<doctormo> But I found someone through there anyway, thanks for the good suggestion.
<cjohnston> True.. offtopic
<Technoviking> jcastro: I did, I sent it to the FC. They want more example, so I'm going to compile a list
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> Technoviking: I'll follow up with jfo when he's back online
<jcastro> jono: did you want to catch up today?
<jono> jcastro, yes, lets talk soon, just finishing a deck up now
<jcastro> you're building a deck?
<paultag> are we talking magic?
<jcastro> popey: everyone hates the brown!
<jono> jcastro, slide deck :-)
<jono> d.u.c req gathering and dev workflow
 * AlanBell is just glad you didn't call it a powerpoint
<AlanBell> so this burndown chart thing, how does it work?
<jcastro> AlanBell: it takes all the items from a lp whiteboard
<jcastro> like
<jcastro> [jorge] do foor
<jcastro> [jono] do bar
<jcastro> and then it makes a chart of all of them
<jcastro> then it draws a line down to release date
<jcastro> and basically it paces your progress towards release
<AlanBell> great, so who does the move from blueprint whiteboard to the burndown chart?
<jcastro> there's a script pitti runs
<AlanBell> I can see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-accessibility-team isn't on it yet
<jcastro> I think maybe jono needs to mark a certain status for the bp or something?
<jcastro> mine haven't shown up yet either
<AlanBell> yeah, there is a whole heap more, that was just an example
<jcastro> yeah I don't know that magic part
<AlanBell> ok
<jcastro> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/oneiric/all.html
<jcastro> I only did add mine today
<jcastro> so I will give it 24 hours
<jcastro> I had all mine in the etherpad and hadn't moved them to the bp's yet
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> I think you need Work items:
<jcastro> in the whiteboard
<cjohnston> jono said he had to accept them or something
<james_w> Series goal:
<james_w> None
<james_w> needs to be oneiric
<james_w> or rather "Accepted for oneiric"
<cjohnston> james_w: what about for BPs that arent filed agains ubuntu
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+spec/community-o-loco-directory
<james_w> that needs a config change
<cjohnston> in the blueprint?
<james_w> in the workitems tracker
<jono> cjohnston, accept what?
<cjohnston> jono: I thought you said that for blueprints to show up in the work items tracker you had to review them or accept them or something
<jono> yes
<cjohnston> thats what I was trying to say
<jono> ahhh cool :-)
<jcastro> jono: ok so are we supposed to bug you to accept the blueprints or is that something you just do at one point?
<jono> jcastro, I will accept blueprints I want to manage on the burndown
<jono> jcastro, we can talk more about this in our call
<jcastro> ok
<jono> jcastro, can we talk in about 20mins?
<jcastro> sure
<Technoviking> jcastro: sounds good, as soon as I catch up at work I will start on the list
<jono> jcastro, wanna talk?
<jono> while I make a coffee too
<jcastro> jono: sure give me 30 seconds, and skype me up
<jono> np
<jono> jcastro, one sec, someone pinging me, getting rid of them
<jono> jcastro, ok, dialing
<cjohnston> my stupid coffee machine broke while we were in budapest!
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm so sorry for your loss
<cjohnston> I know
<cjohnston> and its a kureig
<mhall119> I don't know what that means
<cjohnston> http://www.keurig.com/
<paultag> K-Cups are the spawn of the devil
<paultag> but they are so convenent
<mhall119> I have the $20 walmart branch coffee maker
<cjohnston> paultag: they are wonderful
<paultag> I have a coffee press. It's cheep (+1), makes super awesome coffee (+1), and never needs filters (+1)
<paultag> cjohnston: they are easy and fun, but the stuff inside is drab and old :(
<cjohnston> inside meaning the coffee?
<paultag> cjohnston: if you want to call it that
<cjohnston> its wonderful
<cjohnston> different flavors
<paultag> I call it coffee flavored ex-living material
<cjohnston> lol
<paultag> :)
<paultag> <-- a bit of a snob about most things
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-18
 * mhall119 needs a coffee press
<doctormo> Cool, we now have the old netbook launcher available for maverick (and possibly natty)
<doctormo> That should please some
<dpm> good morning all!
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<kim0> morning everyone
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: dpm hey :)
<dpm> morning kim0 :)
<kim0> :)
<popey> morning all
 * jussi hides from popey
<popey> my new screen arrived today, 23" philips 1920x1080. It's the only screen in the room that our web based landscape monitor fits on :)
<jussi> popey: nice. Ive a 24" lenovo, same res
<nigelb> morning everyone
<czajkowski> ▞▀▖▌  ▞▀▖▌ ▌▞▀▖
<czajkowski> ▙▄▌▌  ▌ ▌▙▄▌▙▄▌
<czajkowski> ▌ ▌▌  ▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌
<czajkowski> ▘ ▘▀▀▘▝▀ ▘ ▘▘ ▘
<czajkowski> hello charming folks
<jussi> czajkowski: you sound in a good mood?
<czajkowski> I got sleep
<czajkowski> and leg is behaing itself after being a royal pita yesterday and not letting me sit
<czajkowski> so had to eat pizza standing which is rather messy did you know
<nigelb> aww, the ascii art didn't render well on my machine :(
<AlanBell> popey: you will nearly be able to see the summit schedule without scrolling
<nigelb> summit? what? where? :p
<nigelb> AlanBell: You get big hugs from everyone for pushing etherpad, overall, everyone I talked to loved etherpad
<AlanBell> just glad it held together in the end
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Now, if only we could make it more accessible
<AlanBell> probably need to do the theme properly (it is a hack right now)
<nigelb> AlanBell: we should work on it together :)
<AlanBell> yay
<AlanBell> and single signon with launchpad
<nigelb> single sign on with launchpad is not going to be easy.
<nigelb> (but not impossible)
<nigelb> AlanBell: I have a temporary hack in mind
<nigelb> (a) make the pad name non-guessable with a sha1 or some such
<nigelb> (b) display the pad on summit only if user is logged in
<nigelb> (logged into summit that is)
<nigelb> Its still a hack. But it might work.
<AlanBell> yeah, but that gets defeated if the hash tag links start working
<nigelb> Ah, true. Scratch that then.
<AlanBell> and you end up with nasty urls
<nigelb> the only way to do this seems to be hacking into java
<AlanBell> supporting openID isnt *that* hard in general
<nigelb> AlanBell: I just dislike java :)
<daker> kim0, we are getting more & mor spam on c.u.c :/
<nigelb> daker: spam as comments?
<daker> yes :/
<daker> we need to enable akismet
<nigelb> oh, wait. The blog. Okay.
<Daviey> AlanBell / nigelb: Actually it doesn't, there is alread read only support with a hidden pad name.
<nigelb> Daviey: The one that gets enabled with that plugin?
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> but nigelb, best use your time to add openid support IMO. :)
<nigelb> Daviey: I'm really honest, I don't know java :(
<nigelb> but I guess I could ask in #etherpad on where to start
<Daviey> nigelb: That part isn't java is it?  It's server side javascript?
<Daviey> bum
<AlanBell> I think openID can be done
<mhall119> morning
<kim0> daker: I approve all comments manually!
<kim0> daker: which is boring, but I might have made some mistakes  :)
<daker> ok
<popey> kim0: is it a wordpress site?
<kim0> popey: yes
<popey> I have all mine set so that once you've commented once, and its been manually approved, all subsequent comments are let through
<kim0> I think I did that too
<popey> works quite nicely
<popey> also akismet ftw
<kim0> still get too many spam per day, which I have to reject
<kim0> pinged IS about akismet .. they say they're getting one!
<kim0> naturally it's gonna take time
 * Daviey prepares to be more clever with his spam effort.
<popey> hah
<kim0> Daviey: is that wordpress spam combat ? I could use any cleverness :)
<Daviey> kim0, Yeah... when akismet is enabled, can you let me know?  I might aswell kill this script when that happens. :)
 * dpm goes for lunch
<jussi> dpm: ping
<jussi> oh bah
<jussi> ping me when you are back from lunch
<kim0> Daviey: I don't have akismet since it'd need a commercial license .. that's probably the reason for my pain :)
<jussi> joey: please PM me when you have a sec (RE: Linaro)
<highvoltage> wow jussi. a contentless ping and a request for a contentless ping!
<jussi> highvoltage: I love my contentless pings  :P
 * czajkowski hugs highvoltage 
<czajkowski> how ya doing buddy
<highvoltage> hey czajkowski! I'm doing good, *hug*
<czajkowski> *hugs*
<highvoltage> missed you at uds too
<czajkowski> glad to hear it
<highvoltage> jussi: heh
 * czajkowski did miss seeing all you crazy feckers 
<czajkowski> but some new people got a chance and that's good
<akgraner> hggdh, which channels should I be hanging out in now? for the hardware stuff etc?
<akgraner> dpm your email about translations teams will be forthcoming was a little under the weather Monday and Tuesday
<hggdh> akgraner: I am not sure, right now. I understand the HW cert team is still working on this; let me try to find out
<akgraner> Also everyone you'll be seeing a notice go out about wanting more leaders for the UWN team - I'm helping with the re-org then stepping aside completely on that front
<akgraner> hggdh, thanks!
<czajkowski> akgraner: hows the knee
<akgraner> czajkowski, in a brace waiting on an MRI and then surgery
<czajkowski> akgraner: and we cant even blame the high heels
<czajkowski> akgraner: you and uds are a bit of a jix :p
<akgraner> nope was in flats
<czajkowski> I know
<czajkowski> damage in flats
 * czajkowski has her MRI on friday 
<czajkowski> so want answers
<akgraner> czajkowski, hope it all goes well for you - missed you at UDS
<czajkowski> akgraner: me too! to both :)
<mhall119> howdy akgraner, how you feeling?
<akgraner> mhall119, better  - thanks for sticking around with all of us til the paramedics arrived
<hggdh> akgraner: (1) I do hope all goes well, I did not know wbout your knee (and, it seems, czajkowski's <- goes for you too)
<hggdh> akgraner: #ubuntu-testing seems to be the place, I just had a quick chat with ara
<hggdh> oh she is here also :-)
<ara> :)
<czajkowski> hggdh: cheers
<akgraner> awesome - just resting my irc autojoins
<czajkowski> though closed space MRI and me do not go well
<czajkowski> so a fun half hr there
<akgraner> hggdh, no worries it will mend and I'll be happy me again! :-)
<hggdh> czajkowski: not that it helps any -- both my wife & brother-in-law go pretty much uncontrollable in MRIs (and need to be sedated)
<czajkowski> hggdh: yeah had two before shall just suck it up, usually have ear phones or something loud blaring
<mhall119> akgraner: luckily you had an EMT on hand
<czajkowski> takes about 30-45 min for back
<hggdh> akgraner: ara (there she goes being pinged again, sorry) also tells me we shall have announcements next week
<akgraner> mhall119,  that is true
<akgraner> hggdh, awesome let me know and I'll get them on the Fridge for you all as well
<hggdh> akgraner: please feel free to ping ara (and, again, I ping her here. Ah well such is life) on any questions
<hggdh> better to hear it correctly, without my mostly-always-wrong interpretation
<akgraner> hggdh, will do - /me is reading as many wiki's as possible so I at least know the history of everything
<akgraner> (you know before 5 get deleted per jcastro suggestions)
<hggdh> heh
<cjohnston> mornin
<highvoltage> morning cjohnston
<nigelb> akgraner!
<nigelb> akgraner: are you better?
<cjohnston> hey highvoltage
<jcastro> dholbach: we have a call today right?
<jcastro> akgraner: did you get home ok?
<dholbach> jcastro, I think so :)
<jcastro> akgraner: did pete have to buddy carry you to the hospital?
<nigelb> jcastro: couldn't resist could't you? :-P
<cjohnston> lol
 * nigelb now has a vivid mental image of that
<akgraner> jcastro, yep I'm home
<akgraner> nope a stretcher w/ambulance carried me he just carried my purse
<jcastro> gotta slow down airborne!
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, kim0 all set?
<dholbach> yeep
<dpm> yep!
<kim0> yep
<jcastro> yeah!
<Technoviking> morning all
<akgraner> jono, can you pencil me in for a call  - it's a bit important- please
<kim0> jono: seems like I need to kill skype
<jono> kim0, ok
<kim0> jono: try me now
<czajkowski> jono: we on for our call laer on
<jono> akgraner, sure, let me check the cal
<jono> akgraner, is it urgent ?
<akgraner> thanks
<jono> czajkowski, yep
<akgraner> jono can be within then next two days but it is important
<czajkowski> jono: coolio
<akgraner> tomorrow would work
<jono> akgraner, can you do 10am Pac for 30mins?
<jono> today is so busy for me
<jono> difficult to find a slot
<akgraner> yep I understand
<akgraner> and that will work
<jono> perfect
<akgraner> sorry to add to your todo list
<jono> akgraner, no worries! look forward to chatting then
<akgraner> so tomorrow 10am Pac right?
<JFo> does anyone know where the audio from the keynote for UDS is?
<JFo> don't need the video, just audio
<jcastro> JFo: elmo can get you in touch with the AV crew
<JFo> cool, thanks jcastro
<jcastro> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/oneiric/canonical-community.html
<dpm>  http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/oneiric/u/jorge.html
<AlanBell> JFo: http://mirrors.tumbleweed.org.za/uds-o/
<JFo> thanks AlanBell
<AlanBell> the AV crew should have done that
<jcastro> WHOA!
<jcastro> who did that?
<AlanBell> it was great having audio available on the day
<AlanBell> tumbleweed did
<jcastro> HERO
<AlanBell> automatic rips from the icecast streams
<AlanBell> they were available instantly the sessions ended
<czajkowski> cjohnston: darling are you about
<AlanBell> I want to get links to the recordings on the meetings page next to the notes for uds-p
<cjohnston> czajkowski: HOWDY
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> just got back
<AlanBell> Stefano Rivera did the audio
 * nigelb waves to JFo
 * JFo waves at nigelb 
<JFo> got home safe I see. :)
 * JFo heads to lunch
<dpm> ok, I'm calling it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<cjohnston> o/
<cjohnston> JFo: he beat the rest of us home
<jcastro> photos are up!
<jcastro> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Oneiric/17103699_kzzLF6#1296345490_Bf4bNwB
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> they look great
<jcastro> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Oneiric/17103699_kzzLF6#1296264271_KPdNsjq
<jcastro> daniel and dpm had the right idea
<jcastro> we should have totally done the team thing, sitting in those little chairs
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> JFo: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Oneiric/17103699_kzzLF6#1296323636_8CdgFxq
<jcastro> this looks like a pose where I am in the middle of swearing
<jcastro> or telling someone they're wrong
<cjohnston> cjohnston: jcastro, you broke summit again     jcastro: !@#%$@(#((@#$
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<jcastro> cjohnston: I haven't touched summit!
<cjohnston> no.. that was the caption for the picture
<jcastro> oh, hahaha
<czajkowski> paultag: so help me I am going to murder you
<czajkowski> I've 55 mails in my inbox and I had 0
<paultag> >:D
<paultag> take that! My robots are plotting!
<czajkowski> paultag: feel my wrath when it comes to team reports you're doing the next 6 months!
<czajkowski> fecking hell
<czajkowski> 55 mails
<paultag> not bad though, 55 mails in like 20 minutes. That's SPAM quality
<czajkowski> I will strangle you
<paultag> if this was any other channel I'd *so* be making the joke everyone's thinking
<czajkowski> paultag: go do may team report!
<czajkowski> >:(
<czajkowski> so kicking your ass later on
<czajkowski> now to go and talk to nice IS
<paultag> :P
<paultag> czajkowski: could you find that one bug report among all the loco ones?
<czajkowski> you linked it in channel
<paultag> ah, right right
<vish> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Oneiric/17103699_kzzLF6#1296267492_cSzPjXb-S-LB
<vish> dholbach: not fair!!!!!! ^ ;p
<dholbach> vish, we were just a bit quicker with the idea than most others ;-)
<vish> usually jcastro does something funny in the UDS pics, poor guy was stuck in the middle this time.. :)
<jcastro> actually, this is the first time I wasn't wearing some Red Wings related gear
<jcastro> I am disappointed with myself
<james_w> that's probably why the lost now you mention it
<nigelb> dholbach: "including some creative trolls folks who made their way up to the first floor balconies!"
<dholbach> nigelb, where's that?
<nigelb> dholbach: http://www.pixoulphotography.com/2011/05/18/official-uds-o-group-photo-and-personal-photo-set/
<nigelb> james_w: nah, I'm thinking the stress got to him
<dholbach> haha
<nigelb> james_w: There was a linaro person called George (?) and someone said "That person is not wearing a Red Wings T-shirt and hence isn't Jorge Castro"
 * nigelb headdesks. Fighting with nginx isn't easy.
<jcastro> nigelb: George is like the CTO or CEO of linaro or something
<nigelb> jcastro: Yeah, something.  The guy with the Mac, kiko said "What is this apple crap doing here!" :p
<akgraner> paultag, you around? and have 5 mins
<paultag> akgraner: yes ma'am!!
<paultag> akgraner: What can I do to help?
<akgraner> paultag, got time for a call?
<paultag> akgraner: sure, skype?
<akgraner> ummm can't get to my headset can I call you on a landline or cell
<paultag> akgraner: yeah sure, do you still have my number?
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> HUGS
<jono> akgraner, ready now?
<jono> akgraner, heeeeeello!
<cjohnston> lol
<paultag> jono: I was just on the phone with 'er :)
<paultag> jono: she'll be back shortly, we just hung up
<akgraner> jono, yep
<jono> akgraner, ok one sec
<akgraner> jono, do you still have my number see pm
<akgraner> jono did you see the pm?
<jono> akgraner, yep, one sec
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> thanks
<nigelb> jcastro: the rest of the UDS videos will be late?
<jcastro> they trickle in every week for a while
<nigelb> oh okay
<head_victim> paultag: ping
<paultag> head_victim: pong
<head_victim> Ok to pm?
<paultag> head_victim: anytime, anywhere
<jcastro> jono: btw I was right. 20 years dude: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metallica_(album)
<jcastro> this august.
 * highvoltage feels old
<nigelb> heading to bed, night folks
<highvoltage> night nigelb
<jono> jcastro, jees
<jono> I feel old
<czajkowski> jono: shrup
<czajkowski> dont go there
<czajkowski> I'm so broken Im having to eat dinner standing as sitting hurts! can I have a new hip perhaps
<czajkowski> paultag: loving my inbox :s
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<czajkowski> paultag: seems to be some confusion on wording
<czajkowski> I removed the point of contact on the wiki
<czajkowski> so not sure what they are getting confused about
<paultag> czajkowski: people love nitpicking and "fighting the power"
<paultag> its a fun way to avoid work
<cjohnston> I wanna fight!
<czajkowski> cjohnston: lets not
<czajkowski> or you'll deal with me instead :)
<cjohnston> :-(
 * czajkowski is protective of the LC and well as LD dev folks 
 * JFo fights the power... now to figure out what power.
<czajkowski> jono: poking time soon
<jono> czajkowski, wrapping up a blog entry and then I am ready
<czajkowski> jono: lovely then you cna prepare to write the next one :D
<jono> czajkowski, about set
<czajkowski> jono: ring when yer ready
<jono> czajkowski, ring ring
<czajkowski> jono: thanks
<czajkowski> fun as always
<jono> ditto!
<Technoviking> jcastro or JFo: can you make this a wishlist bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/784878
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 784878 in unity "compizconfig-settings-manager should be installed by default" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> ewwwwww
<jcastro> a better idea would be to fix simple-ccsm for unity
<Technoviking> jcastro: true
<Technoviking> Added that as a comment. about:config just needs to run OOTB, seems sloppy if it does not.
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> imo the tool needs to be better than raw ccsm itself
<paultag> Technoviking: I did good things on it. It's so ugly, though
<jcastro> Technoviking: actually, simple-ccsm is still in the archive
<jcastro> and still broken
<jcastro> building a group around it to make it rock would be <3
<james_w> heh it looks as though Ben Edwards can't spell the name of his company correctly
<james_w> or spell "Intelligence" correctly
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-19
<vish> Technoviking: there was actually a discussion about adding a capplet to Control Centre(system settings), with just the Unity plugin options
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> too bad we can't add things to the control center anymore. :p
<vish> yea, that was part of the reason why they wanted to have a public api
<jcastro> seriously someone should just fix simple-ccsm
<vish> they dint want simple-ccsm either,  didrocks knows more about that
<vish> upstream (rodrigo,desrt) did seem to agree to let distros have the option to set whitelists for which ones can appear there, else it would probably be hacked in Ubuntu , we atleast need to get a few of our settings in there
<jcastro> well I just mean about having a config tool for it
<vish> yea, they dismissed that, since that would be a shot-term fix. Eventually Unity options *are* system settings and Ideally we need to have them in one place
<vish> short*
<vish> would be odd in GNOME3 when everything else is in the control center when the Unity options alone need a separate tool
<jono> alright folks
<jono> Ubuntu Power Users mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-power-users
<popey> ooooooh
<popey> mister jono and his ability to get mailing lists created at the click of his fingers
<jono> ;-)
<jono> I think it would be awesome to see a community form around delivering the needs of power users
<jono> such as the ideas I outlined in my blog entry
<jono> would be cool to have a range of kitchen-sink configuration packages (e.g. ubuntu-configuration-desktop or something)
<jcastro> jono: you made the mistake of publishing the list in front of popey
<jcastro> now it will get shut down!
<jono> hah
<jono> lol
<jono> wapaa!
<popey> far from it
<popey> GNNNNNNNN @ ubuntu-users
<popey> this guy keeps subscribing under different addresses
<popey> posting utter shite
<jcastro> popey: how did that bikeshed list end up?
<popey> 40 members
<popey> compare with 4970 on -users
<jcastro> I don't really need a config tool
<jcastro> I need 32px launcher by default and backlight set to toggle.
<jcastro> that would make me happy
<highvoltage> heh, I think I heard jcastro say that like, 30 times at UDS :)
<highvoltage> (well, at least the 32px part)
<jcastro> highvoltage: it's called "default by insurgency"
<mhall119> jcastro: submit a patch :P
<mhall119> am I the only one who sees an irony in trying to make Ubuntu easier for power users?
<IdleOne> easier how?
<mhall119> jono gave an example of making an ubuntu-expert-desktop package to automatically install all the necessary customization apps
<IdleOne> if anything it would be a time saver
<IdleOne> will it remove Unity ? :)
<mhall119> but it all seems based on the notion that "It's too complicated for power users, we need to make it simpler"
<mhall119> IMO, if they don't know where to find the customization apps and settings, why are we calling them power users?
<IdleOne> too complicated sounds like the opposite of what a power user would think
<IdleOne> I guess it depends on ones definition of power user
<mhall119> I guess
<IdleOne> but I think simplifying common repetitive tasks is not a bad idea
<mhall119> I'm good with that
<mhall119> I like meta packages
<mhall119> I just don't see a power user being blocked for lack of one
<IdleOne> maybe call it ubuntu-semi-expert-desktop
<IdleOne> for those who want to move up the ladder
<mhall119> on the other hand, will a power user want to install a bunch of stuff, or will he want to cherry-pick only what he wants/needs?
<IdleOne> I prefer to pick and chose but at the same time I appreciate packages like K-E-Xubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> makes things a lot easier from a support point of view.
<IdleOne> people ask how do I install KDE simple answer, just install this one package.
<mhall119> yeah, I just don't consider those folks power users
<mhall119> I guess I'm just hung up on the name
<mhall119> s/power users/tweakers/ and my complaint goes away
<doctormo> vish: Ideally settings of all kinds would have designed interfaces and be carefully considered.
<doctormo> I simply want to rage against whatever utter pillok thought it was a great idea to pop up that bloody upgrade screen, over and over and over
<doctormo> Until users got sick to death with being nagged to upgrade and gave in
<doctormo> _Another_ unhappy Ubuntu user phones me at 10pm at night panicking because the upgrade has toasted their computer. Rotten Xorg!
<doctormo> And I am unhappy because every time it happens I have to apologise profusely for something that should never have made it into maverick.
<IdleOne> mhall119: I just read jono's post. I am not sure I like the idea of a ubuntu-experts community, it makes me feel like it would be a separate community of "leet" users. I do like the idea of more configuration tools and I gather jono meant perhaps even all under one application (maybe a nicer/better ccsm). I don't like the idea of splitting the community into power-users and normal-users.
<IdleOne> What makes this community great IMO is that the leet hang out with the not so leet like myself :)
<jono> IdleOne, I agree we need plenty of intermingling
<jono> but it is important also that Ubuntu is welcome to all
<jono> and there is not a perception that Ubuntu is just for newbies
<jono> I think we can optimize our community for newbies as well as expert users
<nigelb> Morning folks!
<nigelb> Daviey: haha, you englishman! You're holding a cup of tea in the group photo :P
<nigelb> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Oneiric/17103699_kzzLF6#1296266345_td259gj-X3-LB
<dpm> good morning all!
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<nigelb> hey dpm, good morning!
<nigelb> Morning ara!
<ara> morning nigelb, all
<dpm> good morning ara
<Daviey> nigelb: :)
<nigelb> Daviey: I didn't notice it till today, incidentally when drinking tea myself ;)
<Daviey> heh
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> good morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<kim0> morning everyone
<dpm> hey kim0, morning!
<kim0> dpm: hey :)
<kim0> how's it going
<dpm> doing a massive e-mail catch up atm :)
<dpm> pre- and post-UDS
<mhall119> cjohnston: did you forget what I look like?
<cjohnston> I went based on where I had seen you.. I didn't actually see you in the picture tho
<nigelb> cjohnston: he's just ahead of Emmet if that helps.
<mhall119> I'm all the way on the left, just below the balcony on the side
<cjohnston> ///26
<cjohnston> uggh
<mhall119> need more /'s
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> mhall119: About 42 ought to do the trick ;)
<jcastro> OMG.
<jcastro> kim0: kim0
<jcastro> I found the problem with the slow alt-tab.
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> jcastro, what is it?
<jcastro> we set a delay of 2 milliseconds by DEFAULT!!!
<jcastro> @#$%@#$%
<dholbach> ?
<jcastro> popup window delay in CCSM in "static switcher"
<jono> howdy dholbach
<dholbach> where's that?
<popey> uh, yes jcastro
<popey> I have pointed this out numerous times
<popey> its bonkers
<dholbach> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bliss
<jono> kim0, nearly ready to get jiggy with the roadmap review?
<kim0> jcastro: oh! cool
<kim0> jono: okie
<nigelb> jcastro: \o/ WIN.
<kim0> jcastro: 2ms sounds too small to be noticeable
<jcastro> I just tried it
<jcastro> it's totally fast now
<kim0> woohoo cool
<nigelb> jcastro: bitesize bug on the way? ;)
<maco> czajkowski: how often do teams get reapproved?
<jcastro> kim0: lmk how it works out for you (after your call, etc.)
<kim0> jcastro: so it was pushed already ? cool
<czajkowski> maco: ever2 years
<maco> ah ok
<czajkowski> why
<ara> dpm, which is the blueprint on developer.ubuntu.com? I thought the session was very interesting, and I would like to subscribe
<maco> czajkowski: i was confused by the blog post...didn't know if my loco was on the list to be reapproved or see a link to whatever group it is you mentioned for the admins
<maco> er, bug i mean
<maco> but i think we did it last year
<czajkowski> jono: morning
<czajkowski> maco: aye ye've done
<czajkowski> jono: is doing a post that will list all 27 teams for this cycle to be approved
<paultag> pretty pretty please
<czajkowski> we figure putting it on his blog post means more people read it
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/approved
<jussi> what, people actually read jono's blog? :P :P
<AlanBell> would have been a handy link to have put in the mail
<czajkowski> AlanBell: it was once it was clarified it was a mistake to leave out
<jono> dholbach, just wrapped with kim0, you are next, pal :-)
<jono> jussi, arsehole :-)
<jono> czajkowski, I will get that up today hopefully
<czajkowski> jono: great sooner the better as we've teams fretting they're being chosen.
<czajkowski> thanks
<jono> czajkowski, I am not sure my blog should be the primary place they find this info - did you post to loco-contacts?
<czajkowski> jono: yes
<czajkowski> but not listed the teams
<jono> czajkowski, why not?
<jussi> hehe
<jono> dholbach, yoohoo?!
<czajkowski> jono: becase each team contact got a bug mail sent yesterday to them we then mailed loco contacts to let them know that A) someone got the bug and B) re approvals are happening
<jono> czajkowski, so what is the purpose of the blog entry?
<jono> just visibility on the general process?
<czajkowski> not everyone reads the loco contacts list
<czajkowski> yes
<jono> ok
<jono> np
<czajkowski> thank you
<jono> :-)
<dpm> ara, on a broadcast atm, let me come back to you in a few minutes with the link
<jono> ara, you see, the minute he gets into Television, dpm just ignores us little people
<jono> we should have seen the signs of this with his perfect hair
<czajkowski> lol
 * jono goes in and trolls dpm's videocast
<czajkowski> there are some very strange people in ireland
<czajkowski> and I love them and all that
<czajkowski> http://www.tog.ie/2011/05/ubuntu-rocks/
 * jono wonders where on earth dholbach went
<czajkowski> jono: to check out his hair for his tv show clearly
<jono> lol
<jono> so it seems dholbach totally blew me off
<jono> maybe he doesn't want to be friends anymore
<czajkowski> getting a blow dry
<czajkowski> jono: did something come of the bug of the wiki and internal server timeouts at UDS
<jono> czajkowski, which bug?
<jcastro> czajkowski: yeah I talked to charlieS
<jcastro> basically over the next month they'll be upgrading individual wikis
<jcastro> and then they will do the main wiki
<jcastro> as well as move the FS on the machine to ext4.
<czajkowski> thank FECK!
<czajkowski> if I see that error once more I' going to find the server and kick it so hard and install vista on it !
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<czajkowski> jono: bug logged on the fact if you edit the wiki more often than not you get a server error
<jcastro> they've been working on it for like months, it's a horrible mess
<czajkowski> nods
<jcastro> but it seems like most of the hard part is over
<paultag> this is what we get for using Python
 * paultag ducks
 * czajkowski looks at the loco council monthly report
<paultag> but really, MoinMoin?
<czajkowski> it's going to be a fun cycle ahead of us
<paultag> :)
<czajkowski> :D
<paultag> czajkowski: Oh we got this covered :)
<paultag> czajkowski: I'm super stoked people are already asking for meetings :)
<czajkowski> paultag: aye ireland is working on it as a team on saturday on irc
<jcastro> he mentioned there's a company that charges for moin -> mediawiki conversion
<czajkowski> and in person in dublin
<jcastro> but it's expensive
<Technoviking> maybe we should make a new wiki with mediawiki and have people transfer data from the Moin wiki they want to it. Would get rid of the uncare for pages quickly.
<Technoviking> :)
<paultag> oldwiki.ubuntu
<Technoviking> jcastro: you run a new dual monitor setup in Unity correct?
<jcastro> from what I understood moving to mediawiki was not completely off the table.
<jcastro> yeah
<Technoviking> how I remove the indicator from the second monitor only. they keep slowly moving off screen
<jcastro> you can't. :-/
<jcastro> they're supposed to be there by design, the moving off the screen is a bug. :-/
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecentChanges
<jcastro> WOO!
<Technoviking> UNITY!!!!!!
<jcastro> look at those pages BURN!
<Technoviking> heh
<paultag> I just switched to KDE :)
<paultag> I can have my 2 screens again :)
<Technoviking> paultag: I'm annoyed with Unity , not insane:)
<paultag> hehehe
<jcastro> the dual indicators just looks dumb
<jcastro> but it's actually useful, you never have to mouse too far
 * Technoviking feel the screams of a thousand Nixternals
<nigelb> dpm: Nice job
<czajkowski> jcastro: wow you're on a mission
<czajkowski> jcastro: you know that stilll won't fix the wiki though :p
<jcastro> right, still, plenty of crap to get rid of
<czajkowski> :D
<jcastro> I did a lightning talk, but it's not up yet.
<nigelb> jcastro: darn, that's a lot of deletions
<jcastro> czajkowski: I am declaring war on bad information
<nigelb> czajkowski: There is one update on the wiki, not sure if you've seen that
<nigelb> charlieS>AlanBell: sorry, a bit stalled due to the main person working on it being out sick (and a high switching cost to have someone else take over). Should resume on Monday.. at which time you'll have a test site to poke at and provide feedback on.
<popey> jcastro: i did the same a while back getting rid of old specs
<popey> ☺
<jcastro> popey: this time I made everyone commit to deleting at least 5 pages this cycle
<jcastro> per person
<jcastro> ~600 people in the room
<jcastro> it's a start
<popey> do you put a reason?
<popey> or just bin the page?
<nigelb> oh, do you want a list of all the pages in the wiki? it 503's every now and then, but I could get you a static page.
<jcastro> popey: if it's old crap like warty I don't bother
<nigelb> (if it loads)
<jcastro> if it's something that might or might not be useful I leave a note
<jcastro> like, there was one for "let's have drinks with Mark at this pub" around breezy time.
<jcastro> it's like, why keep that around
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NigelBabu/index
<jcastro> popey: for help.ubuntu.com you can just edit it and add a deletion thing up top
<jcastro> and the editors will go through them and delete them
<popey> i https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecentChanges there you go
<popey> done my 5 and more
<jcastro> we can probably delete everything hardware related and move to the database thing HW cert people are setting up
<popey> ☺
<paultag> ♥
<jcastro> popey: oh, that reminds me
<jcastro> I'm not really touching newish specs
<jcastro> since cjwatson likes to refer to them, etc.
<jcastro> so when the new wiki is up maybe we can put all specs in one place
<jcastro> and keep those for historical reasons
<czajkowski> paultag: you may regret showing popey those smileys
<paultag> czajkowski: me? Never!
<paultag> ← woo
<dpm> thanks nigelb :)
<dpm> jono, you troll! :P
<jono> dpm, lol
<jono> :-)
<nigelb> heh
<dpm> ara, it was https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-developer-ubuntu-dot-com-plans - I've just subscribed you to it
<dpm> I need to refine the work items on it tomorrow, though
<jcastro> popey: this is the easy stuff, when I ask to say, purge all the wireless pages since they're all outdated crap ... that will cause pain.
<czajkowski> jcastro: much upset you're going to cause :)
 * dpm doesn't miss the days in which wireless "just didn't work"
<jcastro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<jcastro> popey: when I get the video of my lightning talk I will blog about how to methodically get our wikis in shape
<jcastro> I have ideas!
<popey> cool
<jcastro> popey: and Technoviking's working on the forums as well!
<popey> what do you do about au?
<popey> is there an 'obsolete' tag?
<jcastro> no, you just delete it
<jcastro> or update it
<jcastro> basically, the same as you would with a wiki
<popey> nice
<jcastro> jono: we go in 30 minutes right?
<jcastro> Technoviking: hey remember how you mentioned a "this post is useful" button for the forums?
<jono> jcastro, yep
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity is awesome!
<Technoviking> jcastro: yes, I hope to add it in the forums upgrade
<jono> jcastro, all set?
<jcastro> jono: 2 minutes please!
<jono> jcastro, np
<Technoviking> jcastro: hope to add this with a Rate post 1-10 opinion http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=233296
<dpm> ok, time to call it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<doctormo> Nightime already
<jcastro> jono: ok all set!
<nigelb> popey: Indeed. \o/
<JFo> jono, my house is jumpin' ;)
<JFo> the neighbor came over and asked me what I was listening to. :-)
<jcastro> JFo: don't forget I need that forum thread feedback from your team to give to Mike
<jcastro> JFo: I got sconklin's already
<jono> JFo, nice!
<JFo> jcastro, yep, pete sent out a mail about it
<jcastro> ta
<JFo> jono, older guy. I asked him if it was too loud and he said "nah, if it get s too loud, then I'm too old."
<JFo> I was floored
<jono> haha
<JFo> he knew it was a Humble Pie song though
<JFo> 30 Days in the Hole on the Live... WIth a Little Help From Our Friends album
<doctormo> jono: Get my email last night?
<jono> doctormo, yep
<jcastro> caffeine break, bbiab
<nigelb> JFo: You hit the nail on the head. The problem about fixing Lp bugs is learning to write the tests
<nigelb> JFo: After 4 days, now I can say, I have "some" idea.
<jono> Technoviking, can you config that list so we don't get emailed when someone joins?
<jono> I thought I had fixed it
<JFo> nigelb, :)
<nigelb> JFo: But its a seriously good feeling though :-)
<JFo> inded
<Technoviking> jono: will do
<paultag> I guess
<paultag> Oh, I missed the ":"
<mhall119> that's okay, he missed a pronoun and a subject
<jcastro> popey: jono_
<jcastro> http://blip.tv/ubuntu-developers/ubuntu-uds-o-budapest-friday-plenary-lightning-talks-5182944
<jcastro> FFWD to 22:45
<jono_> jcastro, awesome, thanks
<jono_> on the eng. mgrs. call now, will check it soon
<jono_> jcastro, http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/05/19/building-the-kitchen-sink/
<jono_> just posted this while on the call
<popey> jcastro: awesome talk dude1
<popey> !
<popey> DELETE!
<doctormo> jcastro: good talk. Can I delete 5 wiki pages too?
<jcastro> or 50!
<doctormo> jono_: You could probably take gconf info and build a good ui around the majority of options.
<doctormo> It just needs some hard assumptions.
<jono_> doctormo, indeed
<doctormo> jcastro: We can only delete pages in the wiki and not the guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_linuxwacom_driver needs to go.
<jcastro> for help.ubuntu.com you need to add a delete tag
<jcastro> and the wiki editor team will review it
<jcastro> <<Include(Tag/Deletion)>>
<jcastro> just add that at the top
<doctormo> ok, thanks
<jcastro> and for edit reason leave a note
<jcastro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecentChanges
<jcastro> I don't know who Connor Imes is, but he's my hero
<popey> wow, awesome!
<popey> i am going to mention your talk on the podcast next week
<popey> try to get more people deleting content
<jcastro> popey: do you have the creds of the youtube account?
<popey> i think so, yes
<popey> one mo
<jcastro> popey: can you mark the licenses on the UDS-O videos?
<jcastro> the online youtube editor says I can edit it if the license is set to CC
<popey> jono_: i logged in to the ubuntu developers youtube account, i forced me to link it to a google account and defaulted to yours
<popey> so i did that
<popey> jono@ubuntu.com
<popey> you will probably get a mail about it
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Cxs9OHIBcs
<jcastro> this one specifically
 * AlanBell can see a problem with a huge "please delete our content" call to the internetz
<jcastro> so I can edit out an individual video
<popey> i see no license option
<jcastro> AlanBell: not the internet
<jcastro> just within the project
<jcastro> so I can send users to the wiki with confidence
<jcastro> as opposed to like "don't read that crap, you'll just break your computer"
 * AlanBell is glad to hear the podcast is not on the internet
<jono_> thanks popey
<AlanBell> uupc has I think a fairly constructive listenerbase so I am sure it will be fine
<popey> we do!?
<popey> there is no license option in youtube that i can see
<AlanBell> well I listen, and I can't imagine many other people do :)
<jcastro> popey: hmm, the editor tells me it can't edit the video due to the license not being CC
<jcastro> also, everyone should really see Randall's talk at around 11:15: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Cxs9OHIBcs
<popey> i reckon it gets it from blip
<popey> you can set the license there
<popey> yay, remembered the ubuntudevlopers blip password
<popey> jcastro: in blip that video was set to "public domain"
<popey> i set it to cc-by-sa
<popey> dunno if that will filter down to yt tho :S
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> the guys set them all to PD instead of CCBYSA
<popey> thats the default to be fair
<maco> jcastro: where are yall moving again?
<jcastro> boca raton
<cjohnston> jcastro needs to hurry up and get down here
<cjohnston> jcastro: you need to get certified to dive while your here and we will go diving
<jcastro> man openshot is SOOOO good
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-20
<highvoltage> really?
<highvoltage> seems like quite a sparse man page to me!
<doctormo> jono_: *ding* constructive solution blog post: http://doctormo.org/2011/05/19/deviantart-plugins-released/
<doctormo> jcastro: I agree openshot is, although hearing from Jeff (PiTiVi developer) on why we can't include it by default was interesting.
<jcastro> right
<popey> why cant we?
<popey> ffmpeg bits required?
<jono_> doctormo, awesome! :-)
<jono_> ffmpeg
<jono_> licensing
<jcastro> popey: same reason we can't ship codecs, etc.
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/5651069099/cleaning-up-after-ourselves
<jcastro> ok how's this?
<popey> bummer
<doctormo> popey: Yeah I know, I like openshot too,
<doctormo> Although I made sure not to say that too many times as I stayed at Jeffs house last Friday ;-)
<akgraner> openshot is da bomb even I can figure out how to use it
<duanedesign> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo
<duanedesign> hew i edited a post, not a real high priority but was wondering if you could review it. http://askubuntu.com/questions/38831/how-to-remove-the-nautilus-alert-of-ubuntu-one-to-synchonize-folder
<jcastro> already approved
<jcastro> the queue is quite quick
<jcastro> need MORE EDITS!!!
<duanedesign> ok great
<duanedesign> good to hear you and jono talked with charles about the Beginners team we are excited about that
<ScottL> jcastro, where's the next UDS going to be?  I want to jam with you and Jono on some old school Metallica!
<mhall119> ScottL: Orlando again
<mhall119> also, stop saying "old" and "Metallica" in the same sentence :(
<ScottL> there are definitive areas to metallica's work, back when i had a mullet it was the "old" metallica
<ScottL> and I think "...And Justice for All" capped off that period (although I understand that some say it was "Master of Puppets" because of Cliff
<mhall119> mullet eh?  okay, now I don't feel so old anymore, thanks
<ScottL> heh, you're welcome ;)
<ScottL> i remember when ride the lightning came out and megadeth's business album too, man those were good times for metal :)
<ScottL> i miss them, i'm old
 * highvoltage never understood mullets (not even in the 80's)
<highvoltage> (and I like the newer metallica, which not everyone agrees with)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> good morning dholbach, ara :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<ara> morning nigelb
<nigelb> good morning dpm
<kim0> morning everyone
<dpm> morning all
<nigelb> ola kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: hola :)
<jcastro> paultag: whoops, I accidentally delete the ohio team's wiki pages.
<jcastro> (just kidding)
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> ok, the bestest best tool I've seen so far to deal with time zones --> http://everytimezone.com/
<jono> dholbach, dpm you guys ready for our roadmap calls in a bit/
<jono> ?
<dpm> jono, ours is in 1:30
<jono> dpm, ours in in an hour
<jono> dholbach's is in 1hr 30
 * JFo gets out the compass
<dpm> jono, oh, I got confused
<nigelb> JFo: hahah
<nigelb> jono: Q and A with rickspencer3 today?
<jono> nigelb, yup
<nigelb> K, will add to cal.
<nigelb> jono: Do you usually have future information on who's going to be doing the Q and A on a particular day?
<jono> nigelb, see the web page :-)
<nigelb> jono: ahhh.  I'll add pete to the cal too :)
<jono> thanks nigelb
<dholbach> hey jono - yep
<doctormo> jono: It's got to be 5am over in California, are you visiting London?
<jono> doctormo, on an early call - it is 7.30am over here
<doctormo> If you have a spare moment, I seek advice on getting yesterdays blog post hyped up a bit more. Getting it on the inkscape planet, omg ubuntu and some gimp channels.
<jussi> does anyone remember the name of that new planet software people were talking about?
<jussi> Not venus
<highvoltage> jussi: feedjack?
<jussi> highvoltage: ahh yes. If anyone knows any others, Id be interested to see them
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep
<dpm> jono, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~dpm/+specs?role=assignee
<Technoviking> jono: mind if I change the password on the power user mailing list to something more easy to remember:)
<Technoviking> jono: also people are kicking ass on the PowerUser wiki, looking awesome
<jono> Technoviking, sure! just mail me the new pass
<jono> Technoviking, yeah the wiki is looking sweet!
<jono> Technoviking, could be awesome for you to blog about the things going on as our new fearless leader there
<dholbach> jono, I'm ready :)
<jono> dholbach, nipping for a quick bio break, which is of course, code for going to pee, and then will be ready
<dholbach> jono, thanks for sparing me the phone experience :-P
<Technoviking> jono: thanks, will do
<jono> dholbach, log onto Skype
<dholbach> I'm logged in
<dholbach> I can see you
<jono> I just tried calling
<jono> voicemail
<dholbach> let me try to call you
<jono> dholbach, ok
<dholbach> bloody skype, restarting
<jono> lol
<dholbach> hum, can't see you online now
<nigelb> what happened to mumble? ;)
<nigelb> heh, the last line is super funny https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2011-May/msg00533.html
<jcastro> cjohnston: where are apt.ubuntu.com bugs supposed to go?
<cjohnston> I'd guess apturl whatever package.
<cjohnston> lemme check
<jcastro> can you find out (whenever is fine)
<jcastro> I have community people who want to fix apt.ubuntu.com but are flailing right now
<jcastro> I'd like to get them on the right road
<nigelb> jcastro: yeah, someone demo'd a new one at a session.  The community ones are more beautiful.
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> so I need to connect those guys with whoever can deploy that stuff
<nigelb> jcastro: hrm, have you talked to noodles in canonical-isd?
<nigelb> he was at the session that we discussed this
<jcastro> ah he was?
<jcastro> did you guys discuss apt.u.c?
<nigelb> it was the software center web UI session
<nigelb> so this was brought up
<jcastro> ok so I need to ping noodles?
<nigelb> I would suggest that, yes.
<maco> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseCandidateAnnouncement so is this something i can delete, or should it stick around for hysterical raisins?
<nigelb> bwahaha hysterical raisins
<maco> nigelb: have you never talked to crimsun? he uses that phrase *all the time*...its where i got it
<nigelb> maco: Ah.
<jcastro> maco: DELETE!
<Technoviking> is it a bug that Ubuntu 11.04 does not know how to spell oneiric:)
<cjohnston> jcastro: noodles is gone for the day
<jcastro> the real announcements are on the mailing lists
<jcastro> cjohnston: I just needed a name to mail
<jcastro> nigelb: are the notes from the session available?
<cjohnston> Gotcha.. Don't know if it is him..
<nigelb> jcastro: sec
<nigelb> bah, I can't find that session!
<maco> is there a way to turn off a wiki redirect?
<maco> EdgyKnot2 has a redirect to EdgyEft/Knot2 (which has been deleted) but is suspect the redirect takes some cycles that the server could use given its 500 rate
<maco> jcastro: are we just deleting old help doc stuff, or should we delete old developer stuff too?
<nigelb> maco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyKnot2?action=edit
<jcastro> maco: leave old specs as people refer to them
<maco> nigelb: thanks
<maco> jcastro: ok
<jcastro> maco: if it's like, unsupported working docs from the old days then remove it.
<jcastro> if it doesn't have any value to the team today
<nigelb> jcastro: https://launchpad.net/~michael.nelson
<nigelb> jcastro: and here's the notes from that session https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-webcatalog/+spec/desktop-o-software-center-web
<nigelb> jcastro: checkout the "where would this service live" bit
<maco> jcastro: i came across an edgy spec thats like "hey, we should install some ppds by default!" and given the current state of ubuntu (plug'n-actually-play printers) that's obviously done
<jono> folks, Rick Spencer is doing a live Q+A now
<jono> join #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<jono> to participate
<nigelb> I dislike it when we have canonical managers doing Q and A and there's a bunch of support questions :\
<AlanBell> where do they all come from?
<AlanBell> why don't these people turn up to open week sessions?
<maco> AlanBell: they come from seeing the word "classroom" and assuming it's where to ask questions
<maco> they ask questions when nobody's doing a session too
<maco> its just htat when someone is, they go "oh oh an active channel! *pounce*"
<AlanBell> it is more than that
<AlanBell> we need hordes of people with questions for actual classroom sessions
<AlanBell> they turn up at these Q&A things asking random stuff, and I didn't even know the event was on
<daker> mhall119, any work being done qimo3 ?
<paultag> jcastro: hahaha
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb ping
<mhall119> daker: not yet :(
<nigelb> mhall119: pong
<highvoltage> mhall119: we should poke you harder about that :)
<mhall119> nigelb: we still doing our call?
<nigelb> yup
<nigelb> mhall119: did you see my PM with details?
<mhall119> probably....
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> jono: I split out the U1 thing into it's own blueprint
<jcastro> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-one-developer-apis
<jcastro> duanedesign: hey
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/ThirdPartyProjects
<jcastro> duanedesign: how would you feel about a rename of that page?
<jcastro> to say /Applications?
<daker> mhall119, are you going to use unity 2D ?
<mhall119> daker_: no
<mhall119> daker_: I had been planning on a Gnome version, but with the changes for Unity and Gnome-Shell, I'll probably just stick with Xfce
<duanedesign> jcastro: ping
<duanedesign> jcastro: ahh yes
<duanedesign> jcastro: yeah that title creayed a long time aago when things where just gettuing going. Should  we specify they are not canonical proects?
<jcastro> duanedesign: I already tweeted it
<jcastro> duanedesign: however on monday or something I'll rename it
<jcastro> and create a link
<duanedesign> jcastro: early on i saw a need for somewhere folks leveragng Ui could share find and collaborate
<duanedesign> jcastro: i hav ideas to do more to the idea once it gets some buzz
<duanedesign> jcastro: i am glad you mentioined tit i need to update the resources section
<jcastro> duanedesign: I'm helping Aq grow this this cycle
<jcastro> so I'm here to help you do whatever you need to do
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerUsers/LogoSubmission
<jono> nice!
<duanedesign> jcastro: oh great! you alreadt updated some stuff ofn the Ubutntnu One/ThirdPartyPage. Good work
<duanedesign> jcastro: My biggest problem is getting the word out that people should add thair apps to the page, and what the benefits are
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I will help with that. :)
<duanedesign> i am constantly in #ubuntoone catching people, 'hey you should add your app here'
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston ping?
<cjohnston> Hey jono.. just got home.. whats up
<jono> cjohnston, I wanted to continue the discussion re. LoCo Directory and the ideas discussed at UDS
<jono> to get an idea of plans for the cycle
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+spec/community-o-loco-directory
 * jono reads
<jono> cjohnston, awesome, are you interested in helping to drive completion of this work in that blueprint?
<cjohnston> Sure
<jono> I think I would like to have some strategic calls on this front
<cjohnston> ok.
<jono> I currently have regular calls with czajkowski, but I think it might make sense to make it a conf call and include some others such as yourself
<jono> maybe mhall119 and nigelb too
<cjohnston> ok.. sounds good
<jono> I really believe that the LD is strategically critical to growing our community
<cjohnston> jono: LTP
<cjohnston> :-P
<jono> oh yeah
<jono> what does that stand for again?
<cjohnston> hehe
<jono> Loco Team Portal?
<cjohnston> LoCo Team Portal
<jono> you best update the blueprint :-)
<jono> says directory
<jono> is that now officially renamed to the LTP?
<cjohnston> its in the plans for this cycle
<czajkowski> cjohnston: really :(
<cjohnston> bah
<czajkowski> we;ve spent cycles getting ti called the the LD
<cjohnston> it isnt going to be a directory anymore...
<czajkowski> be nice to have had some discussion on it before it was renamed
<jono> czajkowski, I think the point is that it is becoming more than a dir
<cjohnston> there was
<jono> it is becoming a source of dynamic contet
<czajkowski> fair enough
<czajkowski> I guess for me I dont diferenciate between directory and portal :s
<jono> czajkowski, would you be happy to continue the fortnightly calls and bring in the LTP folks?
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<czajkowski> jono: sure
<popey> \o/
<jono> sweet
<popey> On the LoCo Council and I had no idea the LoCo Directory was being renamed
<czajkowski> jono: in fact might be better then to switch from me to itnet7 as yer all on the same timezone
<popey> win
<czajkowski> popey: I know would have been nice to have been involved a bit
<jono> so I am thinking lets start with czajkowski, mhall119, nigelb and cjohnston
<doctormo> popey: It's being renamed to what?
<cjohnston> public uds session.. nothing backdoor at all.. sorry :-/
<czajkowski> jono: yup start with cjohnston nigelb mhall119 and I think itnet7 will fit better with timezones tbh
<jono> folks, it's a name, let's focus on the more important things :-)
<jono> czajkowski, sweet :-)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: hard to remote particpate in that session as you well know I did try
<cjohnston> I know.
<doctormo> "Local Community Portal" If I were to suggest.
<doctormo> But it sounds like the name is done.
<popey> hey ho
<cjohnston> Yall can bring it up on the ML.. the change hasnt been made yet.
<jono> just sending the cal invite out
 * doctormo hopes that writing a bit of the code on the loco directory counts for naming votes.
<jono> doctormo, there is no naming votes
<jono> it is *just a name* :-)
<doctormo> jono: I was _joking_ in a playful way.
<jono> doctormo, ahh cool :-)
<doctormo> jono: I actualltly wanted to ask if a project had been started for your advanced settings idea.
<jono> doctormo, a lot of people suggested Ubuntu Tweak
<jono> which goes most of the way there
<cjohnston> ubuntu tweak is awesome
<jcastro> we can just lop off the untrusted archive part of UT and it'd be fine
<jono> doctormo, I think it could be interesting to direct some of the other config efforts into Ubuntu Tweak
<jono> jcastro, totally agree
<cjohnston> jono: you interested in checking out the summit direction as well?
<jono> if we can get rid of the untrusted archive stuff and get packaging support and get it in USC that would be awesome
<doctormo> So Ubuntu Tweak is a website that you need to register for in order to use the ppa, and they have a bunch of different tools for tweaking ubuntu?
<jono> cjohnston, not right now, will check in later
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> doctormo: no.. you just download it (from a ppa) and then its a bunch of tools for tweaking ubntu
<popey> doctormo: no registration
<cjohnston> ubuntu
<popey> its an awesome app
<cjohnston> +!
<cjohnston> +1
<popey> yes, +!
<cjohnston> lol
<Pici> We've been suggesting that people not use Ubuntu Tweak in #ubuntu.  A good review of the code would be appreciated to ensure that it doesn't damage user's systems.
<popey> i gave it the once-over a year or so back
<popey> it's nothing like what people envisage it to be
<jono> Pici, agreed, I think this is where the Ubuntu Power Users community could help mature the app
<popey> i.e. it's not automatix
<cjohnston> Maybe that could be something the power team or whatever they are does
<jono> I am going to reach out to the author about it
<jono> see if we can bring it into the UPU community and get some mentoring over it
<jono> cjohnston, exactly :-)
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak
<jcastro> there it is
<cjohnston> I like the idea of the power users.. I need to join up
<doctormo> Looking at the source, looks extensable.
<Pici> popey: Well, you have the power to change factoids now, so if you want to change it as well as discuss with the rest of the ops its use, go right ahead :)
<popey> hah
<popey> !ubuntu-tweak
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubuntu-tweak' not found
<popey> !ut
<ubot2> For information on how to play Unreal Tournament, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament - for Unreal Tournament 2004, see !ut2k4
<popey> what is it?
<popey> haha
<popey> oooooo.. fancy a game of UT now
<popey> stupid bot
<Pici> !ubuntuweak
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubuntuweak' not found
<Pici> !ubuntutweak
<ubot2> Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous an informal review of its code is pending and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu.
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> when you launch it the first thing it does is ask to put it's own PPA
<popey> thats good
<doctormo> Is it?
<czajkowski> jono: any sign of that blog post you said you'd do from our call ?
<popey> chrome, virtualbox, spotify don't even ask
<popey> they just add
<Pici> I looked at it a little bit and it had a lot of --assume-yes, which in my opinion isn't exactly good practice. Especially if you get into a partial upgrade/install situation.
<jono> czajkowski, going out very soon, I am merging some other LoCo bits in, hence this discussion :-)
<jono> czajkowski, cjohnston, nigelb, mhall119 invite sent
<jcastro> hmm, this doesn't have any unity settings
<Pici> Although that was quite a while ago, so it may have changed since.
<doctormo> Pici: Yes, I have scripts like that and the machines can get into trouble if you manually edit the package list and assume yet, it starts installing then removing things alternatly.
<doctormo> yes*
<jono> I am mailing the Ubuntu Tweak author right now
<popey> jcastro: true, but it's got the framework and mindshare
<popey> I spoke to the author a year back, and he's keen to improve code quality to get in universe
<popey> so it's not the same as the automatix situation where thet thought they were god-like
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> man what a mess that was
<jcastro> what was his name
<jcastro> oh, arnieboy
<popey> ☺
<popey> happy days
<popey> Ubuntu Ultimate Maximum Power Edition Pluspack Deluxe!
<popey> or something
<Pici> We still get people every now and then asking about Automatix and Ubuntu Ultimate in #ubuntu.  Its scary.
<jono> popey, yeah I am encouraging the author to join ubuntu-power-users and collaborate there
<popey> great!
<jcastro> I panged the gunity and whatever the other one is guys
<Technoviking> wootness!!
<doctormo> jono, popey, http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Power-Users-209613338 <- My contribution, branding
<jono> doctormo, awesome - did you see the logos page?
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerUsers/LogoSubmission
<nigelb> jono: does it have to be a "phone" call? can we use mumble?
<doctormo> Nope, heh they have a page for it.
<jono> doctormo, cool, eh? :-)
<jono> nigelb, Mumble doesn't work for me
<jono> it turns out that Mumble hates English people :-)
<jono> nigelb, I can Skype you in though
<nigelb> ah, that would rock
<nigelb> It would be an international call for me :)
<jono> doctormo, I would recommend you add your logo to that page
<jono> nigelb, sweet
<jono> is the time ok?
<doctormo> Done already jono
<jono> doctormo, legend!
<jono> I assume the community will vote or pick for one
<jono> one
<nigelb> jono: Its 0230 to 0330 :p If its earlier better, this is fine too.  I sleep late anyway.
<jono> nigelb, boom!
<doctormo> jono: We're trying to shy away from voting on graphics, because we don't vote on code and it's fairly unfair to artists.
<nigelb> jono: boom?
<jono> doctormo, makes sense
<jono> nigelb, thats late!
<jono> nigelb, we will treat you like a king if you can join
<jono> :-)
<nigelb> jono: Currently its 0215 am, and of all the things to do, I'm reading launchpad code :p
<jono> haha
<jono> nigelb, you are awesome, dude
<jono> was great to see you at UDS
<nigelb> :)
<jono> nigelb, I am keen to see how we can take the LTP to the next level and use it as a tool to open locos up to new people
<jono> to make it tab-worthy :-)
<jono> as a center of excitement and focus for the LoCo community
<nigelb> jono: It would be awesome amount of work, but totally worth it.
<jono> to showcase the awesome work going on, provide quick access to teams and more
<jono> nigelb, it sounds like you, cjohnston and mhall119 are digging the idea of the challenge
<nigelb> hell yeah :)
<jono> and czajkowski and co are rocking the loco council
<jono> so things are looking tight :-)
<jono> I will do what I usually do and try to help coordinate resources and goals
<doctormo> nigelb: The one time you got to go to UDS, dude we need to meet up some other way!
<cjohnston> jono: wait till you look at the summit challenge :-/
<cjohnston> we need more devs
<jono> cjohnston, what is wrong with summit, does it need to change?
<nigelb> we need to reach out for more help
<jono> doesnt it work ok now?
<jono> aside from some bugfixes
<nigelb> jono: summit is a castle built from matchsticks :)
 * popey wonders why mumble doesnt work for jono, seems to work fine for me.
<jono> nigelb, seriously
<nigelb> We deployed thrice *during* UDS
<doctormo> jono: Two even management code bases = dev time waste?
<cjohnston> plus what linaro wants
<nigelb> I think I sat down twice during UDS fixing things that broke.
<jono> doctormo, two?
<doctormo> Well ok 4, but I don't count the wiki and blueprint system on launchpad. The two main ones are loco directory and summit.
<jono> doctormo, different purposes though
<jono> summit is great for running a single big event with multiple sessions
<doctormo> shouldn't be different code if we can help it though.
<jono> LTP is great for creating a directly of different events
<jono> doctormo, I think it is a nice idea, but not sure it is worth the refactoring
<jono> it strikes me that there is limited corrolation
<jono> maybe a project for the future though
<AlanBell> 21:41 < jono> it turns out that Mumble hates English people :-) <- no, you are just special jono
<doctormo> I'm a structure guy, I see the overlapping structure. you'd know more about their functional equivalence.
<jono> AlanBell, maybe it hates ex-pats :-)
<AlanBell> could be
<AlanBell> quitter!
<jono> lol
<nigelb> For the record, we just used AlanBell's server to mumble and it worked!
<AlanBell> yay
<doctormo> I just had fish and chips for lunch, chip butty and everything. In Boston of all places, lovely.
<AlanBell> oh, I was going to ask about that
<AlanBell> sabdfl wanted a mumble server for the community for teams and such to use
<doctormo> AlanBell: What is mumble? sip server?
<AlanBell> but IS don't want to provide one
<AlanBell> but Canonical was never intended to be the only providor of community resources
<AlanBell> I have a honking great big server there and a monthly bandwidth limit of 5TB
<AlanBell> totally cool with it being used
 * nigelb hugs AlanBell.
<AlanBell> the 5TB isn't even a hard limit, I just get throttled back to 10MB line speed if I hit it
<AlanBell> !info mumble
<AlanBell> doctormo: it is a voice over IP conferencing server, doesn't do point to point calling
<AlanBell> kind of like audio IRC, and it is in the repos
<doctormo> Interesting
 * Cheri703 just read scrollback and is going to throw in: I like doctormo's "Local Community Portal"  LOTS of people have no idea what a LoCo is...
<jono> duanedesign, are you still heavily involved in the beginners team?
<jono> czajkowski, writing up the blog entry now
<duanedesign> jono: yes me and Charles re on the council together
<jono> thanks duanedesign
<jono> I am keen to schedule a call with you and Charles to discuss this 200million users thing
<jono> see how the BT can rock that
<duanedesign> jono the tam has sooo much potential. i do  not want to take away from the great work we have done but their is a lot I think we can do toincrease participation in the community even more
<duanedesign> we are ovverloaded bight now with people interested in Devekopment
<duanedesign> right*
<duanedesign> I have talked with huats and am trying to revive and coolaborate on thr MOTU mentoring program
<jono> duanedesign, sounds perfect
<duanedesign> jono: definetly the BT is one of me and Charles passions in the community and are keen to always discuss ways ti improve and do a better job at our mission
<jono> lets see if we can get something in the calendar
<duanedesign> sounds good
<jono> I think the BT and the LoCo Teams are criticial to our success
<jcastro> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/story/2011/05/20/fort-smith-beaver-video.html
<jcastro> beavers, don't mess with them
<nigelb> night all, headed to bed.
<Pendulum> g'night nigelb
<jono> night nigelb
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-21
<doctormo> Another positive blog post, this time ported packages for natty.
<duanedeisgn> 4
<nigelb> duanedeisgn: 42
<cjohnston> mornin
<Pendulum> hiya
<cjohnston> o/
<czajkowski> fun way to spend a saturday
<czajkowski> doing teams re approval
<czajkowski> application
<cjohnston> heh
<czajkowski> I also need to file bugs/mails to the LD dev list
<cjohnston> uggh
<czajkowski> oh yeah
<cjohnston> what
<czajkowski> I've some issues that are being a pain this week
<czajkowski> some fields are mandatory and need to be made more stringent but not sure how yet
<cjohnston> ?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: an example is team contact
<czajkowski> people leave it blank which means when I need to contact them I've to go to LP
<czajkowski> or they put a team as a team contact
<czajkowski> which is a mailing list to a group of people
<cjohnston> got a team in specific?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: look at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-eo
<cjohnston> team contact on LD is not possible to be a team.. but I don't believe its imported from LD because the team admin may not be the team contact
<czajkowski> they are creating teams or admins
<czajkowski> so say if I want to mail someone they also hide their address from being public
<czajkowski> if you're a team contact
<czajkowski> your email address should be public!
<cjohnston> there is the contact me on the LP page..
<czajkowski> yeah I know
<czajkowski> but that's on LP then
<czajkowski> tis annoying
<cjohnston> if you go to edit details they only have users.. and i believe that it was made to where teams are broken into people
<czajkowski> cjohnston: doing one thing today
<czajkowski> and that's ireland team
<cjohnston> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-fr
<czajkowski> I'll do LD dev mails later
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> they are broken out of the team and into people
<nigelb> czajkowski: I have a question for you.
<czajkowski> sure
<nigelb> czajkowski: The loco council deals with the list of loco teams mentioned in your blog post for this cycle.  What happens if like a new loco wants to get approved?
<czajkowski> that's not a re approval is it :)
<czajkowski> so they go about as normal
<czajkowski> and just go to the meeting or mail us
<czajkowski> that mail is specifically RE APPROVAL
<nigelb> ahhhh.
<nigelb> doh, I should read properly :)
<czajkowski> no worries
<nigelb> czajkowski: Thanks :)
<czajkowski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611056/
<czajkowski> I'm so proud of my team
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> we're a small small community
<czajkowski> but bloody hell looking back we've done a lot
<czajkowski> makes me damn proud
<czajkowski> ireland is small and oss is minute compared to other parts of EU and doesnt even get a blip on the USA scale
<czajkowski> but we do damn well
<czajkowski> cjohnston: you finding loco.u.c SLOW
<czajkowski> I click on teams
<czajkowski> and slow to render
<cjohnston> it does seem so, however I'm on 3g, so I thought it was me
<czajkowski> cjohnston: nope
<czajkowski> took nearly 1 min to render that page
<cjohnston> seeing if anyone is around to look at the server.. mhall119  you here?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: it's no biggie
<czajkowski> tis just crawling
<czajkowski> wondered where you breaking it
<cjohnston> Nope.. Is summit slow for you too czajkowski ?
<nigelb> hrm, fairly okay for me.
<czajkowski> cjohnston: nope tis fine
<cjohnston> hmm
<czajkowski> jcastro: you about by any sweet love of god chance
<czajkowski> oh nm used my brai
<czajkowski> *brain
<mhall119> czajkowski: cjohnston what's going on?
<cjohnston> PM mhall119
<cjohnston> pleia2: had another delerium tremins (sp) last night
<pleia2> cjohnston: I'm in ur state, soakin up ur sun
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> pleia2: on your phone? :)
<pleia2> nigelb: nah, wifi here at the condo we're staying at
<nigelb> pleia2: Strange, I've never seen you use 'ur' before ;)
 * nigelb yawns and heads to bed.
<nigelb> Tomorrow is going to be so bad :\
<nigelb> pleia2: laters :)
<pleia2> night!
<cjohnston> pleia2: where in fl
<mhall119> cjohnston: miami
<cjohnston> ic
<topyli> any staff to help with a cloak? we need an ubuntu/member cloak for UndiFineD
<Pendulum> topyli: have you checked in #ubuntu-irc?
<topyli> Pendulum: wrong channel, sorry :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-22
<mhall119> \/w 24
<mhall119> blah
<nigelb> mhall119: add more /\/\ :)
<mhall119> doctormo: ping
<maco> mhall119: justin doesn't make sense to me. what the crack does his 4GB of ram (which i have too btw) and cpu have to do with vertical screen real estate?
<mhall119> maco: it seemed odd to me too
<maco> this is my highest resolution laptop though
<maco> it has 32 more vertical pixels than my netbook
<mhall119> I've noticed a lot of apps make assumptions on vertical space
<maco> which has 56 more horizontal pixels
<mhall119> especially when using my 701
<maco> or forget about it
<maco> because ok fine if you have 1900x1200 then maybe you'll get 4 or 5 accounts to show before it hits the bottom and fails to scroll
<maco> what if you want a 6th account?
<mhall119> I agree it's a valid bug
<maco> choqok wouldn't have a problem with number of accounts. it has tabs and you can scroll the tabs, but then choqok crashes *all the time*
<mhall119> gwibber is probably using some fancy widget for it's drop-downs that doesn't take vertical space into account
<mhall119> I've had other problems with it's dropdowns in the past
<mhall119> like, them not being attached to the window that triggered them
<maco> im a bit surprised no gwibber people said anything on that bug report in the year it's been open
<maco> year and a bit i guess really... it was reported in karmic
<mhall119> probably doesn't effect enough people
<mhall119> I'm pulling the source code right now
<mhall119> there's a lot of webkit in gwibber for UI stuff, which doesn't always work as well as GTK stuff does
<maco> hm i wonder what that does to a11y testing
<mhall119> I can guess
<mhall119> ew, the dropdown is actually a GTKWindow
<mhall119> maco: what's that bug again?
<mhall119> nvm, found it
<mhall119> maco: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/gwibber/fixes-530934
<mhall119> it's not pretty, but it's a start
<mhall119> maco: if you wouldn't mind testing that and let me know how it works on your screen
<mhall119> you can just bzr branch it, then run ./bin/gwibber
<mhall119> the size is hard-coded, I need to figure out how to make it dynamic before I propose for merging
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-14
<popey> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
 * AlanBell observes some unneccessary sword falling in the scrollback
<dholbach> AlanBell, care to elaborate? :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: hrm, yes.
<nigelb> Hey dholbach
<nigelb> Recovered from UDS yet? :)
<dholbach> haha very funny
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> I arrived last night
<nigelb> I actually did laugh IRL
<dholbach> went to bed and woke up at 1:50
<nigelb> urgh
<dholbach> managed to sleep from 6 to 8 again
<nigelb> how are you even functioning :(
 * dholbach will have another espresso
<AlanBell> dholbach: jo-erland may well have sent a few unwise emails, but I don't think he needs to exile himself from the community, much better to learn from it
<dholbach> AlanBell, did he send those mails very recently?
<AlanBell> it relates to the unity-design mailing list
<dholbach> ah ok, I'm not on there
<nigelb> Bah. This is a bad problem to have.
<nigelb> I'm clicking through too fast.
<nigelb> My bank's website logs me out because I'm too fast.
<nigelb> How does that even happen :(
<dholbach> nigelb, they must have had only older clients in their user testing ;-)
<nigelb> dholbach: haha
<nigelb> My evil plan to pay all the bills in 30 minutes, didn't work.
<nigelb> I'll have to get back to this later.
<dholbach> ciao Gwaihir - come stai?
<Gwaihir> hello dholbach! :-)
<Gwaihir> doing good, jet-lagged, but at the office :-)
<Gwaihir> how are you dholbach?
<dholbach> same :)
<popey> Morning all
<dholbach> hey popey
<nigelb> Morning popey, how was the trip back?
<popey> I am alive and awake
<popey> This we know.
<nigelb> Heh. Is this aftereffect from peruvian alcohol?
<Gwaihir> dholbach, nay weird experience on your flight back? I had a crazy guy two rows in front of me who tried to open the exit door while cruising at 12000 meters...
<popey> hah
<popey> zoiks!
<nigelb> Gwaihir: What the heck!
<dholbach> Gwaihir, wow
<dholbach> oh yeah, the peruvian alcohol I shouldn't have had
<nigelb> haha
<Gwaihir> yeah... they forced it in the bathroom for 4 hours, and were going to hand-cuff him...
<Gwaihir> quite a good flight back :-)
<nigelb> heh
<popey> did he say why he wanted out?
<Gwaihir> apparently not... but couldn't hear quite well
<Gwaihir> looks like hw was actually crazy for real, or had some kind of disease
<dholbach> wanting to join the 10 mile high club I can understanding, but opening the exit door is not the kind of thrill I'd personally be after
<Gwaihir> yeah... not on a 747 full of people...
<Gwaihir> but he had a welcoming party in Paris waiting for him
<jono> morning dholbach, popey
<dholbach> hey jono
<popey> yo
<jono> dholbach, could we detect if someone has used the sponsorship queue using LP lib?
<dholbach> I really should take a picture - in the days I was gone from home a spider managed to cast a giant spider web on one of the legs of my DJ stand - it says how I feel about having made music recently :)
<jono> and conversely, if someone has reviewed an item on the sponsorship queue?
<dholbach> jono, no, not reliably
<jono> dholbach, hmmm
<dholbach> "adding a bug comment" could be "having used the sponsoring queue"
<jono> right
<dholbach> it's hard to tell it apart
<jono> no worries
 * bkerensa waves
 * bkerensa apparently has Ubuflu now
<popey> peruvian ubuflu? ☺
<bkerensa> popey: nah genuine... coughing and sneezing =/
<jono> bed for me, night all!
<dholbach> sleep tight jono
<jono> thanks, man
<jono> night!
<huats> morning !
<dholbach> salut huats
<huats> hello dholbach
<huats> How are you ?
<dholbach> un peu fatigué :)
<dholbach> et toi?
<huats> feeling better than saturday morning ? :P
<huats> I am OK :)
<huats> thanks !
<dholbach> yeah, just tired, not hungover :)
<huats> héhé
<nigelb> not hungover... anymore :P
<s-fox> Hello community
<popey> yo
<s-fox> Hey popey , how are you?
<popey> tired ☺
<popey> just booted debian on a raspberry pi which is fun
<s-fox> Cool. Have you found a case supplier yet popey ?
<popey> s-fox: not looked
<popey> might make a lego one
<s-fox> I like the look of this case - http://www.modmypi.com/products.php
<popey> is it actually shipping?
<s-fox> They aren't starting production until the 25th
<popey> anyone go to the demo evening at UDS? did they spark up that calxeda server and run ubuntu on it?
 * popey tickles Daviey 
<nigelb> popey: calxeda is out with a live server?
<nigelb> o_O
<popey> they unveiled it at UDS
<nigelb> well played.
 * AlanBell wonders if the video of the epic davieydemo is online yet
<popey> what day was that on?
<czajkowski> first day
<czajkowski> nm
<czajkowski> that was the calxeda
<popey> no, I'm asking about davieydemo
<popey> yes, found it
<AlanBell> thursday
<AlanBell> only stopped laughing by friday
<AlanBell> http://blip.tv/ubuntu-developers/ubuntu-uds-q-thursday-plenary-pm-6140585
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3utPU99Wgg
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3utPU99Wgg&t=34m44s
<popey> links to the bit with daviey in
<AlanBell> aww, the good bit was cut!!
<popey> the cable trip?
<nigelb> what was davieydemo?
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> I want the blooper reel
<nigelb> did daviey slip and fall face down on the stage?
<AlanBell> no
<nigelb> dammit.
<AlanBell> but he nearly launched a thinkpad across the stage
<nigelb> wow
<nigelb> time of daviey's talk?
<popey> 11:53:01 < popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3utPU99Wgg&t=34m44s
<popey> 11:53:06 < popey> links to the bit with daviey in
<nigelb> popey: <3
<nigelb> Also, Daviey is cloud track lead?!?!
<cjohnston> nigelb: if you still liked us you would know that :-P
<nigelb> cjohnston: I've been so busy lately, I couldn't even listen into UDS.
<nigelb> It didn't help that UDS was really really late for me this time.
 * Daviey looks in
<cjohnston> I'm just harassing you ;-)
<cjohnston> hey Daviey
<nigelb> Daviey: We were just talking about your plenary
<nigelb> Daviey: Also, congrats on being track lead!
<nigelb> Of course, I'm not sure if it's a good thing or a curse :P
<Daviey> yeah, 'thanks'. :)
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> Daviey got special access to summit.. just what he always wanted
<nigelb> haahaha
<Daviey> cjohnston: i had that before :(
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> you still have all your access?
<cjohnston> like admin area and such?
<Daviey> ah, that was removed.. should fix that.
<cjohnston> I'll tell mhall119 you said that you would take the responsibility of summit back :-)
<Daviey> uh
<cjohnston> hehehe
<mhall119> no superuser for you!
<nigelb> lol
<mhall119> or you
<cjohnston> mhall119 must have not read my statement
<nigelb> Hey, I never had superuser.
<nigelb> I was clever enough *not* to grab it.
<dpm> ok, installed new router, no problems so far
<dholbach> dpm, which one did you get?
<dpm> dholbach, I was actually considering buying one, but then I changed my adsl plan to a cheaper one and I got a new one from the phone company. It's still a crappy one, but better than the one that I got. It's an Amper BSH ASL-26555
<dpm> the only complaint so far is that I cannot figure out how to use WPS with it, although it supports it
<dholbach> ah ok, I'm looking into buying a new one
<dpm> yeah, I'm still thinking of getting a new one, but for now, this one is already an improvement :)
<dholbach> :)
<daker> good morning JanC http://www.lematin.ma/express/Anniversaire_Il-y-a-72-ans-des-Marocains-a-Gembloux/166512.html
<daker> ;)
<dholbach> mhall119, I'm porting some of my stats to a django project and run into a problem when importing data (it's arguably quite a bit of it - I expect several 100Ks), but the data structure isn't too complicated, are there any silver bullets for speeding up data import?
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<forestpiskie> hi dholbach jono
<jono> hey forestpiskie
<forestpiskie> how's things now UDS is all over for a few months - got some work to do now :)
<jono> forestpiskie, lots to do!
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> yep
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<dpm> let me restart IRC, though
<jono> hey dpm
<jono> one sec
<dpm> ok
<jussi01> sigh :/
<jussi01> is ubuntu unable to now be installed with encryption? :/
<dholbach> enough blueprint spam for today, I'll go and call it a day :)
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<mhall119> dholbach: what was the problem you had with importing?
<popey> jussi01: i use ecryptfs on all my machines
<dholbach> mhall119, let's talk tomorrow
<mhall119> ok
<dholbach> mhall119, basically it's just "import of data takes 3-4 hours"
<jussi01> popey: Im talking about the little checkbox in ubiquity
<dholbach> which sucks slightly
<popey> yes, thats ecryptfs
<dholbach> alright, let's chat tomorrow then - thanks for your help :)
<jussi01> popey: I couldnt install today :/
 * dholbach → turntables
<popey> jussi01: what happened?
<jussi01> popey: ubi-usersetup failed. I havent got the full message here, but Im about to retry and see if it happens again
<popey> was it a clean machine?
<popey> or does it have stuff on other partitions?
<jussi01> popey: completely clean HDD. no other partions, full hdd used, not even windows
<popey> interesting. wonder if it was the setting up of encrypted swap that failed, seen that before
<jussi01> popey: possibly. let me try again and give you a full error message
<jussi01> AMD64, normal ubuntu precise
<popey> also, you can file a bug if you have net connectivity, "ubuntu bug ubiquity"
<popey> then it'll capture the /var/log/installer logs
<popey> should do anyway ;)
<popey> coffee time!
<jussi01> oh, yeah, good point.
<jussi01> popey: thanks
<jussi01> popey: strange, it now works.
<popey> yay I guess
<jussi01> perhaps it was the fact it was a totally empty disk, dunno
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you have anything to add to the UDS review in relation to Summit/displays/similar?
<mhall119> the what?
<cjohnston> I emailed you about it
<cjohnston> Things that went bad, good and things to do next time
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<technoviking> s-fox: so I think Ubuntu is ready to be the default on forums, have not heard FC so I assume no one has a problem with it
<mhall119> I was going to put "Good: All blame could be placed on Chris, not me", but I figure you'd just remove that
<s-fox> technoviking,  It reads easier on xp since the tweak. could be a little bigger imo
<s-fox> +1 on making it default technoviking
<mhall119> s-fox: do you know what the status is on getting that app developer forum?
<popey> like the new theme
<technoviking> popey: enough to post to the forums :)
<forestpiskie> :)
<forestpiskie> hi technoviking - thanks by the way - good job :)
<cjohnston> technoviking: rocking job on the theme
<technoviking> still needs some minor tweak, but this is good enough for public consumption
<forestpiskie> technoviking: yep
 * jcastro nods
<popey> technoviking: nope ☺
<scott-work> jcastro: when do you think you can send me that form for the vudu blueprint?
<jcastro> we need to ask what form they need
<jcastro> let me check
<technoviking> put the new one with orange header bar in place as default
<jcastro> scott-work: link me to your current wiki page
<jcastro> mhall119: are you around today?
<mhall119> jcastro: I am
<jcastro> mhall119: you need to send a mail to oren (cc in scott), and let him know what happened at UDS, link to the blueprint, wiki, etc.
<jcastro> and then ask him how to proceed to start working with design on the thing
<mhall119> jcastro: do we not need to fill out this form you've been talking about?
<jcastro> yes, he'll likely send you a form to fill out
<technoviking> s-fox: I am making clean2/3 not selectable to help user move to the new theme
<jcastro> where you'll have to fill out use cases, user stories, etc.
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> "Joe Bob is a welder and loves his computer..." and so on
<mhall119> heh
<nigelb> jcastro!
<nigelb> I feel like I haven't seen you around in ages :)
<jcastro> hey man!
<jcastro> yeah it's been a while
<nigelb> oh right, we missed you at open week.
<nigelb> that's why I feel like I haven't seen you around a lot
 * jcastro makes nice clean trello columns
<jcastro> ARCHIVE how I love thee
<scott-work> jcastro: you mean the ubuntu wiki page?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScottLavender
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> the page with your information on your idea, etc.
<scott-work> jcastro: blueprint?
<jcastro> sure, that will work
<scott-work> that's all i got, besides my head and i'm not sending that to you :P
<balloons> scott-work, lol
<scott-work> jcastro: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-q-juju-and-the-hud
<jcastro> k, mhall119 ^^^ make sure oren has a link to the bp
<scott-work> jcastro: yeah, mhall119 is like the secret weapon for this in my opinion :P
<scott-work> he's the one that actually knows how to do something productive like code things
<jcastro> mhall119: yea so like "Hi Oren, check out this bp, Mark says we should iterate with you on this, what do we do now?" <--- is the TL;DR what you want to ask
<scott-work> jcastro: are you going to contact the other two people that mark mentioned?  or should we do that too?
<jcastro> Oren should know what to do
<mhall119> jcastro: already sent
<popey> http://wilwheaton.typepad.com/wwdnbackup/2012/05/an-example-of-the-usefulness-of-bittorrent-for-entirely-legal-purposes.html
<popey> nice to see Wil Wheaton trying out Ubuntu
<czajkowski> he;s a lot of fun on big bang theory
<AlanBell> he is a long time linux user
<popey> yay, my "purge all the ppas" script works well
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/purgealltheppas
<popey> suggestions/patches welcome!
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> something is eating up all my diskspace on 2 of my machines
<snap-l> *cough*
<czajkowski> popey: oh sweet thank you
<mhall119> cjohnston: can we get a mailing list for UDS schedulers?
<mhall119> I can have cron run the deadblueprints command and email the output to a single email
<jcastro> technoviking: hey cool
<jcastro> the new skin is live for me already!
<mhall119> popey: nice meme-based-script
<popey> thanks ☺
<AlanBell> how does one set up dns servers in ubuntu server these days
<nigelb> why isn't there an ubuntumemes.tumblr.com yet?
 * mhall119 awaits popey's y-u-no script
<nigelb> mhall119: ^
<popey> AlanBell: in network manager
<AlanBell> not by poking at resolv.conf I think
<mhall119> nigelb: because you haven't made it yet
<AlanBell> ooh, wrong channel
 * czajkowski got a y you no t-shirt for her bf, he's now wearing it looking rather too happy for my liking 
<mhall119> lol
<popey> AlanBell: edit connection, choose auto dhcp (addresses only)
<nigelb> haha
<czajkowski> he's gone off to hackspae meeting
<mhall119> czajkowski: Michelle wants to see the background you put on the projector
<czajkowski> mhall119: it's in the G+ folder desktop themes
<czajkowski> mhall119: https://plus.google.com/photos/102921374554385564572/albums/5730819334465556225
<czajkowski> including this weeks one :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: got it
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> jono: are we having a call today?
<jono> mhall119, yeah, just running a few mins late
<jono> wont be long
<mhall119> ok
<popey> mhall119: i have a plan for y-u-no-work
<mhall119> +1
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<jcastro> technoviking: the favicon still seems old
<jcastro> though there has to be some clever one you can use
<jcastro> since everyone uses the ubuntu one
<jcastro> and it makes it hard to identify a tab when everyone uses the same ubuntu one
<technoviking> asked IS to replace it
<technoviking> don't have access to the forums root only images dir
<jcastro> k I got a call with mbarnett this afternoon, I'll chat about it
<technoviking> cool
<technoviking> I will work on an forum favico maybe to be somewhat different
<cjohnston> mhall119: the issue though is that we have uds schedulers and linaro schedulers, and they both need their own.. would it be possible to do two different crons?
<mhall119> it would be necessary, one using ubuntu_settings and the other using linaro_settings
<cjohnston> ok.. that works.. let me try something
<balloons> IAmNotThatGuy, i just have to tell you.. your irc nick is awesome
<cjohnston> mhall119: you are ready for the email addresses now correct?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I don't have a cron or anything ready, no, I need to double-check that the dead blueprints command only prints out dead blueprints too
<cjohnston> we ran it the other day and it didnt seem to do anything else
<jono> cprofitt, so I chatted to mhall119 earlier about the accomplishments
<jono> mhall119 is happy to work on the scripts
<cprofitt> jono: cool... thought he would be
<jono> cprofitt, so if you can get started on the docs, that would be cool
<jono> we can then land them
<cprofitt> I got two busy weeks ahead of me right now, but I can grind on it after that
<jono> I think these will be really nice accoms
<jono> cool
<cprofitt> yea, they will be awesome accomplishments
<cprofitt> I want to try and learn the scripting as well... and then I can suggest work on some others as well
<jono> cprofitt, cool
<jono> yeah the scripting is pretty easy :-)
<cprofitt> gotta make a few juju charms too...
<scott-work> czajkowski:  lol, those are hilarious backgrounds
<czajkowski> scott-work: :)
<cjohnston> czajkowski: does it beat the background from last week?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: am not gonna live that down am I
<czajkowski> and yes it does
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> at least I made you all smile and wake up
<czajkowski> and I got people to help on the LTP
<czajkowski> so all can be forgiven
<cjohnston> very true
<czajkowski> https://plus.google.com/photos/102921374554385564572/albums/5730819334465556225/5742334825070759346
<czajkowski> this weeks pic
<cjohnston> that doesnt even come close to last weeks
<czajkowski> :)
<balloons> czajkowski, never fail to impress
<czajkowski> hey if it makes ye smile it;s a good way to start a monday!
<snap-l> Smile is not the first thing I've done with some of czajkowski's wallpapers
<MrChrisDruif> czajkowski; Pedigree commercial?
<s9iper1> any body know why this page is not updated ?
<s9iper1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/AsiaOceania
<s9iper1> it show the past date
<AlanBell> s9iper1: there is a bit of a reorganisation in process of the boards
<pleia2> s9iper1: we're currently reorganizing and restaffing the membership boards: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/04/25/membership-boards-restaffing-and-reorganization/
<s9iper1> hmmm
<s9iper1> than when it suppose that process will end ?
<pleia2> as the post explains, the call for nominations ends on May 18th, from there we'll move forward with getting the new boards into plac
<pleia2> e
<s9iper1> ok thanks so much
<daker-cloud> czajkowski: do you know who is responsible of the design for LP ?
<czajkowski> daker-cloud: what do you mean?
<popey> someone _designed_ it!? :p
 * czajkowski sends popey to the naughty step 
<daker-cloud> czajkowski: i mean if there is a team responsible of the design part of LP
<czajkowski> daker-cloud: well it was desinged  a long time ago, there is a design guy on our team also, but no new designs have been done under him
<daker-cloud> ok, they have more focus on the backend rather than ui/ux
<czajkowski> daker-cloud: well there is design and then there is layouts, like say bug viewing/sorting which isn's design but is ui stuff
<daker-cloud> czajkowski: i am not happy with it ux :/
<czajkowski> daker-cloud: well we are hoping people want to get involved in LP dev and have blogged about this and how to develop, so if you do want to fix areas the launchpad-dev channel is the best place to get involved
<daker-cloud> last time i have tried to install LP, i run the script then i was told to install hundred of packages :/
<mhall119> daker-cloud: nigelb and cjohnston both got a local development setup of LP working
<mhall119> I'm sure you can too
<AlanBell> there is a cloudy plan for it too
<mhall119> you mean a vague, nebulous plan?
<popey> i think gmb plans to juju-ify it
<AlanBell> yes, exactly, it involves juju
<daker-cloud> AlanBell: no money no cloudy plan for me
<czajkowski> he tried at uds but it kept failing to jujuify
<mhall119> daker-cloud: LXC lets you juju deploy locally
<popey> yeah
<popey> i played with juju with lxc on my laptop
<popey> worked well
<daker-cloud> ok people we are in 2012 and LP is still using a button to logout http://i.imgur.com/gxhoO.png :)
<czajkowski> daker-cloud: so does lots of things
<daker-cloud> czajkowski: i know LP does lots of things, LP is a webapp and the web is moving fast, very fast.
<czajkowski> daker-cloud: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/contributing-to-launchpad
<daker-cloud> czajkowski: you forgot to say : patch welcome :)
<czajkowski> I said that earlier :)
<czajkowski> right sleep for me
<czajkowski> trying to reset my noggin
<czajkowski> toodles
<technoviking> Got our first, change the forums theme back or I quit using Ubuntu message:)
<mhall119> technoviking: lol
<balloons> technoviking, good! your on the right track!
<balloons> :-)
<technoviking> heh
<daker-cloud> mhall119: 182 packages to install :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-15
<ScottL> jono, do you know if any of the video for the flavour plenary presentations will be made public or available?
<ScottL> i received a few compliments but i probably looked derpy, but i would probably like to watch it anyways just to see ;)
<jono> ScottL, they are already online
<jono> ScottL, look on YouTube for the Tuesday plenaries
<jono> unfortunately the sound is pretty bad on it
<cjohnston> jono: I told Hope you missed her
<jono> cjohnston, :-)
<ScottL> jono, sweet!  thanks
<IAmNotThatGuy> balloons, ;]
<IAmNotThatGuy> Good morning all o/
<pleia2> I have a camera now \o/
<pleia2> the google hangouts may begin
<pleia2> :P
<nigelb> pleia2: hehehe
<czajkowski> pleia2: yay
<czajkowski> we shall finally see you
<pleia2> now I'll have to brush my hair before CC meetings
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> I'd like to be asleep :s
<pleia2> it's only 7PM! :)
<czajkowski> lady do not go there :p
<czajkowski> pleia2: lol
<pleia2> haha, a billion random internet people
<czajkowski> very ranadom
<czajkowski> hence me running away
<nigelb> czajkowski: why are you awake at this crazy hour?
<czajkowski> daker-cloud: if you need help re lp dev lotta folks alive in #launchpad-dev
<czajkowski> nigelb: can't sleep :s
<nigelb> :(
<czajkowski> my bod thinks it's 7pm
<nigelb> I first thought you were still in Cali.
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> I went to bed at 10
<czajkowski> woke at 12 when bf came home from hackspace chatted to him
<czajkowski> now he's asleep
<czajkowski> and I'm wide awake eating bickies
<nigelb> maybe you should have some nice tea :)
<czajkowski> having ribena :D
<czajkowski> reading work mail and closing bugs
<nigelb> HA :)
<nigelb> Oh well, productive insomnia.
<czajkowski> aye and getting to catch up with the rest of the team
<czajkowski> lots are in AU
<czajkowski> pleia2: for hangouts I usually pick a circle, for CC you're all in one so handy to start, also handy when travelling I have bf in one so I can just have a hangoug with him
<pleia2> yeah, I was just testing my camera so I figured why not :)
<pleia2> now I know why not...
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> bit scarey alright
<pleia2> in case I ever need a reminder that the internet is full of creeps :)
<czajkowski> yeah :s
<nigelb> pleia2: There's always IRC to remind me of that.
<czajkowski> oh not the G+ was worse
<czajkowski> aol flash backs most defiately
<czajkowski> right going to attempt this sleep lark
<pleia2> good luck :)
<dholbach> good morning
<alourie> hello
<czajkowski> aloha
<ejat> morning ..
<jono> morning dholbach
<jono> hey folks
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> dholbach,  I have a few cool things I hacked on tonight :-)
<dholbach> oh yeah - what is it?
<jono> automated testing for accomplishments:  http://213.138.100.229/battery/
<jono> and I also graphed the growth of users and trophies that are awarded: http://213.138.100.229/graphs/
<dholbach> so you specify a community member who you know already achieved it and the system will test if that's true?
<jono> dholbach, indeed
<jono> we test for both success and failure
<jono> and every accomplishment has a test file
<jono> so we can run all accomplishments daily and report any failures
<jono> which will be essential we have hundreds of accomplishments
<czajkowski> jono: go sleepy
<jono> czajkowski, heh, Erica just said the same thing
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> jono, good work
<jono> dholbach, cheers
<jono> it is fun watching all the bits coming together :-)
 * jono rubs hands like Mr Burns
<jono> I also added an accomplishment for if you are on Planet Ubuntu
<jono> ok bedtime for me
<jono> night!
<huats> morning !
<czajkowski> huats: salut
<huats> hey czajkowski
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> AlanBell: what's the LP team you need to access the etherpad?
<mhall119> cjohnston: ^^ ?
<cjohnston> ubuntu-etherpad
<AlanBell> thats the one
<AlanBell> at the moment
<mhall119> thanks
<daker> mhall119, is this true http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-Prepares-a-GNOME-Flavor-of-Ubuntu-269229.shtml ?
<dpm> daker, http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/tm8fn/canonical_prepares_a_gnome_flavor_of_ubuntu/
<dpm> "To be clear, this is not something Canonical staff are working on, but instead volunteers will be working on this project. These volunteers will contribute in much the same way as other derivatives and flavors, and Canonical will be providing infrastructure to support the project, as we do with our other derivatives and flavors."
<daker> dpm, thanks ツ
<dpm> :)
<jcastro> bah, blueprints
<jcastro> I will tackle you in 5 minutes
<jcastro> and then you will own me
<jcastro> mhall119: hey so you mail Oren yet?
<jcastro> we probably want to schedule a meeting with him asap
<jcastro> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> jcastro, pong
<jcastro> hey I can't find it now
<jcastro> but the URL with the list of things sponsors need to go through?
<jcastro> the actual queue?
<dholbach> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<jcastro> ta!
<jcastro> where can I find that code?
<jcastro> I need all that goodness for charms
<jcastro> dholbach: ah dude, you put it in the bug report!
<jcastro> dholbach: any other  associated tools we should rip off?
<dholbach> no, I think that should be fine
<jcastro> cool, and the tool you use to schedule patch pilot?
<dholbach> oh, I forgot - imbrandon wanted to send me an email
<dholbach> do you want me to mail it to you?
<dholbach> or somebody else?
 * czajkowski will be taking part in flossie next week http://www.flossie.org/?page_id=125
<dholbach> jcastro, should I mail the script to you or mail it to somebody else?
<jcastro> myself and juan negron please.
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, I emailed him yesterday
<mhall119> czajkowski: you don't slow down, do you?
<czajkowski> mhall119: I took it easy yesterdayish
<czajkowski> today I learnt am taking on support for one project
<czajkowski> and updating over hauling a wiki help site
<dholbach> jcastro, sent
<czajkowski> mhall119: I thrive on being busy
<czajkowski> mhall119: and lists!
<jcastro> anyone know when the line will be set for the work items?
<cjohnston> jcastro: I believe the 31st is when I'll do it
<jcastro> ah ok
<cjohnston> IIRC last time I did it was the feature definition freeze
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> meeting in 10?
<jcastro> "Went to UDS, see my blueprints. Bye."
<dpm> yeah, I was wondering whether we need a meeting, last week being UDS and all what we were doing being public. I'm happy with either
<MrChrisDruif> Meeting?
<balloons> it'll be an interesting one.. :-)
<jono> mhall119, jcastro, dholbach, dpm, balloons do you want to do the meeting?
<jono> as we were all at UDS
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, just reading the scrollback
<jcastro> "Everyone check the blueprints" works for me
<balloons> lol
<jono> yeah I am not sure we need it
<dpm> jono, yeah, that's what we were discussing just a few mins ago, I don't think we need it, either
<jono> ok, cool
<mhall119> same
<dholbach> yeah, I think I have notes of the last 2-3 weeks, but it's mostly just "UDS and 12.10 prep"
<balloons> pretty much
<dpm> we can just paste the summary video :)
<balloons> lol
<mhall119> yeah, my last 2 weeks are "spring and uds"
<mhall119> sprint
<jcastro> hey so
<jcastro> cjohnston: says we have like 2 weeks until the line freezes
<jcastro> so we should all be cognizant of that
<jcastro> ie. you have 2 weeks to sort your work items
 * mhall119 has his blueprints updated
<jcastro> then after that, smoke if you got em
<balloons> line freezes?
 * jono makes a coffee
<dpm> good point, thanks jcastro. cjohnston, do we know the actual date?
<jono> not getting enough sleep this week
<dpm> Anyway, there you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2hYVxK1_RY :)
<cjohnston> 31 i think is when ill do it
 * jono yawns
<dpm> cool, thanks cjohnston
<jcastro> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/jorge.html
<jcastro> balloons: ^^^^
<jcastro> you need to have the WI done and settled before he draws the line down the graph
<balloons> ah
<jcastro> which determines the slope
<balloons> gotcha
<jcastro> so like, I kept adding/removing
<balloons> right.. so nothing I did is "scheduled" for quantal yet
<jcastro> and that screws you in the end
<jcastro> right
<balloons> I'm assuming I have to put it on the map for quantal
<cjohnston> jono has to approve your blueprints to be put on status
<jcastro> I basically try to get them up there and as granular as I can
<jcastro> so when he draws the line you're not doomed
<balloons> this line sounds SO scary
<mhall119> lol
<balloons> it makes sense cjohnston is behind it
<cjohnston> balloons: if you don't follow your line I get your raise
<scott-work> jcastro: sorry, didn't send the email yet to you, which address do you typically prefer, ubuntu or gmail?
<jcastro> ubuntu, it heads to gmail anyway
<jcastro> balloons: one cycle I totally "cheated" and started doing work and closing them out
<jcastro> then the line reset and I was basically screwed all cycle
<mhall119> scott-work: which email/
<mhall119> ?
<mhall119> I send the one to oren and CC'd you
<balloons> jcastro, ohh? so don't close anything for 2 weeks etheir eh?
<jcastro> just go normal
<jcastro> neither overclose or underclose
<jcastro> though for me I like to break up my WI into as many as possible so I have more manageable chunks.
<jcastro> so instead of "Redo sponsorship process for charms"
<jcastro> I'll break that up into like 5  or 6 items
<cjohnston> jcastro: are you giving up UDS to mhall119 completely this cycle?
<jcastro> I don't do UDS!
<cjohnston> do you have the crew email saved somewhere or do you just go look it up from sent mail every time? i want to change it a little bit based on feedback from this past time
<jcastro> it's the same
<jcastro> ditto the wiki page
<jcastro> the one with the hamm quote on it
<jcastro> the mail is like "Congratulations/I'm sorry!"
<jcastro> same as always
<cjohnston> k
<balloons> lol
<cjohnston> we need to get people to reply to the email ack'ing it
<technoviking> sigh...
<nothingspecial> keep it up technoviking :D
<mhall119> technoviking: recoving?
<nothingspecial> I am mostly seeing good comments :)
<mhall119> are people still complaining that the forums have a nice theme now?
<jono> people are complaining about the forums theme?
<jcastro> But linux is about choice!
<jono> some people really are idiots
<nothingspecial> not much, it's just the people who don't like it are alot more vocal
<jono> ignore them
<nothingspecial> as usual
<jcastro> luckily we don't let people run things just  because they're loud
<mhall119> +1 jcastro
<jono> indeed
<jcastro> hey so, is it too late to whine about forum sigs again? :)
<jono> lol
<nothingspecial> whining has been outlawed
<jcastro> I don't get the font size thing, browsers have had per-site adjustment that remembers for like 2 years
<technoviking> is the forums brighter than other ubuntu.com sites?
<nothingspecial> To be fair, it is mainly constructive criticism
<jcastro> looks way less brighter actually
<mhall119> like a shining beacon on a hill
<dholbach> technoviking, it's brighter than it was before, but much less bright than other ubuntu sites
<nothingspecial> I would say less bright
<AlanBell> font sizes are good, it is a fluid layout and adjusts nicely
<technoviking> it is mostly constructive
<jcastro> they gray background on the forum thread itself
<jcastro> the one people read
<jcastro> looks like it's the exact gray as everything else (unscientific calibrated eye)
<nothingspecial>  some people spend an awful lot of time on the forums
<AlanBell> my calibrated eyes say it looks like #F7F6F5
<jcastro> <3 science
<AlanBell> it isn't an 'official' tint, but I think it is fine
<jcastro> what's the official tint?
<jcastro> for the light grey I mean
<technoviking> and sorry about my fine whine here :)
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/97235/why-does-gmusicbrowser-not-integrate-well-with-the-sound-menu
<jcastro> that uses a grey tint for the words too
<AlanBell> http://design.canonical.com/brand/5.%20Ubuntu%20colour%20palettes%20and%20colour%20landscape.pdf
<jcastro> I say just copy that
<jcastro> since we know MT made that one
<technoviking> though #f7f6f5 was official
<technoviking> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<technoviking> Warm Grey 10%: #F7F6F5
<AlanBell> so it is
<AlanBell> silly documents that disagree with each other
<AlanBell> http://design.canonical.com/brand/D.%20Ubuntu%20Web%20Guidelines.pdf
<AlanBell> #AEA79F
 * AlanBell isn't good at calculating 10% of hex colours
<AlanBell> anyhow, the new forums theme rocks from my point of view
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> sigh, Jill fed the wild ducks while I was gone
<jcastro> now they are at my window wanting food
<jcastro> at least they're soft and fluffly and entertaining
<mhall119> this is what happens when you don't get her a dog
<dholbach> "a home without a dog is just a house"
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> I got them on video
<snap-l> jcastro: Pretty soon you'll have Geese.
<snap-l> And they're nasty in comparison to the ducks.
<jcastro> nah, my turkeyducks are awesome
<jcastro> they're an invasive species
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/116015965439782966698/albums/5742787655778471441
<jcastro> turkey ducks
<snap-l> Is that where turducken comes from?
<jcastro> heh
<dholbach> hey asomething
<asomething> dholbach, hello!
<akgraner> balloons, ok - what's your schedule look like on Thursday?  Ready for that post UDS interview/Hangout?
<dholbach> I just noticed that quadrispro started uploading videos of the uds party
<dholbach> that's probably a good point for me to call it a day and go away from the computer :-P
<balloons> akgraner, hmm
<balloons> I am leaving thurday, so it would need to be earlier in the day
<akgraner> balloons, will you be back next week?
<balloons> as far as ready.. I know I'm not today :-)
<balloons> yes
<dholbach> alright my friends - I'm off - have a great rest of your day :)
<balloons> bye dholbach
<akgraner> balloons, wanna shoot for the 23rd then?
<akgraner> I leave on the 24th for Hong Kong so I'm off the grid until after 3 June
<akgraner> jcastro, did you still want to do the Live "After UDS" Q&A Hangout on Friday?
 * balloons checks calendar
<akgraner> balloons, thanks
<balloons> yep, all good
<balloons> let's plan for that
<balloons> what time?
<akgraner> ok - how about 11am EST?
<balloons> err. wait.. the 23rd
<balloons> i thought you meant 24th
<balloons> lol
<balloons> 23rd, I can do 12 noon or later
<akgraner> hehe - I might be able to - if it's early like before noon EST on the 24th
<balloons> I can do 24th in the morning
<akgraner> balloons, awesome  - how does either 10 or 11 am EST on Thursday the 24th sound?
<akgraner> you pick
<balloons> let's do the 10 am
<akgraner> balloons, 10 am it is.  I'll email you the info (links etc) where people can view the stream at  - so you can promote it as well.
<balloons> awesome.. your in the calendar
<akgraner> as are you in mine :-)
<cjohnston> mhall119: the dates on the burndown charts are fixed
<mhall119> \o/
<nigelb>  /ws 20
<nigelb> gah
<mhall119> czajkowski: is there a way to get a list of BP's that I have a workitem on?
<AlanBell> mhall119: won't they turn up here http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/mhall119.html when they have been transferred onto blueprints?
<mhall119> yeah, after they've approved
<balloons> I'm in the same boat
<cjohnston> Mr. AlanBell has work items here: http://status.ubuntu.com/summit-2012/
<cjohnston> You could do an LP search, but knowing how many BPs you have been on mhall119, it would prolly take a while
<balloons> if you figure it out mhall119 let me know
<balloons> can we poll lp for work items somehow?
<mhall119> balloons: I don't think so
<balloons> I mean, I guess I can do it manually
<balloons> that sounds.. um.. fun
<AlanBell> I was going to do some pad scraping for Alison
<AlanBell> hoik out all the pad text and grep for lines starting with [
<balloons> I'll probably harvest my emails
<balloons> from lp
<AlanBell> now, how can I get a list of all meeting slugs from summit?
<AlanBell> for uds-q
<cjohnston> AlanBell: api
<mhall119> AlanBell: http://summit.ubuntu.com/api/meeting/?summit__name=uds-q
<AlanBell> perfect, I was nearly there ;)
<AlanBell> there are 324 meetings that I can see
<AlanBell> ooh wget to something behind openID. Interesting.
<cjohnston> jono: can we retarget the milestone for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-app-developer-tutorial-growth so I stop getting spammed please?
<Daviey> AlanBell: probably easier to reuse a cookie, but less reliable.
<mhall119> AlanBell: is there no end to our openid trouble?
<mhall119> :(
<cjohnston> AlanBell is the end to our openid trouble
<AlanBell> Daviey: yeah, I am doing that
<AlanBell> it only needs to work once
<jcastro> hey balloons
<jcastro> is there a way to request certain coverage?
<balloons> jcastro, what do you mean? test coverage?
<balloons> app coverage?
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/966556
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966556 in empathy "Share Desktop with Empathy need before to go to Share your Desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jcastro> app/use case
<jcastro> so basically, we shipped 12.04 with broken desktop sharing
<jcastro> (Ken is on it and will SRU it)
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> yes, perfect example
<jcastro> yeah so when I run into things like this
<balloons> we can add coverage for that
<jcastro> what should I do?
<jcastro> ok, tell you. Got it. :)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> umm.. no good point
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> i'll note it and talk about it
<balloons> maybe a tag on the bug (i know, YAT)
<jcastro> I just randomly ran into it today
<cjohnston> balloons: can we get test coverage for summit?
<balloons> cjohnston, I'm sure since your a web developer you don't have any tests
 * balloons ducks
<balloons> do you have any unit test coverage?
<cjohnston> we have tests
<balloons> awesome
<balloons> so what do you do when you find a bug?
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/tests.py
<cjohnston> fie a bug in LP and assign mhall119
<balloons> right -- do you write a regression test for it?
<balloons> to make sure it's covered and won't happen again?
 * cjohnston doesnt write tests
<balloons> or otherwise expand your tests to cover it, etc
<balloons> aka, when you get a bug you want to reproduce
<balloons> you have 2 options
<balloons> do it manually, or write a test to do it
<balloons> there is a third option
<balloons> don't reproduce at all
<balloons> :-)
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> balloons: we *should* write regression tests, yes
<cjohnston> it isnt a bug if i dont trigger it
<balloons> so the easiest way to get good coverage is to simply follow that mantra
<cjohnston> dont trigger bugs?
<balloons> got a bug.. write a test to reproduce, fix the bug.. test now passes
<balloons> bug should never happen again
<cjohnston> oh.
<cjohnston> would probably be helpful if i could write tests then
<mhall119> or if you knew a QA guy who would write them for you
<cjohnston> that sounds better
<balloons> no no no
<cjohnston> that would be a great way for said QA guy to work on ubuntu membership
<balloons> I don't have the mindpower today to soapbox on this I don't think
<balloons> heh
<balloons> if you divide a dev team into tasks like that, it is non-optimal
<cjohnston> even better, he is offering to code AND write tests
<balloons> anyways.. I know devs.. devs won't write tests.. heck, maybe it's too hard
<balloons> depending on the language and tools, it can be
<cjohnston> it doesnt make sense to me
<cjohnston> thats my issue
<cjohnston> writing tests makes sense.. the actual process doesnt
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> what is summit in?
<cjohnston> pythoon
<balloons> I don't have a ton of web exp.. but I did do quite a bit of php
<balloons> ahh python.. django/
<balloons> ?
<cjohnston> yes
<balloons> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.2/topics/testing/
<cjohnston> mhall119 may do bad things if you mention summit and php in a sentence, fwiw
<balloons> see above cjohnston .. no excuse for you, haha
<balloons> batteries included
<balloons> :-)
<cjohnston> still doesn't make sens
<cjohnston> sense
<balloons> what doesn't make sense about it
 * mhall119 gets stabby when peoiple start using PHP around summit
<balloons> understanding how to test your code causes you to sometimes change the way you code
<balloons> which imho is a good thing
<balloons> you get cleaner interfaces
<cjohnston> i get what they are doing, its being able to reproduce
<balloons> if you can't test it.. likely something is lacking in your design.. personal experience
<balloons> your basic unit tests are intended to take your methods thru all the motions
<balloons> you want to create objects and run all the methods on said objects.. then verify the data looks the way you want it to when your done
<balloons> aka, if you have a method that joins 2 strings
<balloons> you want to test that it indeed, does join 2 strings
<balloons> you would setup and create 2 strings
<balloons> call the method and pass the strings
<balloons> then check the result against what you know the data should look like.. aka the 2 strings joined
<balloons> from then on you want to test all your edge cases as well.. what if I don't pass 2 strings... what if one of the strings has a weird character in it, etc.. poor example I guess, but you get it (i hope)
<cjohnston> i get the concepts
<jcastro> mhall119: hey it's been 2 days, Ubuntu TV PPA?
<jcastro> :)
<balloons> cjohnston, then it sounds like you simply need to try it
<mhall119> jcastro: what are you asking me for?  It's popey's work item
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> popey: hey. satan.
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> oh god another post uds memem
<czajkowski> *meme
<jcastro> technoviking: hanging in there?
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<jono> popey, around?
<czajkowski> jono: he hasnt' been around much today, sick with ubuflu
<jono> ahhh
<jono> sounds like a good opportunity to humiliate him on the Internet
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> jono: yer evil
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> at least it's on G+ and nopt on planet that killed peoples phones when trying to read planet the last time
<czajkowski> jcastro: you about having issues logging into AU, as going in via LP open id
<jcastro> hmm?
<czajkowski> pmd you
<AlanBell> cjohnston: mhall119 and anyone else who was looking for it, http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/actions.txt which is grepped from http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/uds-q.tar.gz which is the content of every pad from UDS-Q
<cjohnston> 1.. yay!
<AlanBell> I just used cat and grep and sort to make the big list, someone with better grep skills than me could probably add in the sessions that they were grepped from
<czajkowski> AlanBell: WOW!
<AlanBell> that did involve opening 324 tabs in firefox and then closing them all again one by one
<czajkowski> you have the patience of a saint
<AlanBell> it was an accident, I was a bit annoyed at it!
<czajkowski> hmm guess I should poke synet about upgrading from 10.04 https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-7baUmnR-130/T7JrnsCWPuI/AAAAAAAADbw/d4EyGWUyIsE/s696/12+-+1  weird seeing at login screen
<greg-g> btw, less than 50 bugs until LP hits 1,000,000
<AlanBell> woot
<greg-g> everyone go file your pet bug and hope to get it!
<greg-g> czajkowski: I assume there is a blog post lined up and ready to go? :)
<jcastro> greg-g: missed you on friday. :(
<greg-g> jcastro: yeah man :(
<greg-g> as you could infer from my last blog post, last week wasn't good :(
<czajkowski> greg-g: let me count the ways on how long my to do list is right now :)
<greg-g> haha
<greg-g> ditto, I should ignore this, but I love stupid numbers
<czajkowski> we have a comms guy on the team shall remind him of this )
<czajkowski> :)
<greg-g> czajkowski: someone should get a t-shirt or something
<czajkowski> I have ooodles of stickers
<czajkowski> I'll send you some :)
<greg-g> weeee!
<MrChrisDruif> But he has learnt that he could better use chromium next time
<technoviking> jcastro: it is all good, the header matches the wiki and ubuntu.com better (flush to top and smaller)
<czajkowski> technoviking: it looks great well done
<technoviking> have one person saying that the new forums theme violate ADA standards, may send him CC way :)
<technoviking> bwhahaha!!!!
<jcastro> yeah that looks nice
<czajkowski> ADA?
<jcastro> looks like on the site it has a bit of a 3dish darker vibe too
<jcastro> czajkowski: americans with disabilities act
<czajkowski> ther eis an act just for the ameicans?
<czajkowski> not a world standard?
<czajkowski> most odd
<technoviking> anyone know where I can get a copy of the wide dotted background from ubuntu.com?
 * AlanBell is quite glad we don't have a common legislature with the USA
<jcastro> is it in the web assets?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: why?
<AlanBell> that is a big topic :)
<AlanBell> specifically on the ADA stuff technoviking, get them to provide details and file bugs
<AlanBell> I would be astonished if the new theme was in any way worse than the old theme
<jcastro> that's just "I don't like the theme and I know what the ADA is"
<jcastro> ditto 503c probably
<jcastro> and so on
<cjohnston> technoviking: summit
<cjohnston> technoviking: what are the complaints about ada
 * AlanBell gives czajkowski http://www.oireachtas.ie/viewdoc.asp?DocID=4338&CatID=87 so as not to be left out
<czajkowski> ahhh
<AlanBell> with every country having its own legal standards for how a website should work you are always going to be non-compliant somewhere in the world
<cjohnston> I'm curious as to the specific complaints
<technoviking> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuforums.org/+bug/999432
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 999432 in ubuntuforums.org "Theme background and contrast causing vision dificulty and headaches." [Undecided,Fix released]
<AlanBell> srsly
<jcastro> COMPLAINS ABOUT WHITE BRIGHT
<jcastro> POSTS ON LAUNCHPAD
<jcastro> I need a meme generator
<czajkowski> wow
<cjohnston> technoviking: please make sure you are following the guidelines
<technoviking> cjohnston: yup, as close as I can
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; that WOULD be cool
<technoviking> later all, AC just died in my office :( 87 degrees and climbing
<jcastro> man, tonight is Taco Tuesday
<technoviking> TACOS RULE!!!
<balloons> TACOS!
<jcastro> I even got reservations tonight
<jcastro> so i don't miss out
<technoviking> those are fancy tacos
<technoviking> cjohnston: let me know if I miss something in the guidelines
<cjohnston> im lookin around
<cjohnston> technoviking: http://design.ubuntu.com/web/rounded-corners-and-drop-shadows   the orange main nav bar
<AlanBell> technoviking: different people do percieve colours differently and such issues can indeed be real, which is why we have awesome colour filter technology in compiz that can remap and adjust colours all over the place (except for the launcher and dash and nux stuff)
<cjohnston> technoviking: I believe that <div page> has the wrong color
<cjohnston> technoviking: do you have the theme in a branch?
<cjohnston> technoviking: join #ubuntu-website if you dont mind
<jcastro> hah! busted!
<cjohnston> technoviking: tomorrow I will ping the web team and get feedback
<cjohnston> I'm thinking that Ubuntu is much more inline than Ubuntu white tho
<technoviking> cjohnston: back
<technoviking> div page>
<technoviking> ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-16
<czajkowski> bug 1million
<ubot2> czajkowski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<czajkowski> bug 1000000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1000000 in ubuntu "For every bug on Launchpad, 67 iPads are sold" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000000
<MrChrisDruif> czajkowski; nice one
<MrChrisDruif> bug 1000000000
<MrChrisDruif> No? =(
<czajkowski> 6 0's
<MrChrisDruif> I know, I wanted to know if one billion (?) was also available ^_^
<czajkowski> well no seeing as we just hit 1million
<mhall119> yay!  do we party?
<czajkowski> no I go to sleep
<czajkowski> been waiting to go till the bug went live, last 20 bugs seemed to take forever
<mhall119> can we get a count of Fix Released bugs?  Getting to 1 million there would be something worth celebrating
<bkerensa> ^ that would take a long time
<mhall119> which makes it work celebrating
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; it means 67000000 iPads were sold
<mhall119> yeah, that's not something worth celebrating
<bkerensa> czajkowski: do you know how many bugs per result page LP displays by default?
<bkerensa> mhall119: 11479575
<czajkowski> bkerensa: 75
<bkerensa> czajkowski: well doing a search for Fix Release Bugs produces 153061 pages of results times max results per pages of 75 equals  11479575
<czajkowski> bkerensa: ask in #launchpad-dev
<czajkowski> I;m sure there is a reason
<bkerensa> mhall119: ahh so Fix Release Bugs Total = 153061
<bkerensa> so at this rate mhall119 you would be a world record holder if you lived to 1 Mill fix release
<czajkowski>  It doesn't say 153061 pages   "1 → 75 of 154190 results"    not pages
<czajkowski> aloha
<daker> bug 1 and bug 1000000 wooow
<ubot2> daker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1000000 in edubuntu "For every bug on Launchpad, 67 iPads are sold" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000000
<czajkowski> daker: tis cool right :)
<mhall119> morning
<cjohnston> howdy
<czajkowski> herrrro
<czajkowski> hows ye?
<mhall119> getting caffinated
<mhall119> finishing up on my BPs
<nigelb> Best. Meme. Ever. http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3patjo/
<czajkowski> we're shutting you down was also good
<nigelb> czajkowski: Heh, I dunno, this one seems to beat that :)
<jcastro> anyone getting a bunch of chrome creashes after the latest update?
<mhall119> poor, poor popey
<czajkowski> jcastro: not today...
<czajkowski> know a lotta folks having issues with google hangouts today though but dont think it's releated
<DJones> jcastro: I've run any updates since Monday, but up till then, its been stable, no crashes for me
<mhall119> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/window-buttons-extension-available-for.html I wonder how many people are avoiding pointing out how badly this works when the window controls are on the right
<jcastro> are we going to do this hangout?
<jono> jcastro, balloons, dpm, mhall119 go ahead and get started, going to be  few mins late
<jono> jcastro, balloons, dpm, mhall119 just create a hangout and invite me to it
<balloons> jcastro, create?
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I'll create
<jcastro> invited!
<jcastro> someone reinvite me
<mhall119> jcastro: sent
<cjohnston> AlanBell: how do you get a read only view of a meeting
<cjohnston> etherpad
<daker> mhall119, regarding my work item on this BP https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-docteam
<daker> who's going to provide the list of pages to migrate ?
<cjohnston> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/994917 I think it should go to the Monday of the next UDS :-P
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994917 in summit "Next arrows should loop" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> yeah
<cjohnston> jcastro: other than possibly for the schedulers is this really something that would be helpful to many people? I have no idea
<jcastro> shrug
<jcastro> I just filed the bug, you're the maintainer. :)
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> in that case wont fix
<cjohnston> :-P
<mhall119> daker: cprofitt was going to work on tagging pages not to migrate
<mhall119> daker: but there's no point in working on the migrations until the docs team has had some time to play with SUMO and give the go-ahead to change
<daker> mhall119, ok
<jcastro> bbiab, new kernel
<AlanBell> cjohnston: http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/export/uds-q-desktop-q-tv-gstreamer/latest?format=txt
<AlanBell> that kind of format
<AlanBell> but it has content type set so it downloads
<cjohnston> AlanBell: so there is no read only that doesnt download?
<czajkowski> some tweet love or rehsaring would be great on https://plus.google.com/109129028036222996031/posts/RaCZ1wTP2Rd
<AlanBell> cjohnston: not in etherpad-fat
<cjohnston> AlanBell: then this bugs for you.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1000050  can you mark wont fix as it currently isn't posible, explain how to download a txt format of it and that when we switch etherpads this will be possible
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1000050 in summit "Provide read-only access to pads" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> please
<balloons> cjohnston, AlanBell I believe that was to be fixed by now.. I missed the etherpad -lite sessions @ UDS tho
<cjohnston> we dont have etherpad lite
<cjohnston> balloons: we want etherpad lite
<balloons> cjohnston, lol.. yes, but when?
<cjohnston> after it gets QA'ed?
<AlanBell> I can't set it to won'tfix
<mhall119> reload
<mhall119> bah
<czajkowski> I suspect only the summit hackers can set it to wont fix
<nigelb> AlanBell: wontfix'd
<bkerensa> mhall119: was it your or cjohnston that was looking at G+ post feed on Loco.u.c?
<mhall119> bkerensa: me (and daker)
<AlanBell> thanks nigelb
<bkerensa> mhall119: k well I just update Bug #996140 and linked a branch with a working widget to pop in a development install if you have one up
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 996140 in loco-team-portal "Google+ Post Aggregation via Javascript" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/996140
<bkerensa> I will make more changes here in the coming week
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'll have to re-build my local ltp environment
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> ideally the widgets css could be pulled into whatever stylesheet is being used for ltp
<scott-work> jcastro: mhall119: i'm working on the desktop/juju spec wiki page, i hope to have it done tonight and then clean up the blueprint, i would like your input afterwards
<mhall119> scott-work: sure thing
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-17
<jcastro> bkerensa: does charm Nathan Willis also write for LWN?
<akgraner> jcastro - see pm - didn't want to drop Nathan's personal email address in a public channel incase it's not the same one
<akgraner> well one of his email addresses anyway
<bkerensa> jcastro: neither of us write for LWN.
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<greg-g> goodnight dpm!
<dpm> hey greg-g :)
<greg-g> it's 00:30 here, time for bed :)
<popey> morning
<czajkowski> herrro
<czajkowski> popey: feeling better?
<popey> much
<czajkowski> popey: glad to hear it, you may feel unwell again when you see the meme
<popey> em?
<czajkowski> no meme not em :)
<czajkowski> you in the tower today ?
<popey> yes
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> how can I get myname@ubuntu.com. i have https://launchpad.net/~naymyowin as my page
<linocisco> what to do next?
<czajkowski> linocisco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<linocisco> czajkowski, ready already. too diffcuilt to follow or to have sponsors
<czajkowski> lfaraone: I don't get you, what do you mean ?
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> dpm: ping
<dpm> cjohnston, pong!
<cjohnston> dpm: would you mind changing the milestone in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-app-developer-tutorial-growth to something within the 12.10 cycle please
<dpm> cjohnston, it's an obsolete blueprint
<cjohnston> for some reason its accepted for quantal
<dpm> cjohnston, it seems I've got permissions to change that, so I've just set it to precise, will that help?
<cjohnston> yes.. ty
<dpm> np :)
<cjohnston> my inbox thanks you too
<cjohnston> hehe
<czajkowski> lol
<head_victim> dpm: qreator is great :)
<dpm> head_victim, ah cool, you like it? :)
<dpm> I wanted to make something very simple yet useful
<head_victim> dpm: yep, considering filing a wishlist
<head_victim> Adding embellishments/small logos ;)
<head_victim> But it's actually pretty nifty. It's the sort of thing you never really think about until you need it. And now it's there
<dpm> yeah, I actually found a use for it: creating a QR code with the wifi access data to save me typing an insanely long password on my phone. So I just created the code, scanned it on the phone, got the credentials and could log in ;)
<head_victim> Just tested URL, Text, Geolocation & Wifi Network and all worked, no issues.
<head_victim> Not bad for a 0.1
<dpm> cool :)
<head_victim> dpm: found something, the "about this program" button only shows a single word - "label". Is this intended?
<dpm> head_victim, it's not. I wanted to add the "About" info there, but I didn't realize it was empty. At this point I think it's not too bad, as it's only been announced to translators for testing and initial translation, but I do have to take care of it before I widely announce it
<head_victim> dpm: just helping out playing around with it for some testing :) Wasn't sure if it was known.
<head_victim> Like I said before, awesome for a 0.1
<head_victim> :)
<dpm> head_victim, thanks. No worries, any feedback is really useful! :)
<head_victim> Definitely needed, didn't realise there wasn't one in the USC before. And on that note I'm off to bed, love your work
<dpm> thanks head_victim, good night :)
<popey> jono: you pinged me the other day
<balloons> popey, your famous!
<mhall119> indeed, your new internet celebrity
<popey> hmm?
<popey> I am 12, what is this?
<mhall119> popey: you're the new chuck
<dpm> lol
<popey> Oh joy.
<balloons> lol
<mhall119> popey: https://plus.google.com/114419073019603780828/posts and scroll down a bit
<balloons> https://plus.google.com/114419073019603780828/posts/hnpqgyRPmrD
<balloons> ^^ that's my personal favorite
<popey> oh golly
<jono> lol
<jono> that is what I pinged you about
<popey> excellent
<jono> :-)
<popey> ☺
<dpm> jcastro looks like he's not wearing a top in this one https://plus.google.com/114419073019603780828/posts - gives the impression of a wild party ;)
<popey> yeah, i thought that too
<jcastro> hey AlanBell
<jcastro> can the ububot thing do RSS feeds?
<dpm> jokerdino, ^
<jokerdino> hah. i am done for the night :)
<jono> http://ubuntuone.com/0hyIOKXnmmD7YScuCTq1my
<jono> make your own popey photobomb :-)
<dpm> popeybomb \o/
<popey> *boomB*
<jono> lol
<dpm> ok, calling it a day, it seems I'll have something for tomorrow's demo day ;)
<technoviking> heh
<technoviking> http://streamified.me/aaad04
<popey> hah
<jono> mhall119, that thread is pretty intense :-)
<mhall119> jono: yeah, and didn't even know you worked in the marketing department, obviously these guys know more about this community than I do
<jono> mhall119, I prefer to consider myself more in PR
<jono> its all Canonical branded bouncy balls in my world
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> I'm personally fond of "I can't name a single person active in the community but I'm going to speak for them all anyway"
<jono> mhall119, heh, yeah
<jono> the sense of entitlement is nuts
<mhall119> I think sometimes people confuse using Ubuntu software with being in the Ubuntu community
<mhall119> or, rather, a difference between being a resident and being a member
 * balloons is missing this supposed thread
<mhall119> balloons: in the zombie article
<balloons> wow.. ok.
<balloons> i skipped over that.. just jcastro randomness ;-)
<balloons> he has a permanent /ignore
<balloons> lololol
<balloons> wow.. u guys have been active
<balloons> sheeh
<AlanBell> jcastro: can you expand on "do rss feeds"
<technoviking> ok updating some of the user ranks on the forums. Let see how this goes.
<nothingspecial> I'm sure it will be fine technoviking
<technoviking> nothingspecial: I'm sure a coffee drinking will send ninja after me:)
<technoviking> s/drinking/drinker
<nothingspecial> lol
<forestpiskie> technoviking: it's ok - nothingspecial is the new Joeb454 - so we can just blame him
<mhall119> jono: oh man, these guys are a hoot
<nothingspecial> This is a figment of forestpiskie's imagination, it's worrying but I'm sure he'll recover
<forestpiskie> hello mhall119
<mhall119> hi forestpiskie
<nothingspecial> hi mhall119 :D
<jono> mhall119, indeed :-)
<forestpiskie> nothingspecial: I'm keeping on the good side of mhall119 so I'm not surprised by sumo
<forestpiskie> :)
<mhall119> no surprises (I hope)
 * forestpiskie too :)
<forestpiskie> the forum wiki thing is moving along quite nicely
<mhall119> excellent
<forestpiskie> yep
<mhall119> forestpiskie: hey, if there are any app-development tutorials can you pass me a link to them so I can put them on the developer portal?
<forestpiskie> mhall119: if I see any I will do that
<mhall119> thanks
<forestpiskie> mhall119: I'll pass that request on to the team
<technoviking> forestpiskie: sweet
<forestpiskie> technoviking: I'm nicer than I pretend :)
<nothingspecial> lies
<forestpiskie> lol
<nothingspecial> :)
<forestpiskie> well I'm nice as long as the forum language filter lets me read PMs
<nothingspecial> too large inho technoviking
<forestpiskie> yea - looks too big technoviking
<technoviking> ts-fox think they are too small? so must be just right :)
<forestpiskie> lol
<nothingspecial> ha ha ha
<forestpiskie> technoviking: I would say somewhere between whatever size they are and not found's avatar - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1980158
<forestpiskie> s-fox has not got the thing anyway - so is special case :)
<technoviking> http://streamified.me/if-years-of-godzilla-attacks-were-not-bad-enough-for-the-people-of-tokyo
<nothingspecial> lol technoviking
<mhall119> technoviking: lol
<nothingspecial> But they are too big
<nothingspecial> also KiwiNZ gets the big rank thingy, but other staff don't technoviking
<technoviking> the DB is updating, take awhile for 1.6 million users
<nothingspecial> k
<nothingspecial> I'll check next Tuesday
<nothingspecial> :)
<nothingspecial> General consensus is that the new forum theme rocks technoviking
<technoviking> nothingspecial: thanks
<popey> +1
<daker-cloud> woow https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hWVx4mjoOU
<technoviking> borders around forums posts, yeah or nay?
<bkerensa> +1 for Borders :P
<cjohnston> technoviking: did you get my email?
<cjohnston> (the forward from the web team)
<technoviking> I did not
<technoviking> mike.basinger@ubuntu.com or @gmail.com
<MrChrisDruif> daker-cloud; nice one btw
<cjohnston> I sent to mike.basinger@ubuntu.com called Fwd: Ubuntu Forums feedback
<technoviking> cjohnston:  try again, think my mail setting in LP got borked
<technoviking> sorry about that
<technoviking> use gmail.com
<cjohnston> sent
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-18
<nigelb> ejat: Ha. I was literally just looking for you. Happy Birthday!
<ejat> nigelb : thanks
<ejat> how r ya ?
<nigelb> Good good. Early start today. Have a meeting at 9 and lots of work before.
<jokerdino> AlanBell: if you get to see this, the rss feed for ubottu is for getting application-development tag rss feed into #ubuntu-app-devel
<jokerdino> AlanBell: so the idea is to get new questions asked with the tag to be posted in the chat room.
<AlanBell> jokerdino: ok, we have various bots that announce planet ubuntu RSS updates
<AlanBell> you want it to do things when people file bugs on launchpad tagged with application-development, not entirely sure there is an RSS for that
<AlanBell> probably could knock something together with lplib
<jokerdino> hmm it is not LP but askubuntu.com
<AlanBell> oh, that
<jokerdino> yeah
<jokerdino> so, if that is possible, we can link a couple of rss feeds to various rooms
<jokerdino> like juju to #juju room and community to #ubuntu-community-team etc
<jokerdino> well, they are just mere suggestions, i have no idea how workable they are
<jokerdino> so, if it is alright, i'll get you the relevant rss feed.
<AlanBell> I need to find out how that stuff works
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> Good afternoon
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<forestpiskie> hello
<jcastro> hi
<jcastro> daker: your twitter icon is creepy, heh
<daker> jcastro, thank you ツ
<daker> jcastro, https://twimg0-a.akamaihd.net/profile_images/1787469104/asdf_normal.gif ツ
<jcastro> yeah
<daker> one of the many reasons why don't buy from the internet http://i.imgur.com/scmjh.png
<jono> balloons, mhall119, jcastro, dpm demo day~
<jono> balloons, mhall119, jcastro, dpm demo day!
<dpm> \o/
<jcastro> yay!
<jono> balloons, mhall119, jcastro, dpm https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c789e4dfe57921f62824e628e06e90e045bc133c?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> balloons, you here?
<jono> balloons, of course, you are off
<jcastro> <--- lunching
<jcastro> mhall119: I'm going to the keys this weekend. :)
<dpm> AlanBell, do you know if there are accessibility implications in using a tooltip over a button vs showing that same information in a status bar instead?
<AlanBell> web or gtk?
<dpm> it's for a gtk app
<AlanBell> dpm: in theory if you put focus on the button and press ctrl+f1 then orca should speak the tooltip
<dpm> ok, cool, so I should be able to use it safely, thanks AlanBell
<AlanBell> generally if you use things for what they are intended to be used for then everything works well :)
<jono> mhall119, can you reach out to the folks who built http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/open-source-rts-game-0-ad-alpha-10.html and get them to submit through consumer apps
<jono> this should go in for sure
<james_w> jono, it's already in universe
<jono> oh!
<jono> cool :-)
<james_w> maybe not that version
<james_w> but the game is
<jono> cool
<jcastro> it's come a long way
<jcastro> it's playable now
<jcastro> it used to be not so good
<jcastro> jono: horseman hangout?
<jono> jcastro, sounds good, give me a min to head to the office
<jcastro> no worries
<jono> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/9b0f4384bda951e7eb78236f41ffd069b00f8be0?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jussi> !info 0ad
<jussi> bah, bot no like me today.
<jussi> oh, hi all!
<dpm> ok, calling it a day, see you all on Moday!
<jcastro> jono: btw is 5-7 people a project-wide guideline?
<jcastro> feels kind of large for juju charms
<jcastro> 3-5 seems more appropriate, but I don't want to delta from Ubuntu itself if I don't  have to
<jono> jcastro, yeah, we might want to start out with 3 - 5
<jono> more of a TB approach
<jcastro> mhall119: it's raining cats and dogs over here
<mhall119> jcastro: it's summer, get used to it
<forestpiskie> mhall119: you mean it's not just English summers that are like that?
<mhall119> forestpiskie: I doubt florida summers are like english ones
<AlanBell> only place I have been where the rain is hot
<pleia2> the ocean too (I'm going to go for a swim to cool off ...hey wait!)
<AlanBell> the hot end of the gulf stream
<pleia2> anyone know ETA on Friday's plenary video? (the lightning talks, the closing video from 5PM is already up)
<forestpiskie> indeed not mhall119 :)
<forestpiskie> I doubt English summers are like anyone else's at all ...
<MrChrisDruif> Sometimes Dutch ones aren't far off...
<AlanBell> the gulf stream is nice though, London is as far north as Calgary
<forestpiskie> AlanBell: yea - it's be rather chilly without that
<mhall119> jcastro: go to the keys, this afternoon's weather isn't even an indicator of this evening's weather, let alone tomorrow's
<akgraner> jcastro looks like you can do your own hangouts on air now
<akgraner> I think it's public for some domains now
<akgraner> jcastro let me know if you want to test it  - basically you just associated with a youtube channel - and you're good to go :-) easy peasy
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, it was announced going public while we were at UDS, now we're thinking we'll do one day of Ubuntu Open Week (and others) that's all hangouts on air "Ubuntu on Air!" :)
<akgraner> pleia2, it's so easy
<akgraner> I love doing them
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR was tasked with finding someone to do a test one (teach something) so we can see how it all goes
<IdleOne> Ubuntu on Air sounds like an amazing idea
<akgraner> pleia2, cool - let me know if you want some help - it's easy to share the screen and stuff - we had a hangout yesterday where we had some people on hangouts, some on mumble, some on cell phones and others in IRC all for the same meeting
<pleia2> nice :)
<akgraner> so no-one could really miss the meeting and not participate unless they just had no internet
<akgraner> kinda takes away all the excuses :-/
<akgraner> that and I can't attended meetings in my pj's anymore
<forestpiskie> technoviking: do you know the calendar with people's birthdays is showing on the navbar ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-19
<s-fox> Hello.
<popey> yo
<cjohnston> AlanBell: Could you please add work items for etherpad switch to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/summit/+spec/lpc-2012
<AlanBell> ok
<cjohnston> AlanBell: what does "extend meeting object to support etherpad lite (in addition to etherpad traditional" mean? I don't want to be using multiple etherpads on the same summit
<AlanBell> no, but some summits (linaro) might want to use an etherpad instance
<AlanBell> and we don't want to go poking it with API calls it doesn't understand
<cjohnston> AlanBell: Summit already supports each individual summit having its own etherpad
<AlanBell> yes
<cjohnston> I'm not completely sure what needs to change
<AlanBell> basically I am talking about a flag, to indicate whether the etherpad for the summit has an api
<cjohnston> ic
<amithkk> Hello Joeb454
<amithkk> *jokerdino
<jokerdino> hey AlanBell, amithkk has a vaguely working solution for the askubuntu tag / rss feed thingie.
<jokerdino> amithkk: ^^
<amithkk> I'll try to get the bit.ly stuff up and running
<AlanBell> oh cool jokerdino
<jokerdino> good thing it uses supybot plugin i think
<amithkk> Yep
<AlanBell> got somewhere to host it?
<amithkk> yes
<amithkk> Its on jrgifford 's server (Thank You :D)
<AlanBell> can you add it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots so we don't boot it out
<AlanBell> and we can sort out a bot cloak for it if you want one
<amithkk> We already have one :D
<AlanBell> fine
<amithkk> where should I add it AlanBell
<amithkk> ?
<AlanBell> at the end of Non-LoCo bots
<jokerdino> would be better if this was added to ubottu?
<jokerdino> i mean, this whole rss feed stuff being added to ubottu?
<amithkk> Thats possible
<AlanBell> it is fine to have other bots doing different tasks, ubottu is busy enough
<AlanBell> and you might want to be able to extend the askubuntu integration in interesting ways
<amithkk> Yeah, I agree
<AlanBell> easier to do that in a bot you have direct access to tinker with
<jokerdino> for now, the juju and the app-devel were interested in the tag feed.
<amithkk> also, We can use personal auth tokens for the api
<amithkk> so, its #app-devel jokerdino
<amithkk> ?
<jokerdino> #ubuntu-app-devel
<jokerdino> would this channel be interested in community tag feed? :)
<AlanBell> got a link to the community feed so we can see what it contains?
<jokerdino> http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/community
<jokerdino> perhaps, I should consult Jorge before he gets angry XD
<AlanBell> yeah, jcastro and jono question really, but that looks low volume enough that it wouldn't be irritating
<amithkk> Umm jokerdino , what was the app-devel tag?
<jokerdino> amithkk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/application-development
<jokerdino> AlanBell: alright, I will bring this up on ask Ubuntu meta so we'll think through this
<jokerdino> or amithkk might as well ^^
<amithkk> Ok, Done for app dev
<amithkk> so, does the juju guys want it too?
<jokerdino> that's what our trello board says.
<amithkk> point me to their channel
<amithkk> please :D
<jokerdino> i am yet to find the channel :D
<amithkk> jokerdino: found it?
<mhall119> jokerdino: #juju ?
<jokerdino> #juju and #juju-dev i think
<jokerdino> i think mhall119 is right. #juju it seems
<amithkk> Done
<jokerdino> good work. now community? :D
<jokerdino> i am not sure actually. you might want to hold out.
<amithkk> jcastro:
<amithkk> ping
<mhall119> amithkk: he was going to the keys, you'll probably need to wait til monday to hear from him
<technoviking> Fosertpiskie: should be gone
<AlanBell> on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand there is an Ubuntu logo image on a white background with a transparent hole in it
<AlanBell> I have poked people about this in the past
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=blackeubuntulogo.png
<AlanBell> on a black background you can see the hole
<AlanBell> and you can also see the hole here http://bartongeorge.net/2012/05/07/introducing-project-sputnik-developer-laptop/
<AlanBell> where Dell have taken that image and rescaled it and got the aspect ratio wrong
<AlanBell> we can't fix Dell entirely, but can we get someone to fix the image on the wiki, it is an immutable page for me
<AlanBell> http://barton808.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/ubuntu.png?w=150&h=33
<elfy> AlanBell: who's the best person to talk to about community and non-community wiki pages ?
<elfy> sorry for iut being sat night :(
<AlanBell> docs team for help.ubuntu.com for wiki.ubuntu.com it is mostly just a wiki, go edit it yourself. Just this page is immutable
<AlanBell> for system issues there is the RT system
<AlanBell> looks like that page is editable by iain-farrell only (or people with wiki superpowers)
<elfy> AlanBell: cool - more a general question - but there will do :)
<AlanBell> bug 1001787
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1001787 in ubuntu-website "ubuntu logo on the brand page has a hole in it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001787
<AlanBell> did it that way
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-20
<amithkk> Anybody here?
<popey> yes
<amithkk> Umm.. Does anyone know who manages bot cloaks/
<amithkk> *?
<amithkk> I assume that AlanBell
<amithkk> does it
<popey> I don't know, but I expect the ircc and staff
<bkerensa> amithkk: IRCC manages bot cloaks you can join #ubuntu-irc for assistance in that regard.
<czajkowski> mhall119: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-6JZxQadT_5A/T7le1sDzPHI/AAAAAAAADlM/L7Jk3RIZ-Ag/s928/Screenshot+from+2012-05-20+22%3A13%3A03.png
<cjohnston> czajkowski: your background at uds was better :-)
<czajkowski> this is safer
<cjohnston> true
<cjohnston> AlanBell: are you around this evening by chance?
<AlanBell> um not for long cjohnston
<cjohnston> AlanBell: is there anything in etherpad/lite that we need to worry about with switching to Precise
<AlanBell> I am running it on precise
<AlanBell> etherpad-lite that is
<cjohnston> what about plain etherpda
<AlanBell> hmm, java version might change, don't think that should matter much
<AlanBell> the worst that can happen is we get forced to do the migration of the data from the mysql database into etherpad lite
<cjohnston> I want to upgrade shortly after connect, and etherpad lite wont be ready by then
<AlanBell> what is the date for that?
<AlanBell> ah, ends June 1st
<AlanBell> but they use a different etherpad instance anyhow
<cjohnston> true
<cjohnston> but, if the upgrade messes up the ubuntu one, thats where the issue is
<AlanBell> yeah, I am not scared though
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> in theory as long as we have an offsite backup of the db we will be able to reproduce if there are major issues
<AlanBell> yeah, either put the DB on another server, or just migrate the DB to etherpad-lite
<AlanBell> but I think it will just work
<cjohnston> sweet.. ty AlanBell
<mhall119> czajkowski: that's one *ugly* bunny
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-13
<bkerensa> jussi: need to clone y
<bkerensa> u*
<jussi> bkerensa: ?
<bkerensa> jussi: jussi02 and jussi03 needed :) for better productivity
<jussi> pfft
<jussi> bkerensa: I think one jussi is enough for most people...
<bkerensa> jussi: a matter of preference I suppose :)
<jussi> besides we have Tm_T also :D
<bkerensa> hah
<Tm_T> jussi: yes, dear?
<Tm_T> bear? deer? beer?
<jussi> hehe
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hey benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> How's it going?
<dholbach> jolly good - how about yourself?
<benonsoftware> I'm currently home sick, might have to go the doctor's tomorrow.
<dholbach> bah :-(
<dholbach> I hope you're going to be better soon again!
<benonsoftware> Thank you! :)
<benonsoftware> About the CoC, on lp it says I have signed v1.1, but it won't let me sign v2. To do that I have to directly go to the URL (https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/2.0/+sign). Is this intentional?
<dholbach> benonsoftware, it's a bit confusing how this is handled in LP - I think there was a bug report about it somewhere, but I can't find it right now
<dholbach> hola ara, hola dpm!
<ara> hey dholbach!
<dpm> morning dholbach, how were your few days off?
<benonsoftware> dholbach: Okies. I was just a bit confused about it.
<dholbach> dpm, very nice :)
<dholbach> dpm, I helped a friend with renovating an old house he bought, spent a lot of time outside, went to two parties on Saturday - how about yourself?
<dpm> nothing much new. I was working those days, and here it seems summer has already arrived
<dholbach> working over the weekend too?
<popey> Morning
<bkerensa> Morning
<smartboyhw> Hello dholbach. Did you buy a new phone?
<smartboyhw> And tomorrow's vUDS!
 * benonsoftware plans to be sleeping during the vUDS>
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I'll very likely get a cheap phone
<smartboyhw> dholbach: i.e. ? BTW when will the community website be launched? Sounds like people are complaining.
<popey> dholbach: this looks like a perfect phone for you http://bit.ly/164P7T7
<popey> smartboyhw: when it's ready ☻
<smartboyhw> popey: lol
<bkerensa> smartboyhw: pong
<smartboyhw> bkerensa: dholbach did give you the test site of community.u.c. to look at?
<bkerensa> smartboyhw: I have seen it
<smartboyhw> bkerensa: Great!
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I'll blog about the site in a bit and collect some feedback
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Great!
<dholbach> smartboyhw, but yeah, as far as I'm concerned we can get feedback, do some small fixes and then file the RT to get it online in an official place
<dholbach> popey, awesome :=)
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> smartboyhw, http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2013/05/our-community-website/
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Really nice! \o/
 * smartboyhw hugs dholbach
<dholbach> yes :-D
 * dholbach hugs smartboyhw
<balloons> whoa, uds is tomorrow..
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, I added a quality session to ubuntu open week, just fyi
<smartboyhw_> balloons: \o/ time?
<jono> dholbach, hey
<dholbach> hey
<jono> I just moved around some sessions on Wed
<dholbach> sure
<jono> I have Jack on Wed morning so I might just be on IRC for the first two hours
<jono> so I moved the sessions I need to be in a little later
<dholbach> will one of the other chaps hosting these other sessions?
<dholbach> or will we be down to one community session at the same time during that time?
<jono> dholbach, which sessions?
<dholbach> jono, I thought we have two "rooms" in the community track
<dholbach> and you were hosting the sessions in one of them, myself the ones in the other
<jono> dholbach, yeah, we will just grab whoever is available to spin up the session
<dholbach> ok cool
<jono> dholbach,  but it will be mainly us I think
<dholbach> right
<jono> we can discuss in our call later
<dholbach> sure sure - we'll figure it out
<elfy> jono: is there a mailing list thread re UDS - I can't seem to find one anywhere
<elfy> or anyone else reading that can answer :)
<jono> hey dpm, wont be long
<dpm> jono, no worries, I can keep myself busy :)
<elfy> nvm - cobbled something together from fridge
<jono> elfy, :-)
<elfy> just realised forum need an announcement for it :)
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> dpm: de nada
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<jono> mhall119_, hey
<jono> mhall119_, can you mail all the track leads to remind them how to spin up the video feeds?
<mhall119_> jono: sure
<jono> thanks mhall119_
<jono> mhall119_, how was the wedding btw?
<mhall119_> jono: beautiful, even though the weather didn't cooperate
<jono> mhall119_, ahhh cool :-)
<jono> did you catch the bouquet?
<jono> :-)
<mhall119_> even got a side-trip into D.C. for a day
<mhall119_> jono: I'm already spoken fore :)
<jono> nice
<mhall119_> you're not really my type anyway
<jono> I still haven't been to DC
<mhall119_> what with the thrash-metal and all
<jono> mhall119_, we can be together
<jono> just the two of us
<jono> we can make it if we try
<jono> just the two of us
<jono> ..you and I
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> hey jono
<jono> hey jcastro
<jcastro> did you see Ars did a phablet review?
<jcastro> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/05/installing-and-exploring-ubuntu-touch-the-other-linux-os-for-your-phone
<jcastro> it's quite thorough!
<jono> jcastro, I did
<jono> :-)
<jono> jcastro, you joining the call?
<jcastro> I'm off today?
<jcastro> I can hop in though
<jcastro> so I'm ready for UDS.
<jono> jcastro, ahhh np
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: ping
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: yo
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: hey, I don't know if you could please work with IS to renew ubuntuonair.com asap
<popey> ya
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks :)
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: thanks for the session! :)
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: done
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: and transferred to IS too?
<popey> not yet
<popey> renewed though
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, thanks!
<dholbach> got to take my mom out for dinner - see you all tomorrow! :)
<popey> hah "got"
<popey> s/got/I am delighted/
<dholbach> sorry, I missed some words in there...
<dholbach> got to ... go, because I want to .... :)
<dholbach> in a hurry
<dholbach> bye :-P
<JoseeAntonioR> have fun, dholbach
<dholbach> will do :)
<dpm> hey all, can someone help redditing this and spreading it over the interwebs? -> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/05/13/announcing-the-ubuntu-billboard-photo-contest/
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: I'll work on it
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, cool, thanks! it's now on reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1e9bxe/announcing_the_ubuntu_billboard_photo_contest/
<IdleOne> That contest is unfair. How am I going to get to Russia :(
<JoseeAntonioR> blargh :(
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: I was going to say the same thing
<IdleOne> hehe
<JoseeAntonioR> instead, the billboards should come to peru
<dpm> We should totally do a contest to make self-made billboards everywhere in the world :)
<JoseeAntonioR> (note that they're expensive)
<IdleOne> there might be licensing issues with that dpm
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: they are?
<bkerensa> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<chilicuil> the picture features an ad in portuguese for a russian | ukraine contest, maybe it can be changed for this one: http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-mNGNLjIvuNs/UYBzGR8IwrI/AAAAAAACztw/ryh1pPDVWE0/w335-h251-no/2013-04-30
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ping
 * popey makes work for pleia2 
<pleia2> popey: that's precisely what I need right now :)
 * pleia2 has been home for about 12 hours
<popey> :D
<mhall119> pleia2: congrats, by the way, I hope everything was lovely
<pleia2> thanks mhall119 :) it was perfect
<mhall119> as long as it's the right 2 people, it's always perfect
<mhall119> jcastro: if you've never been, you should visit the National Museum of Natural History in DC, you're love it
<popey> saw this, thought of jcastro http://imgur.com/gallery/rg2YVpf
 * cjohnston can't believe he flew all the way out to Cali for pleia2's wedding but wasn't invited
<pleia2> good thing too, since the wedding was in Pennsylvania
<cjohnston> oh. lol
<pleia2> :)
<balloons> random rant.. why doesn't summit tell me the schedule time for a session on the session page?
<cjohnston> balloons: it used to
<cjohnston> is it not anymore/
<balloons> cjohnston, did you have trouble with it lying to you?
<cjohnston> there was a problem with multislot meetings
<cjohnston> balloons: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21535/desktop-r-unity-a11y-refactor/   it must just be a virtual thing... file a bug for me please? I'll prolly be able to fix it tonight but I don't know about getting it released before uds.. ask mhall119
<balloons> cjohnston, ahh.. so 'manually' scheduled doesn't show up
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21728/qa-dashboard-kpi/
<balloons> I can't even find something that says 'auto'
<balloons> I can file a bug sure
<balloons> ty
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1179669
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1179669 in Summit "Session date and time isn't displayed on session page" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> balloons: I think it's virtual vs non-virtual
<balloons> cjohnston, ahh
<mhall119> cjohnston: can you load webchat.freenode.net?
<hggdh> mhall119: webchat.freenode.net seems to be down due to the DDoS
<mhall119> hggdh: so it's not our fault? :)
<hggdh> mhall119: heh. Well, this time, at least, it is not our fault :-)
<hggdh> someone offered https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.freenode.net/#your_channel_name as an alternative meanwhile
<daker> http://design.canonical.com/2013/05/ubuntu-com-update/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-14
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ping
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, hey
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: how's it going?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, good thanks, busy!
<jono> sorry, I know you have been pinging me today
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: yeah, IS told me to talk to you about RT#21696
<JoseeAntonioR> just wanted to check the status on that
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, is this the alternative to AskUbuntu thing?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: yeah, the one for non-english speakers
<jono> elmo asked me about this last week - I don't remember ever saying we would commit to a deployment of an alternative
<jono> ahhh this is for non-English speakers
<jono> now I remember
<jono> hmmm
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, elmo asked me about it but I forgot it was designed for non-english speakers
<jono> is there no way we can support multiple languages on AskUbuntu?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: StackExchange says they're working on a solution, but there isn't even an ETA, and they say it should take a long time
<jono> hmmm
<JoseeAntonioR> until then, I'd like to get something up and running
<jono> I think this needs some wider discussion
<jono> can we coordinate a meeting at UDS?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, sure, let me set up the blueprint
<jono> cool
<jono> I will schedule it
<jono> btw, are you ok with the time of the ubuntuonair session?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, I'm on vacations so I'll be here during the whole event
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1305-q+a-systems-localization is the link for it
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hey, tomorrow before the plenary begins could you please link me so I can embed it at ubuntuonair.com?
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey dholbach, quick PM?
<dholbach> sure
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: I like sabdfl's email:)
<JoseeAntonioR> hey smartboyhw, I do too :)
<smartboyhw> Oh, Ubuntu Brainstorm will be dead
<dholbach> smartboyhw, .......
<dholbach> Jorge brought up the question
<smartboyhw> dholbach: It was decided
<smartboyhw> In yesterday's TB meeting
<dholbach> really? then I must have misunderstood it
<smartboyhw> With approval from TB and support from jcastro and balloons and stgraber
<smartboyhw> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoard/TeamReports/13/May
<philballew> smartboyhw, you seem sad bout it?
<dholbach> to me it looked like they acknowledged the current problems and were going to check if it can be shut down or what to do about it
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, same thoughts here
<smartboyhw> philinux: No. I never went there
<philballew> smartboyhw, oh, just figured I should ask
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, time for me to get some sleep for the upcoming event
<JoseeAntonioR> see you all around in a couple hours!
<philballew> I should sleep more
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I hadn't gone through my entire mails and the team report yet - there it reads much more that it should be shut down - but it's good that Jorge got everyone's thoughts about it on the mailing list
<dholbach> so maybe there's another way out of this
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Sure;)
<balloons> why does the same pad seem to appear for all my sessions? :-(
<jcastro> stay classy castro
<jcastro> I showed up an hour early
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: let me check if I can reproduce that
<balloons> so bizarre.. now my stuff has morphed to the other pad
<smartboyhw_> Damn, I can only attend on IRC
<smartboyhw_> A
<dpm> morning jcastro, balloons, and everyone!
<smartboyhw_> balloons: :O
<daker> balloons: AFAIK you are able to open ONE pad at time
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, I think I'm ok now.. I think
<balloons> but these pads like to play tricks
<balloons> daker, yea.. mistake #1 I guess
<balloons> I was trying to edit more than one pad
<smartboyhw_> OK my UDS schedule for today: Plenary, Community roundtable, sleep:P
<balloons> smartboyhw_, so you can set your hangout settings to audio only if you have bandwidth issues
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: yeah, when opening lots of them and authenticating to them at once I gt the error
<smartboyhw_> Tmr: QA team growth, Kylin images, sleep:P
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Mobile…
<balloons> smartboyhw_, ahh
<smartboyhw_> actually meh
<smartboyhw_> After UDS I am taking exam break
<balloons> dpm, afternoon :-)
<balloons> just an fyi: https://plus.google.com/u/0/107339337083351011695/posts/XLpRLLJVaqa.. "
<balloons> 1) Bandwidth slider. At the top right of every hangout is a new slider that lets you adjust your bandwidth preferences in real-time. This makes it easier to keep hangouts going, even in areas with poor connectivity.
<balloons> 2) Audio-only mode. Choose this mode to send and receive audio only, and thus, significantly reduce your bandwidth requirements. Other participants will only see your profile picture, but they'll hear you loud and clear."
<smartboyhw_> The keynote is in #ubuntu-uds-plenary right?
<dpm> cool
<dpm> thanks balloons
<jcastro> dpm: hey, raring doesn't appear to be on apps.ubuntu.com yet
<smartboyhw_> I am!
<balloons> dpm, yea it might be needed for some community folks to ensure good hangouts
<balloons> heck, I was using it yesterday :-)
<smartboyhw_> balloons: :)
<dpm> thanks jcastro, pinging jpugh about it
<jcastro> ack
<dpm> jcastro, beuno tells me they're working on it
<jcastro> thanks for checking!
<dpm> np
<smartboyhw_> Hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, hi!
<dpm> hm, is it me or summit is really slow? -> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/2013-05-14/display?
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: I think it's you
<smartboyhw_> dpm: That's you:P
<dpm> glad to hear that
<dpm> in a way :)
<smartboyhw_> Here's jono_
<smartboyhw_> And he left
<smartboyhw_> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: please, remember to link me to the plenary once you've got the youtube link
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, I don't think we should stream it on ubuntuonair - we should have people go to the session pages
<jono_> so they can use the other features of UDS
<jono_> mhall119, no IRC?
<mhall119> jono_: working on it
<jono_> mhall119, thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> ok then :)
<jono_> mhall119, normal chans are #ubuntu-uds-<track> right?
<smartboyhw_> dpm, mhall119, jono: The logs in each UDS IRC channel's topics (like http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.log) is flooded with join/quit messages. Is it possible to get rid of these while logging?
<mhall119> smartboyhw_: you'd have to ask in #ubuntu-irc
<mhall119> they control the bots
<smartboyhw_> mhall119: OK
<chilicuil> wee, uds! =)
<philballew> chilicuil, yes!
<chilicuil> philballew: =)
<chilicuil> does anyone has a full list of the vuds channels?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, I think you have to search all channels in http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/2013-05-14/
<bkerensa> top of the morning
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, \o
<bkerensa> time to get saucy?
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, if you want to
<daker> chilicuil:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664576/
<chilicuil> daker: cool, thanks =)
<bkerensa> cjohnston: This page encountered an error, don't worry - we have been notified. Please accept our apologies.
<SergioMeneses> daker, perfect!
<cjohnston> ok
<bkerensa> cjohnston: looks like it was temporary
<bkerensa> cjohnston: openid but a refresh fixed
<philballew> yeah! California!
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664589/  <- even better list of channels ㋛
<popey> With handy /join commands ☻
<SergioMeneses> popey, very helpful ;)
<smartboyhw_> \o/
<bkerensa> Hmm
<bkerensa> FYI: Colin Watson and Brian Murray will be handling Foundation Track (cjwatson and bdmurray)
<jono_> dholbach, can you spin up the Lubuntu session?
<jono_> dholbach, or have Julian start it and you update the hangout URL in summit
<dholbach> jono_, balloons and I divided the sessions up between us and he was going to do it - but I'm happy to do it too
<jono_> dholbach, ahhh cool
<jono_> thanks!
<balloons> lol.. you dc'd during the chat jono_ so we left you out :-)
<jono_> balloons, I am always left out :-(
<jono_> waaa waaaa waaaa
<jono_> lol
 * dholbach hugs jono_
<smartboyhw_> Whoo hoo
<dholbach> jono_, have a cookie
<JoseeAntonioR> let's not talk about cookies :P
<dholbach> uds tradition
<smartboyhw_> JoseeAntonioR: Why?
 * balloons hands dholbach and JoseeAntonioR  a cookie
 * philballew wants a cookie
<jono_> can I have a brisket instead?
 * balloons notes it's chocolate
 * JoseeAntonioR carefully looks at the cookie and slowly eats
<dholbach> jono_, for breakfast?
 * smartboyhw_ gives a cookie to jono_ philballew JosesAntonioR balloons dholbach
<balloons> jono_, uncooked?
<jono_> dholbach, always
 * philballew has no idea what a brisket is
<jono_> philballew, shoulder of beef
<jono_> slow cooked for 10 hours
<dholbach> I'm unsurprised
<jono_> and then put into my mouth
<dholbach> eat a vegetable!
 * dholbach makes a pot of tea
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: Are you a vegetarian?
<philballew> Love it jono, I'm gonna grill up some Carne Asada this week. Small thin meet for Tacos.
 * philballew is drinking coffee
<dholbach> smartboyhw_, yes, have been for 5 years now and working on cutting down on animal products in general now
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: Meh
<philballew> dholbach, thats hella tight
<dholbach> let's not get into arguments now :)
 * smartboyhw_ gives dholbach 100 tonnes of meat to eat
<dholbach> smartboyhw_, I think I had enough meat in all those years before - I don't miss it :)
<bkerensa> elfy: morning
<elfy> hello bkerensa
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: :(
<balloons> dholbach, while in oakland we ate at a soulfood vegan place.. best food I had all week by far
<dholbach> nice :)
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Heck, you can't find good food in Oakland?
<balloons> if/when we go back, I'm only eating there
<philballew> Oakland is intense balloons .
<balloons> smartboyhw_, I had a very rough time finding it
<smartboyhw_> balloons: OK
 * philballew had a gun drawn at him in Oakland.
<smartboyhw_> philballew: srsly?
<philballew> smartboyhw_, yeah, I was there riding my bike through the city and accidentally rode into a drug deal.
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: hey, I don't know if later you can mention people to put their names or nicknames on the pad so we know who's each one
<smartboyhw_> philballew: Meh
<philballew> smartboyhw_, Life.
<dholbach> balloons, gema (through seb128) just added "Move automated upgrade testing to UTAH ( Client )" at 16 utc today - happy to kick it off
<dholbach> or do you want to be in there?
<balloons> dholbach, heh..
<balloons> let me see
<dholbach> you have a session at the same time :)
<jono_> dholbach, ok, so you are spinning up the roundtable?
<dholbach> yep
<jono_> cool
<jono_> back soon
<dholbach> rock on
<jcastro> jono_: I have a light day today so I can probably be active in the roundtable + the website session if you want
<jono_> jcastro, whatever you want to join :-)
<jono_> jcastro, you are not required, but welcome :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: hey, please remember to approve the blueprint about the Q&A systems localization https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1305-q+a-systems-localization
<jcastro> \o/
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, approved
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> schedule it if possible too :)
<jcastro> hah man
<jcastro> in the plenary video Rick's voice got overmodulated or something
<jcastro> he sounds like a chipmunk
<dholbach> really?
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fExfA0i2yEE
<dholbach> not for me
<jcastro> I am submitting good ideas/discussions in the subreddit with [UDS] blah
<jcastro> we could do like a "mostly live stream" of good stuff happening
<dholbach> jono_ or jcastro, do you think you could run "Move automated upgrade testing to UTAH ( Client )" in the next slot? it's in the community track, because the others are swamped and I'd like to participate in the click packages session
<jcastro> let me try it
<dholbach> thanks
<jcastro> dholbach: done!
<dholbach> sweeeeeeeet
<dholbach> dpm, dpm-uds: "sustainable translations for R"?
<dholbach> not "S"?
<jcastro> dholbach: gema is yelling at me for moving that session!
<jcastro> she had me move it back
<dholbach> move it?
<dholbach> not move it
<dholbach> host it
<jcastro> Oh.
<jcastro> #$%#$! What have I done!
<dholbach> jono, I'll mail the DMB about the wednesday session
<dholbach> jcastro, so you can run it?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> ON IT!
<dholbach> thanks!
<jono_> dholbach, balloons who is spinning up which sessions?
<jono_> I need to go to an SDK session
<balloons> jcastro, is com2, I'm com1 right now
<jono_> cool
<jono_> thanks
<dholbach> and I'll do the click session
<dholbach> or rather follow along and maybe join in
<jono_> thanks dholbach
<jcastro> QA is all set!
<jono_> dpm can you invite me to the SDK feedback session?
<jcastro> dholbach: high five.
<dholbach> rock and roll!
<dholbach> :-D
<jcastro> dholbach: lol, I can't believe I moved it
<jcastro> talk about reading comprehension!
<dpm> mhall119, can you run that one and invite jono_ ? I'll start the one on theming
<jono_> cjohnston, session pages are working great :-)
<jcastro> they are
<cjohnston> :-)
<jcastro> this is WAAAAAY better than before dawg
<jono_> :-)
<jono_> mhall119, you on it?
<dholbach> jono_, DMB invited
<bkerensa> nap time yet?
<bkerensa> :)
<jono_> bkerensa, can you reddit http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/05/14/video-demo-of-unity-next-on-mir/ for me?
<jono_> to /r/Ubuntyu
<jono_> jcastro, can you reddit http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/05/14/video-demo-of-unity-next-on-mir/ to /r/linux?
<bkerensa> yes
<jcastro> can I do /r/ubuntu?
<jcastro> bkerensa: you do the bad place
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> holy crap, that looks freaking awesome.
<popey> jono_: it's "Unity 8" not "Unity Next"
<jcastro> BUSTED
<jono_> popey, will fix
<jcastro> jono_: also in the intro it's "Juju 2.0" not "the go version of Juju"
<jcastro> since we're nitpicking, heh
<popey> oh, we're nitpicking?
<jcastro> man so, we get resolution independance?
<jcastro> like so if there's a 100000x100000 screen it'll look proper?
<popey> It's "Retina MacBook Pro" not "MacBook Pro Retina"
<jcastro> popey: ok but that's the tablet version running
<jcastro> so like the next obvious step is for it to go into normal "desktop mode" right?
<bkerensa> jcastro: what bad place?
<popey> also, it's optimisation not optimization etc
<jcastro> that word is spelled correctly
<jcastro> he's one of ours now popey
<popey> he doesn't talk like you
<jcastro> he does
<popey> nor walk like you
<jcastro> bkerensa: you can post on /r/linux pls.
<popey> ergo he is not a duck
<jcastro> popey: I've seen him drive on the right side of the road
<jcastro> it's too late for you
<popey> badly
<jcastro> man, that UI looks SO fluid
<popey> yeah, looks sweet
<jcastro> so do we finally not get video tearing?
<jcastro> I know right, 1992 called
<popey> but I want to run xeyes
<jcastro> but seriously though
<jcastro> we'd need it in desktop mode right?
<jono_> jcastro, can you edit the reddit title to say Unity 8 ?
<jcastro> there's no way to edit a link submission once you submit afaict
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I'll just delete it
<jcastro> and resubmit
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1ebpg3/video_demo_of_unity_8_on_mir/
<bkerensa> how do we get the hangout going for the session here?
<balloons> how do you set multiple person work items again in lp on a blueprint?
<balloons> comma's doesn't seem to work ,or I'm crazy
<jono_> bkerensa, did you post to /r/linux?
<bkerensa> jono_: doing it now
<jono_> thanks bkerensa
<bkerensa> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1ebq9w/video_demo_of_unity_8_on_mir/
<dpm_> balloons, it doesn't work, you have to duplicate the work item
<dpm_> [dude1] Do something
<dpm_> [dude2] Do something
<balloons> dpm, :-(
<balloons> I thought that might be the case
<jcastro> https://www.dropbox.com/s/whf4c79fgjufvnc/2013-05-14%2013.31.35.jpg
<jcastro> ok so I just found out the creepiest thing
<jcastro> jono_: balloons looks like cliff burton with a haircut
<jcastro> look at that pic, and tell me that is not balloons
<jono_> jcastro, haha good point
<balloons> lol, jcastro I like the look on your face.. more priceless
<balloons> I'm going to be losing it in a few more months though.. so enjoy it now :-)
<jcastro> keep growing it out man
<jcastro> let the legend grow
<balloons> lol.. well, there's a specific purpose for it.. and like all good things, it too must end
<jono_> dholbach, I will create the website hangout
<dholbach> jono_, ok cool - can you invite me in once it's set up?
<jono_> dholbach, yup
<dholbach> great
<balloons> cjohnston, ohh.. you have a cool 'join the hangout on air' link
<cjohnston> huh
<cjohnston> who
<cjohnston> what
<hggdh> when
<hggdh> how
<cjohnston> howdy hggdh !
<hggdh> cjohnston: hi, how's life?
<cjohnston> goin great... you?
<hggdh> cannot complain, life could be better but it certainly could be worse
<hggdh> for example my mother-in-law is coming to live with us
<jono_> dholbach, I will set up the Ubuntu Women session
<jono_> pleia2, any idea who is running the session?
<pleia2> jono_: Dolasilla said she's talking to akgraner about getting it set up
<jono_> pleia2, ok cool
<dholbach> jono_, cool, thanks
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, is getting her all the instructions she needs and getting her set up
<jono_> pleia2, I can set up the stream for you in summit and then leave it to the team
<jono_> akgraner, well someone needs admin access to summit to do it
<jono_> but I can do that and then just leave the session to you
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: if the person is marked as drafter he/she can edit the links
<jono_> and I will paste the hangout link in the channel like in other sessions to join
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, oh
<pleia2> giving to akgraner is probably the best plan, google hangouts aren't my forte :)
<jono_> ok,
<jono_> :-)
<pleia2> (plus I'm in a work meeting during the session, chaos!)
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, if there is a problem, ping me
<pleia2> two meetings, woo
<jono_> pleia2, boom!
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: so, will you be starting the hangout?
<akgraner> no - I'm not at home and the wifi here isn't stable enough to do that
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, second
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hey, can you please add silvia-bindelli as drafter in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1305-ubuntu-women ?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: done
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: then she just invites the rest of us to the hangout?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: basically, yes, or you can use summit
<JoseeAntonioR> just a second, I'm working on this
<pleia2> summit is just for viewing, right?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: and also gives you the link to the hangout if you're marked as required :)
<pleia2> ah, how does one get marked as required?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: track leads and drafters can do that, but as dolasilla wasn't marked as drafter maybe jono will have to do it
<JoseeAntonioR> or dholbach
<pleia2> can what, mark people as required? or are required?
<JoseeAntonioR> mark people as
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: you think you can update the details of the hangout (video + hangout link) and mark people required in a while for the u-women session?
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, I thought you said you had this handled?
<jono_> I can just spin up the session and invite people if you want
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: I thought, until I checked and the person wasn't marked as drafter
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, np
<JoseeAntonioR> if you can stay for the whole thing, sure
<jono_> I will get it up and running
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, np
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks :)
<jono_> I won't butt into the discussion, I will just mute myself
<JoseeAntonioR> ok :)
<JoseeAntonioR> basically, cheri703, lyz and silvia-bindelli need to be marked as req
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, cool
<jono_> I will ping out the hangout link when it is up
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks a bunch
<jono_> it starts in 20mins
<jono_> np
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<jcastro> cjohnston: the little fields to paste in the G+ URLs is brilliant
<cjohnston> :-)
<jono_> mhall119, ping?
<mhall119> jono_: pong
<cjohnston> jono_: where's the beer?
<pleia2> I have a roof deck
<jono_> cjohnston, ooh good point
<pleia2> someone else needs to bring the beer though
<jono_> cjohnston, on the phone right now
<mhall119> I have a beer, but someone else needs to bring the roof deck
<cjohnston> ll
<cjohnston> lol
<jono_> mhall119, hey can you reddit http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/05/14/unity-8-running-on-mir-on-a-galaxy-nexus/ on /r/Ubuntu ?
<jono_> jcastro, mind redditing http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/05/14/unity-8-running-on-mir-on-a-galaxy-nexus/ on /r/linux?
<mhall119> jono_: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1ec7td/watch_unity_8_running_on_mir_on_a_galaxy_nexus/
<jono_> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> Unfortunately, we're forced to just assume that Kevin was wearing a Gnome shirt
<mhall119> I need an Xfce shirt and Mir running on my Nexus 7, to complete the trifecta
<jono_> hah
<jono_> upvotes please: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1ec84s/unity_8_running_on_mir_on_a_galaxy_nexus/
<jono_> jcastro, nm, I posted it
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-15
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hey benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> dholbach, how's it going?
<dholbach> doing well - the sun is shining over here - how about yourself?
<benonsoftware> Still not that well. I'm not liking this cold winter. :P
<dholbach> yeah, I can imagine
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi smartboyhwr
<smartboyhw> dholbach: What was discussed at yesterday's Community Roundtable?
<dholbach> smartboyhw, we talked a lot about loco teams, about having the "approved" status and started the discussion about how to enable and support local subteams
<dholbach> and lots of other small bits and pieces - did you see the notes of the session in summit.u.c?
 * benonsoftware should learn a programming language soon.
<popey> benonsoftware: learn QML!
<popey> forget all those others, QML is where it's at!
<benonsoftware> popey: Is it good for someone starting out?
<popey> well, it would be easier to start with qml than do something else and then switch to qml IMO
<benonsoftware> Alrighty then.
<benonsoftware> popey: Any recommened guides to read to start out with?
<popey> http://qt-project.org/doc/
<popey> is as good a place as any
<benonsoftware> Thanks. :)
<smartboyhw> Meh, I'm learning Python 3.
<jono> dholbach, balloons can you spin up the sessions?
<balloons> i have the session in comm 1
<dholbach> will do
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys :)
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: hey, just wondering if you got to transfer the domain
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: not yet, and wont for a week or so
<JoseeAntonioR> ok :)
<jono> dholbach, can you spin up ubuntu on air? balloons I assume you will spin up the QA session on community next?
<balloons> jono, yep
<dholbach> jono, yes, was just about to suggest it
<jono> cool
<jono> I will join the hangout in a bit
<dholbach> cool
<balloons> fyi, jono and dholbach.. I've got to attend non-community sessions for the rest of the day, so I don't plan on hosting anymore sessions
<balloons> ping if you need
<dholbach> jono, can you do the roundtable next? I'll do the unity/touch onramp session
<balloons> also, does anyone know where I can find documentation on how UDS works? jono? I want people to understand how status.u.c works and interacts with blueprints.. that way they can be more involved in the whole process.. and get work items even if they missed the meeting, etc
<dholbach> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/ and uds.ubuntu.com
<jono> dholbach, I will do the roundtable
<dholbach> thanks
<jono> balloons, not sure if there is much documentation available
 * balloons gulps.. 
<balloons> I know what that means.. I volunteered
<dholbach> "lunch" time - rather time to take the dog for a walk - I'll be back for the next session :)
<mhall119> jono: how long will track leads have to give their summary tomorrow? 5 minutes? 10?
<balloons> so g+ is changing sometime his afternoon
<balloons> should be fun :-)
<jono> dholbach, I assume you are setting up the community.u.c session
<dholbach> yes, it's up and running - want to be in there?
<dholbach> jono, ^
<dholbach> hugs hugs hugs! see you! :)
<elfy> cya
<jono> jcastro, beer session?
<jono> bkerensa, beer session?
<jono> anyone else?
<bkerensa> jono: damn yes
<bkerensa> let me go grab some beers
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> ok will fire up in a sec, grabbing a beer
<bkerensa> jono: friday bbq session right?
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> beer hangout: everyone welcome - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2e35c93b7aca2d5bc4ce8eeaae65aba61ae84205?authuser=0&hl=en
<jono> join us for today's post UDS social beer hangout - feel free to join us at  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2e35c93b7aca2d5bc4ce8eeaae65aba61ae84205?authuser=0&hl=en or watch at http://youtu.be/xF3SCZ7QFhA
<jono> someone mind redditing http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/05/16/on-brainstorm/ ?
<jcastro> jono: around?
<mhall119> jono: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1ef12e/ubuntu_community_managers_thoughts_on_brainstorms/
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-16
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, nvm
<pleia2> k
<bkerensa> jono_: man Idk if that beer session was great for me :P I ended up take a nice nap after and got no work done
<jono_> bkerensa, hah, nice :-)
<bkerensa> jono_: friday is bbq session right? I have wifi out on my patio :)
<jono_> bkerensa, oh nice :-)
<jono_> I might do some steak
 * jono_ is working on the UAK right now
<jono_> bkerensa, around?
<bkerensa> jono_: yeah
<jono_> bkerensa, hey, can I sign you up for a UAK work item or two?
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> jono_: what did you have in mind? :)
<jono_> you have some great experience writing docs, so can I ask you to write some docs about organizing events?
<jono_> bkerensa, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-s-uak-first-release
<pleia2> a fair amount can probably be taken from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamKnowledgeBase#LoCo_Activities
<jono_> indeed
<pleia2> the installfests and release party pages have lots of good info :)
<jono_> pleia2, your point today about the UAK not being ready resonated with me, so I want to try get a simple first cut of 1.0 ready
<jono_> and for us to ensure we curate the docs in the future so the kit always remains lean but up to date
<pleia2> jono_: I was clued in later that it was talked about earlier in the day, I was really happy to hear that
<pleia2> it's a great idea, just need to execute ;)
<jono_> pleia2, indeed :-)
<bkerensa> jono_: sure I can write something up
<jono_> putting together a blueprint and I am going to knock on doors to write some content
<pleia2> \o/
<jono_> I think we could get something cohesive this month
<bkerensa> its the 15th already
<bkerensa> :)
<jono_> knome also contributed some flavor logos :-)
<jono_> thanks bkerensa
<bkerensa> you are optimistic
<jono_> bkerensa, we can do it :-)
<pleia2> he's great at keeping on top of those
<jono_> bkerensa, can I put you down for how to organize a booth?
<jono_> bkerensa, and maybe the page for organizing a jam too?
<bkerensa> jono_: booth is fine and jam works
<jono_> bkerensa, awesome, thanks
<jono_> bkerensa, I am adding additional docs for how to contribute to the kit
<bkerensa> jono_: I will have to give you soap when you come up in July
 * bkerensa is soap maker now
<jono_> bkerensa, sweet :-)
<jono_> bkerensa, okl
<bkerensa> jono_: did the certificates work out?
<bkerensa> jono_: also have you got a Gandi domain yet? :)
<jono_> if you subscribe to the PPA when the package builds next you can see the docs for how to contribute
<jono_> bkerensa, yep the certs are being printed
<jono_> waiting for michelle to send them to Mark
<jono_> unfortunately we won't be able to send all existing members a cert
<jono_> too expensive
<jono_> there are 700+ members
<jono_> but when members renew membership they can apply for a cert
<bkerensa> yeah
<jono_> bkerensa, so you are helping to kickstart the docs team, right?
<bkerensa> jono_: yeah
<jono_> bkerensa, would you be interested in helping to get the docs team involved in the UAK content development?
<jono_> could be a fun project
<bkerensa> jono_: well atm we do not have enough hands to do Ubuntu Docs... That might be a nice goal for next cycle or something
<jono_> bkerensa, might be cool to build some buzz on your blog to get people involved
<bkerensa> jono_: yeah we had a decent turnout at the session of people that want to get involved we just need to improve the docs and document processes and then begin onboarding
<jono_> cool
<jono_> we can discuss some of this in the roundtable
<jono_> ok bed for me
<jono_> see you tomorrow, folks
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hello dholbach:)
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Meh, our class went for a very low passing rate for a geography OPEN BOOK test:P
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, D!
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: Hey
<JoseeAntonioR> hey smartboyhw :)
<JoseeAntonioR> hey jono, you joining the Q&A systems session?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, unfortunately not
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, ok then, no problem
<jono> were you expecting me to be there?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I thought you were going to see the pros+cons
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, you should have mentioned you expected me there, and I would have marked it in my cal
<jono> this slot is bad for me as I am looking after my son for this hour
<jono> sorry for the misunderstanding
<jono> jcastro, are you going to the session?
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries :)
<jcastro> jono: we have a juju session now
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, I will catch the hangout later and then we can discuss afterwards
<jono> thanks for your understanding JoseeAntonioR, and thanks for running the session
<jono> jcastro, np
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries :)
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: that's fine
<jcastro> I am cancelling a juju session later
<jcastro> if you want to move it
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: I don't know if you have any suggestions for this, or if you want to say anything
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hey, please let me know how will I proceed with IS to continue with the project (if it's going to be done)
<jcastro> hey so to me I don't think this software is any better than what's on lp answers
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<jono> dpm are you doing core apps next?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: it's like saying askubuntu is not any better than LP answers
<JoseeAntonioR> like, stackexchange itselg
<jcastro> but afaict shapado doesn't have reviews and editing
<jcastro> that's like, the crux of the entire thing
<jono> balloons, dholbach who is running the next session?
<jono> dpm you there?
<dholbach> jono, I'm running "Ubuntu Touch Porting" one, balloons the other one
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: as far as I know it does have those features, can we discuss this a bit later?
<jono> thanks, guys
<jono> mhall119, who is running core apps?
<jono> is that you?
<mhall119> jono: yes
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/9d84b48b6e659cdab7ffd5f0caa3dc2ada095f4e?authuser=0&hl=en
<jono> thanks
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: sure, I'm in a session myself
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks :)
<IdleOne> jono: http://techrights.org/2013/05/15/ubuntu-and-microsoft-veteran/
<jono> IdleOne, I saw that
<jcastro> hah, that site still exists?
<IdleOne> jono: k. :)
<jono> IdleOne, I am going to leave a comment
<IdleOne> That is why I mentioned it.
<IdleOne> seems most of it is half truth
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> you can't make this stuff up
<dpm> jono, sorry, I'm there yes, but we're running the sessions on the appdev room
<dpm> mhall119 is doing the core apps one
<dpm> I'm running room 2
<jcastro> jono: you did not +1 my post about pork chops
 * jcastro shakes fist
<jono> dholbach, thanks for the summary
<jono> you did even before I asked :-)
<jono> it is as if we have worked together for a while :-)
<dholbach> jono, anytime
<dholbach> jono, don't worry - it's not like I can anticipate ALL your thoughts yet
<jono> dholbach, lol
<dholbach> not sure if that's desirable :-P
 * dholbach hugs jono
<jono> dholbach, :-)
<jono> dholbach, I might some more specific detail on these
<jono> can we discuss briefly in the lunch session?
<jono> take 10 mins for me to ask a bunch of questions about sessions you were in
<dholbach> jono, shall we do it right after the roundtable?
<jono> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> oh and I realise I missed one - let me go back
<jono> balloons, hey
<balloons> jono, pong
<jono> balloons, I would like to ask you to provide a summary of all the key decisions throughout the testing sessions this week
<jono> I will ask you to summarize these in the final session
<balloons> sounds fun :-) I'm trying to keep tabs
<jono> please provide concrete decisions that were made and plans
<jono> dpm can you coordinate this with balloons?
<jono> just take a little time during lunch to finalize this
<dholbach> jono, I'll start the roundtable session
<jono> thanks dh
<jono> thanks dholbach
<balloons> i have the ubuntu touch image testing session ;-)
<dpm> jono, ok. balloons, let's sync up during lunch
<jono> thanks, guys
<balloons> dpm, ohh a lunch date!
<dpm> :P
<nigelb> jcastro: hah "I hear that guy is pretty awesome." re: chriscoulson :)
<jcastro> heh
<dpm> balloons, I'll be preparing my own notes for the appdev track now. Shall we do a quick hangout in ~30?
<balloons> dpm, same.. let's review at 17:40
<dpm> balloons, sounds good
<balloons> dholbach, jono I have th Scaling Translations using Tech session
<dholbach> cool
<jono> dholbach, can you invite me to your sess?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> jono, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/9b9c3a9946df787f1eba35e7fe8752bbe4aa3491?authuser=0
<PabloRubianes> jono, have a minute for a quick PM?
<jono> PabloRubianes, sure
<JoseeAntonioR> well, time for real lunch for me
<airurando> quick question about the Ubuntu Advocacy Kit.
<airurando> The wiki page install instructions appear slightly off
<airurando> the final command sudo apt-get install uak yields E: Unable to locate package uak under 12.04
<airurando> jono's email to the loco_contacts mailing list today differed in that final command
<airurando> jono stipulated sudo apt-get install uak-en
<jono> airurando, apt-get install uak-en
<airurando> thanks jono
<airurando> should the wiki page be changed?
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Advocacy%20Kit%20%28UAK%29/Installing
<jono> airurando, if you could, thanks!
<airurando> will do
<airurando> done
<bkerensa> cjohnston: I am talking with the Security and Privacy Teams now RE that link cprofitt posted and should have an answer shortly
<cjohnston> k
<bkerensa> cjohnston: I just clarified with the Security Team and they said not only has Mozilla responded to NSS Labs in blog posts but apparently so has Opera
<bkerensa> they consider NSS Labs study to be inconclusive due to the limited testing they did
<bkerensa> cjohnston: http://my.opera.com/haavard/blog/2011/07/20/nss-labs
<bkerensa> I am trying to see which our best responses have been on the Mozilla side but I will also see about getting a new response to this out the door
<bkerensa> cjohnston: apparently NSS labs has always ranked IE as the most secure
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> all right, I call it a day - see you all - and enjoy the party! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> KARAOKE!
<mhall119> man, I'm exhausted now
<dpm> same here, same here :)
<jcastro> LOL
<jcastro> http://whereschuck.org/
<dpm> it's been a good one, though
<JoseeAntonioR> that page is bookmarked
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> damn
<bkerensa> :(
<jcastro> the one with him in the viking helmet is the best
<bkerensa> almost gave me a seizure
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> canadian maple much
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> always is fun to read this channel
<JoseeAntonioR> now, where's max singing lady gaga's?
<balloons> jcastro, that page hurts my brain
<balloons> so so so so so much
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-17
<bkerensa> Loving the new Firefox Health Dashboard :)
<smartboyhw> pleia2: Happy wedding? ;)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> and it was!
<smartboyhw> pleia2: :)
<elfy> morning
<jcastro> pleia2: congrats!
<jcastro> when was the actual day?
<IdleOne> April 28 iirc
<chilicuil> good morning, does anyone has invitations to google maps?
<smartboyhw> chilicuil: What?
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: google released its new google maps interface to a limited audience, I was wondering if someone here has already looked at it
<smartboyhw> chilicuil: Not me.
<PabloRubianes> jono: have a minute?
<jono> PabloRubianes, on a call, can you prv msg me?
<PabloRubianes> jono: yes
<IdleOne> chilicuil: what is supposed to be new about google maps?
<chilicuil> the interface? =P, I don't know if it has more features, that's why I wanted to look at it, there is some buzz around it, IdleOne
<IdleOne> hmm, I don't see anything different
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: hey, got time for a chat?
<jcastro> in a call and I'm leaving early today
<jcastro> but keep typing, I'll keep an eye out
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: let me know when you've got a bit of time
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: I have 5 minutes, let's go!
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: ok, so about the Q&A systems
<JoseeAntonioR> in Shapado people can actually edit questions once they get some reputation
<jcastro> can people submit edits and have them be reviewed?
<jcastro> that is my main concern
<JoseeAntonioR> not sure about that
<pleia2> jcastro: apr 28th
<jcastro> the other one would be, how into shutting down lp answers would the lp team be into?
<JoseeAntonioR> haven't got time to test that
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: not sure, but let's say LP answers doesn't get much questions
<JoseeAntonioR> may not be useful to the ubuntu project, but to others
<jcastro> true dat
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm checking on the edit thing right now
<JoseeAntonioR> is there any other concern about it?
<jcastro> those are my concerns, I don't know about other people's concerns
<JoseeAntonioR> I raised the session to solve those concerns, that was basically 'who would modify the system to make it ubuntu-ish and integrate sso' and 'will it replace askubuntu'
<jcastro> I don't see why it would
<jcastro> other than the language issue AU is working fine
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, it surely won't
<JoseeAntonioR> it's a solution until we can get localization in stackexchange, which looks (as in interface) better
<jcastro> http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/41168/stack-overflow-in-russian
<jcastro> some people are doing language-specific submissions
<jcastro> however that will depend on the language being popular enough to get commitments
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, but that would mean having LOTS of sites, one for each language, while shapado would be one site with all languages, classified by tags
<jcastro> http://discuss.area51.stackexchange.com/questions/9340/translated-stack-overflow
<JoseeAntonioR> 'If local versions of Stack Overflow are to thrive, they must have all-original content. They cannot survive as merely translations of English Stack Overflow.'
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: just confirmed, and the 'submit edit' feature works in shapado
<jcastro> ok, that was my only real beef
<jcastro> do you have any commitments from people who would run/contribute to the site?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: now, I don't know who can give me the auth with IS to deploy the staging system to start with the project, if it's going to be done (cc jono)
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: there are spanish speakers as moderators in askubuntu, and I myself would help too
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, please don't kick off anything with IS until we have discussed it
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: I won't, then
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, thanks, I need to get a firmer idea of the project
<jcastro> yeah I'd like to see more input from like translations teams, etc
<jcastro> like, I like the idea
<jcastro> but if you go to IS without a plan they'll eat you alive.
<jono> I don't want us to spin up another web service that may fall unmaintained down the line
<jcastro> ok maybe not eat you.
<jcastro> :)
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, can you email me a summary of the current proposed plan?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: for sure, I'll start working on that right ahead
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: ok I'm out for the weekend
<jcastro> anything else?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: have fun!
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> good week everyone, enjoy!
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<marcoceppi> JoseeAntonioR: can you help me with onair?
<marcoceppi> or anyone with access
<marcoceppi> jono: you around?
<marcoceppi> (can't think of anyone else who has access to on air)
<jono> marcoceppi, I am, but on a call
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, jcastro, can you help marcoceppi?
<JoseeAntonioR> marcoceppi: I can
<JoseeAntonioR> marcoceppi: but I think it's a bit late
<marcoceppi> ehh, we're already 40 mins in, we just pated the URL in the channel
<marcoceppi> thanks though! I couldn't log in with the credentials that jorge gave me, I was only given an open id login
<JoseeAntonioR> marcoceppi: let's have a quick chat after this to give you full access :)
<marcoceppi> JoseeAntonioR: k, hopefully jcastro won't abandon me next time ;) but it'll be good to know how to do
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<rrnwexec> greetings :)
<marcoceppi> JoseeAntonioR: so, what do I need to know?
<JoseeAntonioR> marcoceppi: mind a PM?
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, rrnwexec
<marcoceppi> JoseeAntonioR: go for it
<jono> mhall119,  did you see http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html ?
<mhall119> jono: nope, is that just google contacts sync for e-d-s?
<jono> mhall119, yup, works awesome on the phone
<jono> and it erases all the fake contacts :-)
<mhall119> nice
<jono> mhall119, around?
<mhall119> jono: eating dinner
<jono> mhall119, can you reddit to /r/linux http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/05/17/dogfooding-the-ubuntu-phone-my-early-experience/ when you get a sec
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> jono: someone beat me to it: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1ejog7/first_experiences_dogfooding_ubuntu_touch_on_a/?already_submitted=true
<jono> mhall119, no, /r/linux
<jono> not /r/ubuntu
<mhall119> oh oh, ok
<mhall119> usually you ask for /r/Ubuntu
<mhall119> so I didn't pay much attention ;)
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1ejqno/day_1_of_using_ubuntu_touch_as_a_daily_phone/ <-- jono
<jono> mhall119, I am taking a concerted effort to spend more time on /r/linux
<jono> no point preaching too the choir too much :-)
<mhall119> jono: that seems like a terrible idea :)
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-18
<jcastro> jono: heya
<jcastro> how does upgrading work on the image you're using?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-19
<bkerensa> yep yep I think I'm going to gank a good portion of the Ubuntu Developer Guide
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> yay for creative commons
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://goo.gl/PyfNU || Don't forget to "flesh them out a little bit" || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://goo.gl/zfG5f || Don't forget to "flesh them out a little bit" || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-12
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> pip pip
<czajkowski> hows everyone ?
<popey> Tickety boo.
<czajkowski> always good
<dholbach> all right my friends- I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<Pici> 70
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-13
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> morgen dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, is the evernote sdk to go into the core apps ppa?
<dpm> dholbach, I'd put it in there for starters, yeah. elopio wanted to have it in the archive, but I told him that that might take more time.
<dholbach> dpm, what's the core apps mailing list?
<dpm> dholbach, ubuntu-touch-coreapps @ lists launchpad net
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> dpm, ~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/collection?
<dpm> dholbach, no, I think it's /daily
<dpm> let me check
<dholbach> dpm, I wasn't sure about putting it into ~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily  as it's not exactly a daily build
<dholbach> but I don't care, I can put it into daily too
<dpm> dholbach, yes please, let's put it in daily, as it's the one we're pointing people to and where Jenkins is hooked up to
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> thanks!
<dholbach> dpm, uploaded
<dpm> you rock
<dholbach> dpm, it might have been wiser to use the python3 version: https://github.com/evernote/evernote-sdk-python3
<dholbach> I'll have a look at it
<dpm> dholbach, argh, I didn't know about it, well spotted
<dholbach> moving back home, I'll be back in a few
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you tomorrow! big hugs!
<jono_> mhall119, pioneers is announced
<jcastro> jono_, please please tell me the pioneers shirt says "you have died of dysentery"
<jono_> jcastro, lol
<mhall119> jcastro: lol
<mhall119> jono_: can I copy/paste that onto the devportal blog?
<mhall119> or can you
<jono_> mhall119, sure!
<pleia2> vUDS being so late is throwing me off, are there thoughts yet on the format for blueprints or a sprint created to add them to? right now we're just editing a wiki page ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-14
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach moves over to the office, brb
<czajkowski> morning folks
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jono> dholbach, night!
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> pleia2: feeling better this week ?
<pleia2> czajkowski: alive and I can eat some solid foods, so progress :)
<elfy> hi czajkowski pleia2
<pleia2> g'day elfy
<czajkowski> pleia2: slow progress
<czajkowski> but progress all the same which is good
<czajkowski> tired from timezones :/
<elfy> but baklava
<czajkowski> not had any
<czajkowski> budapest tomorrow
<czajkowski> hoping I get to do some sight seeing as there for hte weekend
<elfy> ooh that sounds great :)
<czajkowski> Not used to using Bing for maps
<czajkowski> so odd
<czajkowski> elfy: exchange rate is cool dominos pizza, wings and coke  £7 quid
<elfy> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-15
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> popey: ping
<bkerensa> oh jcastro you are great
<bkerensa> \o/
<jcastro> hmm?
<bkerensa> jcastro: the meme
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> don't worry, I ratted you out to the EFF
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> jcastro: so long as you didn't tell the FSF those guys have bats
<jcastro> shrug, FSF doesn't dictate what runs on my computer
<czajkowski> heh
<jcastro> czajkowski, how is budapest?
<czajkowski> Wet!
<czajkowski> but peopel turned up which is always nice :)
<czajkowski> *people
<czajkowski> Am here till Sunday so hoping I get some time to do some tourist stuff
<czajkowski> I've had 2 nights of bad sleep
<czajkowski> ;(
<bkerensa> czajkowski: do you get to do any events in NA for mongo ever?
<pleia2> ooh, people are around, will the format for summit blueprints be like community-1406-ubuntu-women again?
<czajkowski> NA ?
<pleia2> need to start making blueprints, times a-ticking :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: north america is covered by a different community manager, they have events too :)
<czajkowski> ah yes
<czajkowski> that's Amy :)
<czajkowski> I'm EMEA
<czajkowski> A is not for America  :)
<czajkowski> <--- mingling
<bkerensa> pleia2: I know just wondering if czajkowski gets to go to the bigger events like OSCON
<bkerensa> usually Mongo has 10+ people running around there
 * popey wonders if iloveubuntu.net will ever start posting again
<mhall119> popey: me too, I emailed him a few weeks ago to see if everything was okay, but I got no response
<mhall119> czajkowski: but if there's ever a Mongo event in Florida....you'd come right?
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> speaking of which, I send Bryan from FOSSETCON a link to your form, hopefully he's sent that in
 * mhall119 has his MongoDB shirt on today too :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-16
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> bkerensa: nope Oscon is all Amy and that US team
<czajkowski> mhall119: With Bells on!
<czajkowski> I'm over in NYC next month for our World event
<czajkowski> mhall119: you and popey will have to wear them on a call sometime and take a pic for me!
<popey> haha ☻
<czajkowski> popey: I'm serious :)
<popey> hard to get two people on screen at once in a hangout
<popey> </excuses>
<czajkowski> I know even harder when on the same team :p
<popey> well, we're both in Malta next week, I'll try and remember to pack mine
<czajkowski> yay \o/
<czajkowski> sprint?
<popey> ya
<czajkowski> will actually be back in the UK next week, mothership is invading and we're going to the chelsea flower show
<czajkowski> :/
<elfy> popey: ping
<popey> elfy: yo
<elfy> hi popey - got a favour to ask of you - any chance you could mention the Membership Board call for new people in a podcast - the responses up to now have been slow
<popey> sure, but not for another 2 weeks
<elfy> anything will help at the moment ;)
<elfy> thanks a bunch :)
<popey> np
<mhall119> czajkowski: I wore it to our last CC hangout, but you weren't there :(
<czajkowski> mhall119: I know that whole holiday thing got in the way
<mhall119> darn holidays
<czajkowski> it is 9:15am in nyc right
<mhall119> yup
<czajkowski> damn timezones
<jcastro> jono_,
<jcastro> man, this explains so much
<jcastro> http://www.policymic.com/articles/89363/science-shows-how-drummers-brains-are-actually-different-from-everybody-elses
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-17
<jose> mhall119: hey! around?
<mhall119> jose: yeah
<jose> mhall119: hey, ever heard of fossetcon?
<mhall119> yup
<jose> is it good?
<mhall119> I plan on being there, it's within driving distance of me
<jose> I've been invited as an speaker
<mhall119> jose: first one ever, but the guy organizing it did Florida Linux Show years back
<mhall119> jose: cool, do you plan on coming?
<jose> not sure, it really depends on my parents and if I manage to get a ticket
<jose> (plane ticket, that is)
<mhall119> it's in September, so you've got a bit of time
<jose> yeah, I'm gonna see what can I do
<jose> at least it's not colliding with university exams, so it's good :)
<mhall119> jcastro wants to come too
<pleia2> so close to puppetconf
<jose> and so close to akademy
<mhall119> pleia2: chronologically or geographically?
<jose> chronologically
<pleia2> chronologically
<jose> puppetconf is sept 20th
<mhall119> jose: yeah, someone from KDE invited me to Akademy, but I really want to support my local conf
<mhall119> ah, yeah
<mhall119> so many conferences so little time
<pleia2> but puppetconf is local so...
<jose> I got the invite to fossetcon and a couple hours later to akademy, guess they need to calculate timing better next time :P
<mhall119> for me?
<pleia2> local to me
<mhall119> ah, yeah, bit different :)
<jose> *none* of those conferences is local to me :(
<pleia2> jose: yeah, I wish one was in Peru, I'd go!
<jose> hey, we're having UbuConLA in Peru next year!
<jose> I'll make sure HP is an sponsor ;)
<pleia2> bonus if there is a machu picchu day trip
<pleia2> jose: oooh
<mhall119> does FLISoL change location or is it always the same place?
<pleia2> jose: going to be in august again?
<jose> pleia2: maybe, maybe not
<jose> mhall119: not exactly, it's a festival which takes place in many cities at the same time
<mhall119> ah, ok, I thought it was one big one
<jose> they coordinate to host it in the same day throughout all LA
<jose> here we only had 5 attendants last year :P
 * mhall119 is realizing he says "ah" a lot
<jose> ah, right
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> :-P
<pleia2> I'm not going to be doing as much travelling next year, on account of it killing me (I'm supposed to be in Atlanta right now, but crazy April-May travel schedule seems to have caught up with my body, been mega sick)
 * pleia2 muy sad to have missed the OpenStack Summit :(
<jose> there's always next summit... :)
 * pleia2 seeks dinner
<jose> mhall119: if you plan on hosting an ubuntu booth at fossetcon and I happen to go I'll be more than glad to help man it
<jose> but you'll have to take me to epcot
<mhall119> jose: we will have an Ubuntu booth there
<jose> \o/
<mhall119> sadly I don't have epcot passes anymore :(
<jose> :(
<jose> anyways, /me loves manning booths
<jose> it's one of the things I like the most (specially when people are enthusiast about what's there)
<mhall119> well if you can come, I'll be happy to have your help at the booth
<mhall119> I'm hoping a number of people from the Florida loco will be there too
<jose> I haven't seen Chris Crisafulli in a good while either
<jose> since Denmark
<mhall119> I got to see him at our release party, he's still around just busy
<jose> I imagine :)
<jose> well, here comes the consequences of having classes at 7am tomorrow: /me goes to bed
<jose> soooo fun!
<mhall119> g'night jose
<jose> for you too!
<czajkowski> morning
<popey> yo
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-11
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Good morning all!
<popey> Good weekend everyone? Well rested after UOS? :)
<dholbach> hey popey
<dholbach> good good, the weather was quite nice this WE over here - how was yours?
<popey> On balance, good! :)
<popey> kids were ill, so I had some time to play with apps I have wanted to make for a while
<popey> then had my mum over on Sunday and made a giant lasagne which I have left-overs for today's lunch  \o/
<popey> Looks like it could be a sunny day today.
<dholbach> nice! :)
<popey> need to file a bug against the Today scope, it says it's cloudy :)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> is the today scope in the app store already?
<popey> no, because there's a bug in unity which it uncovered
<popey> once the latest OTA update goes out we can in theory release it in the store
<dholbach> ahhh ok
<dholbach> great :-)
 * dholbach goes and does some shopping, brb
<popey> o/
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> hey czajkowski - hows tricks?
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> popey, you can file bugs against the Today scope here now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/today-scope
<popey> I know :)
<popey> (it was a joke) :D
<popey> (filing bugs against the weather)
<dpm> popey, argh, yeah, I guess I stopped reading at "need to file a bug against the Today scope..."
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> popey: not bad good weekend of wiring all around
<czajkowski> looking forward to Wednesday
<davidcalle> popey, I'm listing Unity7 scopes and it just makes me sad : so many underexploited (and badly exploited) opportunities to have cool features :( I feel like the priority is not fixing the Unity7 dash, but avoiding Unity8 to reach this point. We need an online tool to check scopes daily : are they working, is their content ok, are they relevant in the Dash workflow, are they useful. Something that would run n queries on all scopes every n ho
<davidcalle> urs and make a report.
<popey> well, there should be automated testing already, right? :)
<davidcalle> popey, yes, but it only checks mock sources, not actual content.
<popey> ahh
<popey> Seems it wouldn't be hard to regularly search for common things like the names of pre-installed apps (update, firefox, libre) and parts of them (upd, fire, lib) and then just render out the json to a web page and save as a png
<popey> could store those date/time stamped somewhere and browse easily
<popey> problem gets harder / more time consuming / more resources if you also search for those words in every language
<popey> could get the words from the .desktop files from every installed app
<popey> so it's certainly possible to automate
<popey> davidcalle: which package has the moresuggestions code in it?
<davidcalle> popey, indeed, and I wish it was part of the dash server design. But, that could be a community team project, we could integrate that in the scope testing story.
<popey> unity-scopes-master-default it seems?
<davidcalle> popey, depends what you are looking for : scopes themselves are in their separate packages + server
<popey> what generates the productsearch urls on my end?
<davidcalle> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/unity-scope-home
<popey> ta
<czajkowski> c
<davidcalle> popey, two links that might interest you, list of remote scopes for u7 & 8 : https://dash.ubuntu.com/smartscopes/v1/remote-scopes ,  https://dash.ubuntu.com/smartscopes/v2/remote-scopes
<popey> thanks
<davidcalle> popey, also, this old thing may or may not be relevant to a scopes discussion (note that it hasn't been updated in a long time) http://framli.eu/scopes_browser/index.html?scope=unity-scope-github
<popey> I think we should wait for whatever conversation d pm has. :)
 * davidcalle realizes it was actually pretty cool :o)
<popey> I mean, we can recommend ways to improve, but I want to know what the future holds for unity7 based scopes first
<popey> dpm: I need to get Sam from School when our Community Team meeting is on at 16:00 my time. My usual pick up person is away. Is it possible to move it one hour later?
<dpm> popey, that doesn't quite work for me today, sorry. We've got our 1:1 earlier, so we can talk there.
<popey> ok
<jcastro> popey, I have decided to bother you every day until the MX4 ships
<popey> awesome.
 * popey waves his mx4 at the screen
<jcastro> harsh
 * popey watches some Taylor Swift videos on MX4 just to annoy jcastro http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-05-11-114648.png
<jcastro> hey so did someone figure out what to use the button for?
<popey> home
<jcastro> I can't believe there's an ubuntu powered fridge already
<popey> wat!?
<popey> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/05/11/iot-canonical-and-ges-firstbuild-collaborate-on-smart-refrigerator/
<popey> haha!
<dholbach> they should've posted it on the fridge!
<popey> yeah!
<popey> :)
<jcastro> it gives me solace that when humans get exterminated from this planet, it will be via an ubuntu-based drone
<popey> who will be there to run a btrfs balance on it though!
<jcastro> I just finished backing up this weekend
<jcastro> I am debating going from raid10 to btrfs jbod
<jcastro> I have so many disks laying around I think I am going to skip the raid and just do jbod to jbod backups
<mhall119> popey: just reading the thing about a fridge
<mhall119> dpm: can I expense a refrigerator?
<dpm> mhall119, only Ubuntu-powered toasters, sorry
<mhall119> how about slow cookers?
<mhall119> for, you know, work stuff....
 * mhall119 wonders what would happen if I request the option to move the doors to the other side
<popey> The world doesn't need Ubuntu Powered Toasters. There, I said it.
<jcastro> An Ubuntu powered keg-a-rator tho .....
<popey> Just tell everyone to save the money they were going to spend on electronics and buy a nice British Toaster http://www.dualit.com/products/toasters-kettles
<jcastro> those brass accents look real nice
<popey> Ya. Best toaster in the world [FACT]
<nigelb> popey: upto 6 slots. damn.
<nigelb> You guys are serious about toasts.
<mhall119> but they're all small slots
<mhall119> I want *big* toast
<jcastro> yeah, if you're real serious just get a toaster oven
<jcastro> which is also more versatile
<nigelb> and you bake a steak and kidney pudding?
<nigelb> It took me a lot of time to realize that "Let's have tea" to a British person is not what you think it is.
<czajkowski> LOL
<popey> OMG! They do a Marmite branded one http://www.dualit.com/products/marmite-toaster
<czajkowski> dpm: dholbach popey CFP closes today for OSCON EU
<czajkowski> marmite--
<czajkowski> bah
<nigelb> czajkowski: You're a vegmite person, aren't you?
<czajkowski> NO!
<czajkowski> peanutbutter :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: Excellent, we can be friends.
<dpm> oh, thanks for the heads up czajkowski!
<nigelb> My partner loves marmine.
 * nigelb isn't sure it's edible.
<czajkowski> it stinks
<czajkowski> dpm: http://www.oscon.com/open-source-eu-2015/public/cfp/385
<dholbach> dpm, are we reviewing work items for the next 2-3 weeks of sprint?
<dholbach> erm... I mean in the meeting later on today
<dpm> dholbach, I was planning to, yes, although we've got only 30 mins scheduled
<dpm> popey, omw
<popey> k
<dholbach> dpm, ok... I'll write something up in a pad or something, so we can review before I add to the trello(?)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<elfy> cya dholbach
<dholbach> bye elfy :)
<silverlion> hi toddy
<PabloRubianes> elfy:ping
<PabloRubianes> i'm back to the loco council=
<PabloRubianes> =?
<toddy> hi silverlion
<elfy> PabloRubianes: yes - did you not want to be?
<PabloRubianes> elfy: yes, but as there was no anouncement got me by surprise
<PabloRubianes> :P
<elfy> oic - yea - we're behind and trying to catch up - announcement will be out soon :)
<elfy> thanks for your continuing involvement :)
<PabloRubianes> thanks!
<elfy> thank you ;)
 * PabloRubianes is really happy :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-12
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey elfy
<MooDoo> mornin
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> dholbach, balloons, would you be up for running the Q+A today? I'm heads down with the preparation of this Cordova workshop and I'd like to block the afternoon to finish that
<dholbach> dpm, sure...
<dpm> great, thanks
<czajkowski> dpm: dholbach balloons popey http://lwn.net/Calendar/Monthly/cfp/  handy CFP page to bookmark
 * balloons looks
<balloons> dholbach, I'll setup the page now before I forget
<balloons> czajkowski, nice calendar :-)
<balloons> dholbach, done. https://plus.google.com/u/2/events/cpa9tmp0lmkbuodvad5tct3ic6k
<dpm> awesome, thanks czajkowski
<dholbach> thanks balloons!
<dholbach> dpm, balloons, mhall119, popey, davidcalle: how do we do the meeting? in here? do we just paste status updates?
<balloons> dholbach, say what you did/what you will do today. Also mention anything you are blocked on / need help with
<dholbach> ok cool
<mhall119> dholbach: balloons are we doing that now?
<mhall119> ah, in 20 minutes, I see it on my calendar now
<mhall119> dpm: I'm available now if you wanted to have our call afterall
<dpm> mhall119, ok, entering the hangout
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm, balloons, mhall119, popey: yo yo yo :)
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119, popey, davidcalle, balloons, standup time! :-)
<davidcalle> o/
<dholbach> yeeeehaw
<dpm> ok, who wants to start? dholbach?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> DONE:
<dholbach>  - help-app: fix for pad.lv/1433525 (make links open in separate window
<dholbach>    on phone) (needs review)
<dholbach>  - help-app: fix for part 2 of 1446493 (online version had assets loaded
<dholbach>    via https)
<dholbach> STARTED:
<dholbach>  - help-app: tests for pad.lv/1433525
<dpm> (sorry for voluntelling :)
<dholbach>  - help-app: writing up proposal for inclusion by default
<dholbach>  - (misc) discussions about Chinese translations of developer.u.c
<dholbach>  - (misc) patch pilot day yesterday
<dholbach> NEXT:
<dholbach>  - help-app: pad.lv/1433210 (reenable .link-cta-ubuntu)
<dholbach>  - help-app: discuss with Nick which tests we want
<dholbach> BLOCKED:
<dholbach>  - help-app: part 1 of 1446493 (set up site for content negotiation)
<dholbach>    (with IS, RT#79340)
<mhall119> oh geez, dholbach prepared for this
<dpm> :)
<davidcalle> Impressive
<dholbach> mhall119, I maybe got a bit overexcited at the prospect of another meeting :-P
 * dholbach hugs you all
<mhall119> lol
<dpm> :)
<dpm> dholbach, good work. Anything you need help with?
<dholbach> so yeah, the ticket with IS would be nice to get resolved and a review of the help-app MP would be nice too :)
<dpm> Looking at the blockers, IS prodding?
<dpm> ok
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> that's it from me unless you have questions
<mhall119> ok, I'll go next
<dpm> cool
<mhall119> I have deployment instructions for the devportal written up and testing them now
<mhall119> then I'll hand them over to davidcalle to do an actual deployment with the CSS fixes that have MPs
<balloons> nice dholbach ..
 * balloons revises his list now :-)
<mhall119> if/when popey is around we'll get started on creating a new website for the Ubuntu Update podcast
<dpm> yeah, he's away today
<mhall119> I will also be syncing jose and sjiv about their respective UbuCons
<mhall119> I also need to put all of my UOS work items into the trello backlog
<mhall119> and if there's time after all that, I have a number of blog post work items to get started on
 * mhall119 fi
<dpm> mhall119, thanks! a couple of questions:
<dpm> - where are you planning to put the d.u.c deployment docs?
<mhall119> in the branch, as DEPLOY.md
<dpm> ok, sounds good
<dpm> - there are a few UE podcast items in the sprint-2 backlog marked as Blocked - could you move them to sprint-3 if it makes sense?
<mhall119> dpm: yes, we should be unblocked now after yesterday's call
<dpm> great
<dpm> any more questions for Mike?
<dpm> if not, and in no particular order, balloons, do you want to go next?
<balloons> sure thing
<davidcalle> mhall119, about the tarball, will it be uploaded to lp?
<balloons> doing:
<balloons> working on functional testing guide for html5 apps
<balloons> discussing options for making reviews better for developers
<balloons> next:
<balloons> helping dholbach with help app
<balloons> helping land akiva's ap plugin
<balloons> blocked:
<balloons> nothing :-)
<mhall119> davidcalle: yes, we'll need to inform IS of the change, but that should work fine
<davidcalle> mhall119, cool, thanks :)
<dpm> thanks balloons
<davidcalle> balloons, very much looking forward to the html5 guide!
<dpm> Indeed https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/quality/ is looking great
<dholbach> nice URL too :)
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> davidcalle, do you want to go next?
<davidcalle> Sure
<davidcalle> * Updated snap format doc to be more inline with the branch content
<davidcalle> * Synced with the API team on scopes templates incoming changes (which also means the Online Accounts scopes tutorial is on hold until they land). Putting a doc plan together for helping them simplifying the scope dev story
<davidcalle> * Started scopes triaging
<davidcalle> * More work on graphics and layout for the platform start page
<davidcalle> That's it for me :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: should the Scopes+OnlineAccounts card be moved to the blocked list then?
<dpm> davidcalle, what is the ETA for the scopes template changes?
 * davidcalle hasn't noticed the blocked list ^^
<mhall119> davidcalle: on https://trello.com/b/JERbmM6O/community-team-sprint-3
<davidcalle> dpm, marcus hasn't given one, he needs to talk with thostr first about our discussions form this morning, he was initially aiming for this week though
<mhall119> davidcalle: is the template the only thing affected, or are there API changes too?
<mhall119> and will we need to update existing scope docs when the template changes?
<davidcalle> mhall119, template only, the work is happening on the qtcreator plugin
<davidcalle> templates*
<dpm> ok, any more questions for davidcalle?
<mhall119> davidcalle: what's the state of scope localization?
<mhall119> the tutorial for that I mean
<mhall119> is that also blocked on the template change?
<davidcalle> mhall119,  yes, especially since the changes involved a c++ namespace change for i18n
<mhall119> ok, I'll move that to the blocked list too then
<davidcalle> mhall119, only the scopes part of that card is blocked though :) The general i18n tuto is still coming (I'd say on friday)
<mhall119> davidcalle: ok
 * mhall119 has no more questions
<dpm> ok, I'll go next then, thanks
<dpm> ok, finally, on my side of things, I've been mostly working on the HTML5 workshop to present at the Phonegap Day next week. Essentially:
<dpm> -  Working with dbarth's team to prepare the outline (porting an app and creating an Ubuntu Cordova app from scratch)
<dpm> - Testing the tools and HTML5 documentation
<dpm> Blocked:
<dpm> - Cordova seems to be broken atm. Apparently it's a regression and the Camera tutorial does not work
<dpm> dbarth's team are looking at it today, and I've got daily standups with them
<balloons> dpm, btw, the draft version of https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/quality/?edit shows what I want to do with the functional part.
<balloons> dpm, do you plan to add that tutorial to d.u.c?
<dpm> balloons, I'm preparing slides, but it's a 30 min workshop, so they are a bit more generic than the other training slides we've got on the site (they are aimed at e.g. one morning workshops)
<dpm> so while I'll put them online, I'm not yet sure where or if they could be useful
<dpm> I could run a video workshop afterwards, perhaps
<davidcalle> dpm, have you found a good match for the porting example app?
<dpm> davidcalle, we've settled on the wikipedia app, zaspire is looking at doing the porting
<davidcalle> dpm, nice
<dpm> it seems porting cordova apps is more challenging than I expected, though
<dpm> seems there is a lot of platform-specific plugins other than the core ones that make it a bit difficult in most cases
<davidcalle> (especially if it's broken :) )
<dpm> indeed :)
<mhall119> dpm: yeah, the "write once, run everywhere" dream fails to deliver once agian
<dpm> yeah, it seems to apply only if you use pure HTML5 and stick to W3C APIs
<davidcalle> HTML5 is doing great with "write once, run everywhere on webkit"
<dpm> :)
<mhall119> yeah, the "on webkit" part makes that possible :)
<dpm> ok, thanks everyone!
<dholbach> thanks
<mhall119> stand down now?
<dpm> yes, please all sit down :)
<davidcalle> OOT : ArsTechnica is covering the Erle copter :) http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/05/erle-copter-ubuntu-core-edition-the-first-drone-with-apps/
<dholbach> balloons, how long are scrum standups normally?
<balloons> dholbach, short..  just need to be long enough to convey info to everyone and address any issues someone may have. it's possible if someone is experiencing a blocking issue for it to take a little longer
<balloons> but I suppose that's outside the standup anyway :-)
<dholbach> ok, I was just wondering
<balloons> mhall119, is doxygen an easy import for d.u.c?
<balloons> if not, what would you prefer?
<mhall119> balloons: it's not terrible, but it's not the easiest
<mhall119> qdoc is the easiest so far
<mhall119> with doxygen (and sphinx) you have to hard-code a mapping between elements and the section they should go into (GUI, Platform Services, Devices & Sensors, etc)
<mhall119> but that's generally all that's needed
<balloons> gotcha. I'm lining up some more import work for you then. This will be a mapping job sounds like as qdoc is not an option
<mhall119> balloons: it's pretty straight forward, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/django-cms/view/head:/api_docs/importers/scope_sections.py is an example from the scopes doxygen import
<balloons> dholbach, daker sadly changing the URL to force HTML5 didn't fix it
<mhall119> say, who's doing the Q&A today?
<mhall119> dpm: dholbach balloons ^^
<balloons> mhall119, volunteering? :-p me and dholbach are
<dholbach> maybe it's what davmor2 said earlier: the video does not support that html5 playback?
<dholbach> does anyone of you guys want to join balloons and myself in the Community Q&A in about 7 minutes on ubuntuonair.com? :)
<balloons> dholbach, it does play locally for me in the html5 player
<mhall119> balloons: I volunteered last week :-P
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<mhall119> jose: ping me when you're around
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-13
<jose> mhall119: guess what, they're opening taco bell in Peru!
<mhall119> jose: isn't that blasphemy or something?
<jose> lol
<jose> I'm gonna eat my burritos
<mhall119> also, why are you awake at this hour?
<jose> 1h less than you, and group university assignment
<mhall119> ah, I thought you were same time as me
<jose> DST!
<mhall119> ok, I'm giving up on writing this article tonight, talk to you tomorrow (or, really, later today) jose
<jose> o/
<jose> have a good night!
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<MooDoo> howdy all
<silverlion> MooDoo: why should I punch myself? (you need 2 know that howdy in bavarian accent means "punch yourself" ;) )
<silverlion> but good morning anyways
<MooDoo> silverlion: well now i know :D thank you
<dholbach> good morning
<silverlion> moin moin dholbach
<dholbach> hey silverlion
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> $morning
<dholbach> hey popey
<dholbach> popey, are you feeling better today?
<popey> yeah, much better. thanks.
 * dholbach hugs popey
<czajkowski> popey: cpome over now !!!
<popey> hah
<popey> I literally just woke up.
<czajkowski> pop over will have lunch on the table later
<czajkowski> and join us for the co working :)
<czajkowski> go on
<czajkowski> popey: chicken pasta dish and garlic bread for lunch :)
<popey> oooh
<popey> I haven't eaten anything for 2.5 days
<czajkowski> see you should join us
<popey> can't face food
<czajkowski> ;(
<czajkowski> next month we have xamarin folks joining us
<czajkowski> may have to do a BBQ
<MooDoo> if i was closer, i'd gladly be popey 's stunt double ;)
<czajkowski> heh
<jcastro> popey, I'm on a nexus4, I take it I don't get the OTA update?
<popey> uh. dunno.
<jcastro> also ... where's my MX4
 * popey waves an mx4 at jcastro 
<popey> mx4 is "soon"
 * popey discovered a feature of Spotify client I didn't know existed. You can click a button and make the audio come out of another computer.
<popey> jcastro: 12:05 #ubuntu-ci-eng: < sil2100> popey: it's released for mako as well, yes, although it doesn't get as much testing as krillin
<jcastro> ack
<jcastro> maybe I'm just on the tail end of the rollout
<jcastro> is krillin the mx4 or the bq?
<popey> krillin is bq
<popey> arale is mx4
<czajkowski> hmm spotify refuses to launch on 15.04 :(
<popey> wfm
<jcastro> yeah works here too
 * popey is on wily on my laptop now
<MooDoo> i was having an issue here with spotify ealier, but it seems to have recified itself
<popey> blimey, 135 updates to wily in 2 days
<czajkowski> feck
<jcastro> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celebrity-life/ginger-fanatic-plotted-prince-charles-murder-to-make-harry-king/story-fnisprwn-1227353179518
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> This makes me think of Aq like ... immediately
<popey> hah
<popey> Ginger master race.
<jcastro> popey, https://askubuntu.com/questions/298728/where-can-i-find-the-changelog-for-ubuntu-touch
<jcastro> new bounty
 * popey passes on
<popey> jcastro: sil2100 is trying to update it but can't post an answer because he doesn't have enough karma
<popey> jcastro: can you join #ubuntu-ci-eng ?
<jcastro> popey, sorted
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks
<czajkowski> popey: dholbach Dpm do submit http://topconf.com/tallinn-2015/
<popey> "Internet Batman"
<popey> *closes tab*
<popey> meeting o'clock
<dholbach> jeppa
<balloons> mhall119, do you know who maintains unity.ubuntu.com?
<balloons> mhall119, is anything under https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/ still needed? I'm thinking of having IS remove all the python stuff, but I see other things
<mhall119> nobody atm, i've tried to get admin perms on it, need to follow up on it
<mhall119> i am an editor in the WP side
<balloons> mhall119, can you kill off http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/index.html?
<balloons> or should i ask is.. that was the bigger question :-)
<balloons> though the site looks old
<dholbach> Have a great rest of your day and see you on Friday!
<mhall119> balloons: those are static files that IS uploaded, you'll have to file an rt to remove it
<balloons> mhall119, perfect as I already filed :-p
<mhall119> popey: I'm back
<popey> mhall119: yo
<popey> mhall119: should we have a couple of groups on launchpad to manage the site? one for admins, one for content creators?
<popey> mhall119: and initiall you and me in both?
<mhall119> popey: just one will probably suffice for this site
<mhall119> but there's no harm in having 2
<popey> ok
<popey> naming ideas? ~ubuntuupdate-admin ?
<mhall119> -admins and -editors seems to be the convention
<popey> ok
<popey> doing
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-14
<silverlion> good morning folks!
<MooDoo> hello all
<silverlion> morning MooDoo
<MooDoo> :D
<czajkowski> anyone one 15.04 get an update yesterday to FF making the font MASSIVE !
<elfy> czajkowski: apt-get remove ubuntu-oap-extras :p
<czajkowski> elfy: even the OAP would find this offensive
<czajkowski> I've had to zoom out!
<czajkowski> it's baffling
<elfy> just booted the vivid install - to see
<elfy> czajkowski: not seeing it here
<elfy> any page?
<elfy> I got an ff update to v38
<czajkowski> elfy: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/3761312/size/1600
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> that is a bit overpowering to say the lease
<elfy> s/least
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> 38.0 version
<elfy> just booted back to wily where I enabled proposed and grabbed v38 for there
<elfy> vivid was ok
<elfy> wily's restore session seems a bit larger than it was
<elfy> but pages I visit often are ok - and were in vivid too
<czajkowski> odd
<czajkowski> wondering is it because it's a high def screen
<elfy> possibly - can't check that here ;)
<czajkowski> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/3761313/size/1024
<czajkowski> just reset all views
<czajkowski> and this is how page texts are displayed
<czajkowski> gonna go poke in -desktop
<elfy> have fun -wandering off into one of those lovely spring days :(
<czajkowski> elfy: toodles
<mhall119> balloons: popey we're without the germans today, do you two want to do a stanup?
<popey> i can summarise in one line :)
<popey> bug work, merge request reviews and meetings
<popey> done
<mhall119> hey, that's my line!
<popey> too slow sucker!
<mhall119> right, so I'm going to be following up with davidcalle's deployment of the devportal and getting another ready to add docs for 15.04, plus writing an article about how we used DjangoCMS for it
<mhall119> plus bugs, merge requests and meetings
<mhall119> balloons: ?
<balloons> sorry, I was in the zone
<balloons> anyways, here goes
<balloons> html5 guide, qml template update :-) nothing new is blocking
<mhall119> nothing blocking here either, anything blocking you popey?
<popey> no
<mhall119> cool, carry on then everyone
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-15
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello all
<elfy> morning MooDoo
<dpm> good morning all
<elfy> hi dpm :)
<dpm> morning elfy
<dholbach> hi MooDoo, hi dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, had a nice day off yesterday?
<dholbach> yes, thanks a lot - how was yours?
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<popey> Morning
<dpm> dholbach, good, we went for a Weinwanderung around Stuttgart, despite the forecasts we had nice weather, so all good :)
<dpm> morning davidcalle and popey
<dholbach> very nice
<czajkowski> aloha
<silverlion> aloha madame
<silverlion> but I'm about to head out for office :(
<silverlion> have a nice $daytime everyone!
<popey> Having been ill for a couple of days (and missing czajkowski co-working day on Wednesday) I haven't actually left the house all week.
<popey> Need to find somewhere nearby with wifi and work there.
<Tm_T> moin
<Tm_T> I'm a sucker, I mobile-work with the shared data from a phone
<Tm_T> maybe try working while sitting in a park next week
<popey> I know there's a park in a nearby Town where the bandstand has free wifi
<popey> and McDonalds and the local pub have wifi.
<davidcalle> dpm, the scopes templates changed are finished, I've just tried to run an existing tutorial on them. It's not that bad, they will all need some rewriting and new code, that should take me ~two days. The merge won't happen until they are ready. Also, there is a new testing framework for scopes (python-harness) used with templates, not sure if ballons tutorials are covering it, but he'll probably need to have a look as well.
<davidcalle> popey, McDonalds or local pub? Tough choice :p
<popey> Well we don't all have haute cuisine french restaurants nearby :)
<popey> "Le Big Mac"
<dpm> davidcalle, great, thanks. Yeah balloons is working on the scopes testing tutorials and is aware of python-harness afaik, but it'd be good if you two could touch base on the template changes
<davidcalle> popey, hehe
<davidcalle> dpm, ok
<davidcalle> dpm, btw, css fixes have landed for the API website https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Pickers.Dialer/
<dpm> davidcalle, and the Unity docs look much nicer too -> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/cpp/sdk-14.10/index/ - good work!
<davidcalle> Although... I feel like the general css for API docs would still need some webteam design input. Not sure if it's us not using guidelines to their full potential or just their CSS guidelines being like that, but it feels "muddy".
<davidcalle> Indeed, that was an awesome contribution :)
<dpm> davidcalle, I think it's a bit challenging to have a unified markup for all the doc formats we support (doxygen, sphinx, qdoc, ...), but mhall119 would have more input on that
<davidcalle> dpm, it's not that, probably just the color scheme not agreeing with me :)
<dpm> :)
<popey> \o/ found somewhere! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Retro-Coffee-Shop-Ltd/194619254003305
<popey> right next to the best butcher in town
<elfy> will they cook you a steak though?
<MooDoo> hmmmmm steak
<popey> \o/ https://twitter.com/Retro_Coffee/status/599153937971810304
<popey> \o/ coffee
<MooDoo> yay
<czajkowski> popey: co working next week as you're better?
<popey> maybe
<czajkowski> dom tom and jon are on a ham weekend but I'm sure Dom would be up for it next week
<czajkowski> Wednesdays do work well
<mhall119> dpm: yeah, each doc source has it's own HTML markup around code snippets, we could style them to look the same as much as possible, but it'll be a lot of work
<davidcalle> Hi dholbach, just seen your email
<davidcalle> dholbach, I think that's a very needed status page, even without translations in mind, as a way to have an overview of recently updated pages.
<dholbach> yes :)
<dpm> dholbach, popey, davidcalle, mhall119, balloons, my current call might be running over
<dholbach> dpm, pretend your network connection doesn't work too well!
<dholbach> come on, you like us better than whoever you're talking to now
<popey> well...
<dpm> <§
<dpm> <3
<dholbach> dpm, do you still need some more time=?
<dpm> go for it
<dpm> will be back in a few mins
<davidcalle> balloons, dholbach, mhall119, popey, who wants to start?
<balloons> I can
<balloons> DONE: qml template updates, in review. DOING: HTML5 updates, bug reporting / feedback for app developers BLOCKED: still awaiting landings for new docs for scopes and AP helpers. Still awaiting word from akiva
<dholbach> balloons, what kind of html5 updates? is this for html5 testing developer docs?
<balloons> dholbach, bah yes..
<balloons> Still working on finishing them.. fingers crossed for this afternoon
<dholbach> awesome :)
<dholbach> DONE:
<dholbach>  - help-app: 0.3 release (https://launchpad.net/help-app/+milestone/0.3)
<dholbach>  - help-app: Daniel McGuire finished first mockups, sending to list soon
<dholbach>  - dev site: discussion with dpm about maintenance of Chinese translation
<dholbach>  - dev site: bit of bug triage
<dholbach>  - snappy: community planning with rsalveti, ogra and dpm
<dholbach>  - (misc) public holiday in Germany yesterday
<dholbach> STARTED:
<dholbach> - dev site: updated spreadsheet to track Chinese translation update
<dholbach> NEXT:
<dholbach>  - help-app: pad.lv/1433210 (reenable .link-cta-ubuntu)
<dholbach>  - china: more China dev plans discussions
<dholbach> BLOCKED:
<dholbach>  - help-app: part 1 of 1446493 (set up site for content negotiation)
<dholbach>    (with IS, RT#79340)
<dholbach> ..
<mhall119> dholbach putting us all to shame again
<davidcalle> dholbach, about the chinese translation, who is going to do it?
<popey> yeah
<dholbach> davidcalle, we still have to figure this out
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm just preparing the discussion - happy to CC you
<davidcalle> dholbach, uh no :p
<dholbach> all right :)
<davidcalle> Kidding, happy to be part of it
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> dpm, here's a snippet I saw slangasek use for their team meetings, adapted to ours... for next time:       $ echo $(shuf -e balloons davidcalle dholbach dpm mhall119)          :)
<davidcalle> (I want bash support on IRC)
<dholbach> ok, I'm done
<dholbach> anyone else?
<mhall119> what could possibly go wrong
<mhall119> I'll go next
<mhall119> DONE:
<mhall119> Deployed devportal update with CSS fixed (with davidcalle)
<mhall119> so now two of us know how to do that :)
<mhall119> Fixed the importer to work properly with API docs from1 15.04, have an MP ready to land to enable that
<mhall119> worked with popey to get the new ubuntu podcast website up and plan for the first episode
<mhall119> NEXT:
<mhall119> udpate deployment instructions for devportal to clarify the process for webops
<mhall119> finish reviewing djangosnippets project for integration with the devportal
<dholbach> woo!
<davidcalle> NICE
<mhall119> prepare for importing ubuntu-sdi-15.10-dev1 API docs that will be in Wily
<mhall119> that's all for me
<mhall119> no blockers
<mhall119> dpm: I do need to follow up with you about a CSS fix you have in an MP
<mhall119> I remember discussing a change to it with you a while back, but don't recall what the change was or if it was made
<mhall119> that's the only reason it wasn't included in the last deployment
<balloons> lol dholbach, bash support :-) how about just going for it and including python?
<mhall119> or use irssi and do it in perl, like a *real* programmer
<davidcalle> Popey, want to go?
<popey> ya
<popey> DONE:  - Core apps manual & battery testing on Arale.  - Feedback to didrocks for developer advocacy.   - Setup ubuntu engineering podcast website - Pre-Announce ubuntu engineering podcast internally - Worked with Amrisha on surveys
<popey> DOING: Docviewer & Calendar code reviews.
<popey> BLOCKED: None (other than not having enough developers)
<popey> NEXT: Reminders app rename and other reviews.
<popey> </spam>
<dholbach> app rename?
<dholbach> and for which app are you looking for developers?
<popey> Renaming Reminders to "Notes"
<popey> We wanted to land latest updates first
<popey> then we're renaming
<popey> but we're only renaming the user facing parts, not the click package or other bits
<popey> Calendar could do with more devs, kunal is basically alone on that
<popey> renato is working on backend sync stuff, but for the app itself, its kunal
<popey> Docviewer also could use help.
 * popey feels a blog post coming
<dholbach> yeah, that sounds like a good idea :)
<dholbach> I wonder apart from our usual social media targets we could spread something like that
<popey> I have a long standing todo which is "Brainstorm where to dig up new developers"
<popey> part of my conversation with didrocks mentioned above covered this :)
<popey> more on that another day
<dholbach> ahh, nice
 * dholbach hugs popey
 * davidcalle goes
<davidcalle> DONE:
<davidcalle> - Tested all published scopes tutorials against new SDK templates
<davidcalle> - drafted text/code updates for these tutorials
<davidcalle> - Snappy typos/rewording
<davidcalle> DOING:
<davidcalle> - Bundling libs in click article (gathered working examples and picked sdk team brains)
<davidcalle> NEXT:
<davidcalle> - Finish new platform page
<davidcalle> - Finish i18n general tutorial (more looking into apps sources to see what people need)
<davidcalle> BLOCKED:
<davidcalle> - New scopes tutorials
<dholbach> are there lots of changes scope authors will have to apply to their current scopes?
<dholbach> bundlings-libs: nice!
<davidcalle> balloons, new SDK templates use python-harness for scopes, you might want to have a look at them next week
<balloons> davidcalle, yes ty.. I've been waiting for the templates to update before writing the new tutorial.. I've been watching marcus's branch
<davidcalle> dholbach, nope, the API hasn't moved, but the API team is simplifying all scopes templates
<dholbach> ah, brilliant
<balloons> davidcalle, also, I pushed to get the new API documented so we could of course put it on d.u.c :-)
<davidcalle> balloons, yup :-)
<mhall119> \o/
<davidcalle> That's it for me
 * mhall119 never thought he would be excited over API docs
<balloons> davidcalle, so we'll be in touch once the template changes are in to make sure the new tutorials go up nicely
<davidcalle> balloons, yes, won't these changes affect existing tutorials? (as in: are they based on sdk templates?)
<dholbach> dpm, around now?
<balloons> davidcalle, yes ofc they will. But the current tutorials for testing only cover unit, not functional (which is where most of the changes lie)
<balloons> so a bit less of changes for me than you :p
<dpm> dholbach, I am now
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> thanks guys for running the standup
<davidcalle> balloons, yeah, but it's putting me back in a C++ mindset and I like to think of it as a good thing... (glass half-full, but full of awful things :p)
<popey> :)
 * popey shrugs, french style
<davidcalle> popey, I like that new style of yours!
<dholbach> 2015 - année de la nouvelle langue du linux desktop
 * popey lights a gauloise and taps his beret
<balloons> davidcalle, J'aime ton style
 * davidcalle celebrates another victory for la France
<dholbach> . o O { allons enfants de la patriiihiie ... ]
<davidcalle> <Something something baguette>
<dholbach> I don't know... dpm, are we done with the meeting now?
<dpm> dholbach, I'd say so
<dholbach> ok...
<dpm> on my side, it's been workshop preparation, and I'm not done yet for today
<davidcalle> dpm, good luck, will you be there in Amsterdam?
<dpm> davidcalle, yeah, Monday and Tuesday
<davidcalle> dpm, that's a great city, enjoy!
<popey> dpm: will you be afk mon-tue?
<dpm> popey, mostly yes, but will be reading e-mail. I'll try to make it to the team call on Monday, and if I can't make it to the 1:1s, I'll rearrange them
<popey> kk
<popey> right, need to go and spend some time afk. have a great weekend all!
<dpm> have a great weekend all!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-16
<silverlion> hello friends
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-17
<silverlion> happy sunday every body!
<popey> \o\ /o/ \o\ /o/ Party Sunday!
 * silverlion celebrates an installation party with ubuntu
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-16
<czajkowski> Aloha
<davidcalle> czajkowski: o/
<czajkowski> salut
<mhall119> good morning
<Kilos> o/
<kus> hi guys, I've proposed a change to a wiki page. please take a look at the emaill I sent to ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-17
<czajkowski> mhall119: ping a ling long
<mhall119> pong a-a-long
<mhall119> well, I messed that up :( more coffee
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-18
<czajkowski> Aloha
<Kilos> hi czajkowski
<jcastro> dpm: dude, jamie's post about snapping an electron app. +50!
<jcastro> open the floodgates please!
<dpm> jcastro, link? (sorry, I've been offline for a week)
<dpm> just got back today and catching up
<jcastro> http://www.linuxuk.org/post/20160518_snapping_electron_based_applications_simplenote/
<jcastro> oh ok, sorry I didn't know you were gone
<jcastro> so here, have some awesome news
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<dpm> np, it was just a bit unexpected, but I'm back
<Na3iL> Hey all, well I have a question, what's the process to organize UbunCon in my local area? I am very lazy to duckduck it x)
<dpm> hi Na3iL, would you mind sending an e-mail to ubuntu-community-team(at)lists(dot)ubuntu(dot)com and we can explain it there in detail?
<svij> I always wanted to write something down (aka documentation) on how to start organising an UbuCon…
<dpm> that'd be a good opportunity, then :)
<dpm> I need to go, have a nice rest of the day everyone
<Na3iL> OK dpm
<Na3iL> svij, yep I think it's a good idea, after all, if you want to create a documentation about the whole process am ready to help :)
<svij> Na3iL: my biggest issue is the time
<svij> still have a lot to do for the upcomign ubucon europe
<Na3iL> svij, if the problem of the wiki.ubuntu.com is resolved already we can set up a propre wiki page and work on it together
<Na3iL> I just need the intiative from someone else :D
<svij> finding a place for the documentation is not the biggest issue ;)
<svij> where are you from?
<Na3iL> I am from Tunisia
<svij> ah nice
<Na3iL> After all, it will be a good opportunity to do UbuCon in Africa, there's a very good LoCo teams there that need to move forward!
<Na3iL> cc Kilos
<Kilos> he is part of the ubuntu-africa group as well svij and does our wiki
<svij> do you have a place like a school/university where it could take place?
<Na3iL> Sure svij
<Na3iL> I can figure this out :)
<svij> Na3iL: ah perfect
<svij> this is mostly the hardest thing - atleast for us (in germany)
<svij> we tend to move around every year
<Na3iL> Well, here in TN - Universities are a little excited to sponsor events especially for the Open-Source community
<svij> we tried to get my university to host the ubucon, but they diclined our request and wanted a huge amount of money. It's complicated here. It's mostly good if you know someone with a good position at a university. We did two ubucons in berlin where we knew one professor.
<Na3iL> Ah, I see
<svij> but next to the venue. Something like trello makes sense, to check and organise all the todos.
<svij> prepare flyers and posters for other open source events and at universities, hacker spaces etc.
<svij> so you can also reach nice possible speakers
<svij> but yes, it's a lot to write down. :)
<Na3iL> Yep
<svij> do you have any specific questions right now?
<svij> I'm happy to help (and attend, if I can :D)
<Na3iL> til now, nope I just need know how the process goes
<Na3iL> Sure, we will be very proud to have you in the event :D
<svij> :D
 * svij is not that famous :P
<Na3iL> hahahaha :D
<svij> well there's no official progress.
<svij> eh, process
<svij> two mandatory things are a reliable team and a venue.
<svij> after that it's all big and little organisation stuff
<Na3iL> ah, okay
<svij> and it might help to attend a UbuCon in another country to get an idea about the atmosphere, ideas, etc.
<Na3iL> there's no discuss about the date, I mean what if two UbuCons in the same day
<Na3iL> it's okay I think?
<svij> yep, but the chances are pretty low
<Na3iL> okay, that's cool
<svij> there are not that many UbuCons. UbuCon Summit in the US, one in Paris, Germany and a couple of other in the US as a co-event next to a bigger conference
<svij> the current dates are listed on ubucon.org at the bottom
<Na3iL> okay, and then after the official things (preparing the program and the venue)
<svij> yep
<Na3iL> the event will be posted in ubucon.org I think, right?
<svij> yep, you can get access (like I did) and you can use that page for all announcements/information
<svij> you still can do your own page, if you can/like
<Na3iL> pretty cool
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-22
<svij> nice https://twitter.com/UbuntuTn/status/733376720443707392
<svij> congrats elacheche ^^
<popey> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/with_replies :)
<tsimonq2> so is the wiki currently open to everyone or just Ubuntu members? I thought it was the latter sometime recently, just curious about now.
<pleia2> still just ubuntu members
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-05-19
<philipballew> I forgot to renew my Ubuntu Membership this week when it expired on Launchpad. How can I renew it easily?
<philipballew> Or is there someone who can fix that for me now?
<popey> philipballew: i can help
<popey> philipballew: done
<philipballew> popey, Thank you dude :)
<popey> np :)
<philipballew> popey, Do you know off hand how long after its renewed until the email address works again?
<philipballew> It doesn't seem to be instantaneous so id assume sometime in the next day or so.
<ahayzen> philipballew, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail#Alias_creation_times
<popey> i think it's manual
<philipballew> popey, I think it says here under "Alias creation times" it takes at least 48 hours. Im not sure if that applies to being added again though...
<popey> ask in #canonical-sysadmin maybe
<philipballew> popey, right, thanks again for the help!
<popey> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-05-14
<willcooke> morning
 * tsimonq2 waves to willcooke 
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-05-15
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2018-May/001574.html
